# The Posh Pod discussion



## Caryatid (Mar 25, 2012)

We've been sort of hijacking the subscriptions thread, so I figured we may as well jump in here.

I received a VIP invitation today, so I went ahead and took the plunge, seeing as it was through PayPal so I should have some recourse if I need to cancel or the products are not as advertised. Right now, I'm having trouble looking past the cons of this company, but if you tell me "Chanel" I get a little warm and smooshy inside, so I decided to give this company a month (especially since the first month is nearly always the best...)

Here are the cons of what I am seeing so far:

1. Brands - Should we really expect that Chanel and Burberry are going to be sending out deluxe-sized samples to a company registered to an email address along the lines of "foxymomma"?

2. Quality of products - If the products are allegedly Chanel and Burberry, are they discontinued products? Are they genuine? I hate to say it, but I suspect there could be knockoffs...

3. Price - We're paying $29.99 for the products. If it isn't all it's cracked up to be, you could just go ahead and buy a Chanel polish or eyeshadow for that price off their website and know you're getting something good.

4. Website - The website is horrible; I can't lie. I'm not saying that something like Beauty Box 5 is "couture" (lol), but at least they have a polished and professional look, even with a website template.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2012)

I have said the website is sketchy since day one. The website is the initial impression for an online business and theirs seem to be made by a 12 year old with some glitter effect and bling. It is terrible.

I hope this ends up being great, I have the same concerns as you. If it doesn't then we can cancel and move on. It is 3 BirchBox's in price which is steep!!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2012)

There's a post over in the


thread that has email from the PoshPod people that makes it clear that the cost is for *membership*, not *product*.  I have a sneaking suspicion based entirely on the photos and that email (read:  nothing substantial) that they may very well be taking signups and money, going to Nordstrom/Macy's/Sephora/etc., asking for samples, and then sending out those samples based on how much stuff they were able to con sales people into giving them, not coordinating with the actual companies to have any sort of actual business model.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2012)

I was looking at their pictures on their facebook and saw this:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=243523575734828&amp;set=a.241842082569644.64626.235072376579948&amp;type=1&amp;permPage=1

I am not a huge mac pigment fan, I have a few but I have never encountered a fake since I buy from the store but there's something about that box that just doesn't feel right.

And then I find this:

http://reviews.ebay.com/DIFFERENCE-BETWEEN-REAL-amp-FAKE-MAC-PIGMENT-PICTURES?ugid=10000000004610292

Now, their pictures could just be misleading but the whole in the pigment looks to be as small as the fake. Maybe I am just looking for a reason to not like them, maybe the pictures are just taken at a weird angle but they really do look fake.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 25, 2012)

I got my VIP invite and joined. Crossing my fingers that it's good! Do we get to register on their site and make a beauty profile? I see nothing on there like that... 

Their site sort of scares me. 




 I hope this gamble pays off.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2012)

I just read on their facebook that beauty profiles "go out" or something. I think maybe they email you a questionnaire? I have no idea, here is where I saw that:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=256554031098449&amp;set=a.241842082569644.64626.235072376579948&amp;type=3&amp;theater



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my VIP invite and joined. Crossing my fingers that it's good! Do we get to register on their site and make a beauty profile? I see nothing on there like that...
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 25, 2012)

Do they charge you immediately? I mean like since I PayPal'ed will the charge go through Monday/Tuesday or do they wait until, I guess April, if I'm not getting anything until May's Posh Pod? Their site is super confusing but I know I certainly don't want to pay to "be a member" for two months in a row ($60!) before I'm graced with a package in the mail. lol. 

I don't know why I pressed the button to join when it all seems so questionable. I think it was the promise of Chanel, and full sized Nars samples, in a Victoria's Secret traincase.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 25, 2012)

I emailed to ask. I don't mind being billed now if my package goes out in April. That's normal enough.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 25, 2012)

Its a bit sketchy to me too because they opened their FB page just last month and launching this subscription so soon. Idk


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2012)

We just love to gamble I guess. LOL

Well the money was taken from me right away since I had money in PayPal, I am not sure how it works if you don't have money in there but I think it pays them right away and then goes through you bank account, you might not see a charge for a few days.

I honestly don't think there will be Chanel and Nars. If BB doesn't work with them (not saying that BB DOES want to work with them), I don't see how some little glittery website can work with them, just my 2 cents. $30 is a lot to gamble and I have no idea why I took it, I guess the same as you, the promise.

BUT, you pay with a PayPal subscription and they're SUPER easy to cancel, you don't even have to go through the company to cancel it, so essentially, if the box sucks, you can cancel without even hassling with them. Makes it better for us too so they don't have our credit card info.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they charge you immediately? I mean like since I PayPal'ed will the charge go through Monday/Tuesday or do they wait until, I guess April, if I'm not getting anything until May's Posh Pod? Their site is super confusing but I know I certainly don't want to pay to "be a member" for two months in a row ($60!) before I'm graced with a package in the mail. lol.
> 
> I don't know why I pressed the button to join when it all seems so questionable. I think it was the promise of Chanel, and full sized Nars samples, in a Victoria's Secret traincase.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 25, 2012)

That Chanel photo made me go all warm and fuzzy inside, though! LoL. Yeah... I feel like I'm honestly just signing up out of morbid curiosity. I sort of originally signed up for GGG for the same reason... maybe I'm secretly a beauty masochist. It also would explain the 5-6 inch heels in my closet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We just love to gamble I guess. LOL
> 
> ...



I just MADE SURE I found where the little cancel linkie thing was so I can hit that as soon as things go south. LOL. I do like working through PayPal with something I'm so weary about. We can definitely limit the amount we get screwed this way. 



 Still freaked out. I keep asking myself, "Why did I do this again?"


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 25, 2012)

Did anyone else notice on PayPal it says, "The Posh Fox" instead of The Posh Pod?


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 25, 2012)

Chick must have changed the name.

I'm actually wondering if maybe she works for an outlet with older product samples...


----------



## Souly (Mar 25, 2012)

I was so excited about this but the part about how we are paying for membership, not products maked me feel super uncomfortable. If it turns out to be a scam, it will be easy enough to get your money back from paypal.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 25, 2012)

It seems they charged my account right away.I agree, in that email when they said we are actually paying for the membership and not the products I automatically thought gogogf!  I hope this doesn't turn out to be a similar experience!

I forgot to add that I was emailed a beauty survey. If you signed up for others subs the questions are very similar. They asked about my skin shade, what colors of lipsticks and eyeshadows I prefer, false eyelashes, and how I'd describe my skin and hair.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 25, 2012)

i paid and then was sent a vip invitation. i am so confused.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 26, 2012)

I got my invite but turned it down. I'm getting bad vibes from this one. I posted this on their Facebook wall and someone from their company replied.

https://www.facebook.com/PoshPod/posts/261259443961241?ref=notif&amp;notif_t=feed_comment A member of Makeuptalk.com posted her email from you and one of the lines that has many of us concerned (since many of us dealt with GoGo Girlfriend) is, "your payment is for the membership not the products".

As I mentioned many of us have dealt with GGG which also claimed you're paying for memberships not products so since November 2011 many subscribers stopped getting boxes, couldn't get refunds and now the company has shut down their Facebook, not answering emails and in many cased have stated to customers they're resume sending boxes out "next week" but never do. The company is now under investigation by several state Attorney Generals for fraud and members who cancelled and either were/are still being are being charged are contacting banks/credit card companies for refunds and in many cases are immediately refunded by the bank/credit card because of all the complaints.

My point is this, the second you get a customer who is unhappy and you tell them "your payment is for the membership not the products" you're going to find complaints lodged against you not with the Better Business Bureau (who can't do anything to companies) but rather with your state Attorney General, the subscriber's ATG and the FCC all of whom CAN do something.

I would suggest to reconsider telling customers they're paying for membership and not products.




> The Posh Pod Thank you very much for your comments and suggestions. Being a member of Posh Pod is all about the Pods, reviewing of products and being able to receive quality high-end product &amp; giving! Some history on Posh Pod's founders may help to explain why Posh Pod came to be. The owner of Posh Pod is a cancer patient. During her battle the first time around she realized how important it was to use high quality products to avoid additional drying, or burning of the skin &amp; hair worse then it already was from the chemotherapy &amp; radiation treatments. With the chemicals and medications making nails brittle and weak and of coarse finding accessories such as false eyelashes and scarfs that would assist with the additional hair loss and sores that happen during these very invasive treatments. She began by searching and locating things that would help herself and then started to assist others within her group of support. Now, it is a passion and we have born from this Posh Pod. Everyone will now benefit from these products no matter what they are in need of. Regardless the charity aspect of this is still in effect and is needed on a much larger scale. My point is that the Pod is the membership in reality. In the situation you have laid out here, "GGG" has stopped providing the membership benefits. That is like paying country club dues without a country club! This would be upsetting to say the least and warrant investigation. Posh Pod follows a strict and set time frame each month for shipment of products that will not change. If indeed a situation were to occur were an error was made in shipment or inventory the membership fee for that month would be refunded unless some other satisfactory compensation was agreed upon personally with the member. The purpose of my post is not to argue with our policy or your suggestion, as I understand and think both have valid considerations. Rather, this post is to assure those that view this page that unlike many sample box subscriptions you may have tried or seen in the past our purpose is to serve the members of the Posh Pod. To provide a quality line from high end product to consumer no matter what the income bracket is. It is not to sell full size product of the designer's. It is not to advertise or pump up any particular line of product. We are here for one reason and one reason only, for the members. Thank you for your wonderful post "Zadidoll" and thank you to those that took the time to read both of these very important posts. The new blog on Posh Pod will soon show a full story on Posh Pod including the new 501C3 that is following in it's footsteps. It is wonderful to be able to provide a unique service to an industry that has taken a bit of a beating it seems. We may have a home made touch, but that speaks of our heart in this also and I can assure you what is in our Pods is all "POSH"!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice on PayPal it says, "The Posh Fox" instead of The Posh Pod?


If you Google The Posh Fox, the first couple things that come up are a facebook page for a cupcake boutque, and an e-bay store for purses and stuff.


----------



## Fluttershy (Mar 26, 2012)

I want to sign up, but then I don't because it kind of seems like one of those too good to be true type deals....It seems like the FB page is pushing a lot of perfume samples, and I really do NOT want any perfume samples as I'm up to about 100 of them lying around in my room (and by 100, I do mean I have that many including my full size ones).  Don't get me wrong though, I would LOVE Nars and Chanel samples even if I had to be subject to some perfume samples, but how is this person obtaining such high end samples?  I just wonder if they're going to be kind of old or discontinued because it doesn't seem like these companies really need that much exposure as we already know they are high quality and trustworthy brands. 
Furthermore, out of 12 different subscription companies I'm part of, it is extremely rare to see anything THAT high end being featured as a sample.  I don't know if it's because the sample getters from companies are too intimidated to reach out to really high end brands or just find it easier to get samples from up and coming brands at a reasonable price or no cost. In the pictures, it seems like she only has about 10-15 NARS samples...I wonder if maybe she'll intersperse a few (like 1-2) high end samples among a bunch of crappy low-end samples (like ELF brand or drugstore), but doesn't want to reveal that you may or may not get many high end samples...
It is good that the payments go through paypal so you can easily and readily file a dispute if things go awry.  The suspense will kill me if I don't sign up though...and what if it does actually turn out to be all or most high end samples....I just don't know....$30 is a lot to gamble with especially if another $30 will go through soon again....


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 26, 2012)

Having spent time with MyGlam I know that companies can't make thousands of high end samples to give away to customers even if the buyer is paying for the samples. It's just not possible to manufacture that many samples, this is why you don't seem more makeup samples in beauty boxes. Three things that stuck me odd about this company, but again this is just my opinion, are that's (1) they're playing the sympathy card (the owner had cancer), (2) you're paying for a membership not the products (think "country club" - their words) and (3) the types of samples they're sending out really reminds me of a cross between GGG and Makeup Monthly (which for $30 also sends out high end items BUT the items are old/discontinued products). I don't know but for some reason I'm really off put by this company and will not be joining. At $30 a month I rather just go buy stuff at Ulta or Sephora and get free samples from them.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 26, 2012)

I just can't get past how they present themselves on their webpage. It's kind of the OPPOSITE of "posh".

Kinda makes me think of the gals I know who run around proudly sporting counterfeit bags that they paid legit prices for.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 26, 2012)

I did a search on google and found their compay page. http://www.manta.com/c/mx76zkm/the-posh-pod According to this website they only have 5-9 employees which I find a bit odd. I also didn't like how they responded to Zadi's post because 1. The obvious grammatical errors 2. They didn't respond directly and went on about their products and membership.  

As the saying goes if something seems too good to be true it probably is! I'm eager to see how everything pans out.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Having spent time with MyGlam I know that companies can't make thousands of high end samples to give away to customers even if the buyer is paying for the samples. It's just not possible to manufacture that many samples, this is why you don't seem more makeup samples in beauty boxes. Three things that stuck me odd about this company, but again this is just my opinion, are that's (1) they're playing the sympathy card (the owner had cancer), (2) you're paying for a membership not the products (think "country club" - their words) and (3) the types of samples they're sending out really reminds me of a cross between GGG and Makeup Monthly (which for $30 also sends out high end items BUT the items are old/discontinued products). I don't know but for some reason I'm really off put by this company and will not be joining. At $30 a month I rather just go buy stuff at Ulta or Sephora and get free samples from them.



The cancer thing was a GIANT red flag to me too...seems strange.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't really see the correlation between high end beauty samples and pampering for Cancer patients. I know a couple of women who are cancer survivors and many of them were advised to use natural/ organic beauty products and stay away from things with harsh chemical additives. Very rarely does high end beauty go hand in hand with natural and organic.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, that is really, really weird. A friend's mom had cancer, and she switched to all natural/organic everything when it came to beauty. I honestly don't remember much, if any at all, being high end since a lot of high end stuff is loaded with chemicals. So much about this company is weird. My gut says stay away. 
 



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really see the correlation between high end beauty samples and pampering for Cancer patients. I know a couple of women who are cancer survivors and many of them were advised to use natural/ organic beauty products and stay away from things with harsh chemical additives. Very rarely does high end beauty go hand in hand with natural and organic.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 26, 2012)

These Chanel make ups are knock offs made from Singapore/China/HK.

I used to live in the Philippines and they sell these stuff online.

I once bought a Chanel knock off and it was ehhhh, okay, but heck.. it was like $4.50 or something.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY VERY SHADY. I would not give these people any money. :


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 26, 2012)

LMFAO @ their website.... hahahahahaha. Not happening.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anyone notice the applicators in the shadow palettes are not the same as in legit Chanel palettes? The ones in real Chanel palettes actually have the Chanel logo embossed on the plastic handles. The applicators in the palettes shown are double ended which Chanel does not do. Least not in any of the palettes I've seen on Macy's or their own website.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 26, 2012)

This doesn't sit well with me and reading everyone's posts just confirmed it. I'm backing out of this one because it seems too shady! I had the same thoughts as Tacoma Girl regarding cancer patients. I emailed them today about their cancellation/refund policy. It's not too late to request and receive a full refund since you haven't received your pod yet.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 26, 2012)

I went ahead and canceled my payment on PayPal, and emailed her to ask for a refund. I understand if she can't refund this one, and I'm fine with that, but I want to cancel until we get this knockoff crap sorted out.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 26, 2012)

I also cancelled my PayPal payment. The Chanel knockoff photo was definitely a deal breaker. No thank you.

Thank you everyone posting here.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, ditto. Knockoffs just piss me off. I really wouldn't mind if they were sample sizes from Chanel or NARS -- like if she worked at a department store and had access to tons of samples that she could send out. If they're legitimately from the company, that's good enough for me. But knockoffs? Absolutely not. That's total crap to do to a company, and if it is discovered that she is distributing counterfeit goods, that's a crime.

I'll see what happens with this box, but I'd much rather save the money and buy a full-size moisturizer straight from Chanel.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 26, 2012)

I received a refund and they cancelled my subscription through paypal right away! When I emailed them about their cancellation and refund policy this is part of Silver's reply though I find it hard to believe.

Here is what we do guarantee: 
Each member will receive the advertised amount of (10-15) luxury samples.
Each member will receive quality products that are brand new &amp; sealed for protection
Each member will receive AUTHENTIC products (The Posh Pod has a strict NON-Counterfeit Policy &amp; is an advocate in the international class action suit against counterfeit designer products)
Each member will receive a variety of high-end products
Each member will receive enough product in each sample item to try the product for a reasonable amount of time vs. a one time use sample. The items that do not come in full size will either be in deluxe size samples or there will be more then one to allow for optimum trial periods.
No items that are entering into an expiration date or have expired will ever be sent in your Pod
When sending beauty tools or accessories each member will receive the correct size or option when available


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 26, 2012)

I've contacted Chanel to ask if the palettes are old palettes, new palettes or counterfits. Hope they reply within 48 hours.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 26, 2012)

I am taking one for the team and will be doing ONE month to see what it's all about.

I just got my beauty profile email too. Headed out the door but I will take screen shots of the questions and post them when I do the survey.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 26, 2012)

How odd they send a message with a defense about the counterfeits....


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 26, 2012)

I emailed silver about the pictures on Facebook. Here is what I said: Hey Silver.Â  After checking out your Facebook pictures I am a little uneasy about this as most of the pictures you have posted are of fakes. It's extremely illegal to even have fakes and I am not interested in knocks offs thinking I won't know the difference.Â  How can you assure me that myself or anyone else won't be receiving any counterfeit items? If this is what you plan on sending I would like a refund as I have no interest in being a part of that.Â  ThanksÂ  Here is her reply: Good Evening Vanessa, We have implemented on our site a new section that is called Q&amp;A, this has also been added to our Facebook page for weekly updates.Â  Here is the link:Questions &amp; AnswersÂ  If you feel after reading this that your would like to cancel, there is never a problem simply email us and let us know.Â  Since you have not yet received your Pod you will also receive a refund for your first month's fee's. Regarding counterfeit items: Posh Pod has a strict non-counterfeit policy period! It is not only illegal but a good way to lose an entire customer base &amp; investors. Stock pictures that are sent to us prior to shipped merchandise can be used to avoid copyright issues meaning that often names/brands are removed to avoid someone taking them and using them to sell counterfeit items.Â  In addition, it is not difficult to find out if an item is authentic or not, if you do not have the product to compare yourself simply walk it into any cosmetic counter to check authenticity. We absolutely do not want anyone to be unhappy with our membership.Â  This is a passion for us.Â  We are happy to cancel your membership and refund you should you feel uneasy about your membership.Â  This is not the purpose for our service. Regards, Gina


----------



## lolaB (Mar 27, 2012)

No need to even read that email when they reply, lol. Those are DEFINITELY fake. I own vintage, discontinued, and current Chanel, and none of it looks like that foolishness. The palettes are well known to be fakes, there are tons on eBay. Chanel lipsticks are not shaped like that, and the caps are also wrong. The packaging on the powders is raised where it should be depressed, and the corners are too round. Even the logos on the boxes are inconsistent. The only thing that looks real is the little lipstick sample in the bottom left corner.

I wish these counterfeiters would try harder. I mean, really. When has Chanel ever released an eyeshadow palette that could be mistaken for a Claire's palette? It's like saying, "these products don't look authentic at all, but that's okay because you're too dumb to tell the difference." It's egregiously insulting and just...gross.

This "company" sucks balls.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've contacted Chanel to ask if the palettes are old palettes, new palettes or counterfits. Hope they reply within 48 hours.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 27, 2012)

As I thought Lola... the items in the images didn't look right to me.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I got another reply, even though I never emailed them back:



> Dear Vanessa,   Your email was brought to my attention by my associate this evening and since I approved your invitation I wanted to address your concerns personally.   After reviewing our photo's on face book we have noted that there are a total of three (3) photographs that may have been either altered or pulled from stock photo's. All others are obviously of actual stock.  Your statement in your email states "most of the photo's you have on your face book page are fakes"  This is simply not the case. We will not post particularly in the extremely high end category such as "Chanel" a photo that can be copied and used for counterfeiting or sales.  Nor will we post photo's of exact items in this category as this would defeat the surprise element and one of the main purposes for the club.  If you have gauged your participation on only these couple of brands with stock photo's that were used for sneak peak's then I would ask that you take a look at everything in the brands section of our website to avoid disappointment as we carry many high end brands and will not only be focusing on these particular two brands.  However, when we do carry these samples, as we have both in the month of May (as shown on Face book) they are authentic. This month just one of our Brands in each Pod is NARS for example. Another is Prada.   We sneak peak brands because it is a way to let potential members know what brands we have in &amp; a few items we do show actual pictures of however, the majority we will not to avoid taking away the element of surprise and the hopes that our members will enjoy making video's and taking pictures to load on our blogs about each individual Pod. Many interesting contests and reviews are set to come up on Posh Pod Blogs by having the surprise element and the individual Pods.     Because you yourself have a quality brand you have worked hard on branding I would hope you would be able to understand these methods.  Business to business interaction is important to us as I am sure it is for you.  The last thing we would want is for a member in the industry to be unhappy. This is the only reason I have addressed these issues on a more personal level.     We have a particular disgust ourselves with counterfeit items as our parent company is a boutique, over the last 5 years having to authenticate designer handbags simply because the replica sales are out of control here in the USA and it is necessary upon a return to insure you are getting back an authentic sale item.     Please let me know if you would like to continue with your membership or if you would prefer to opt out.  I am happy to assist you either way.   Regards,   Silver
> 
> I am really not certain what they mean by stock photos, are they trying to say they got these photos from said brand? Or they just randomly googled for Chanel make up and that's what they came up with. If option 1, WRONG. If option 2, they shouldn't be in business if they can't decipher a fake from a real, and to use the IMAGES just for reference that you'd be getting REAL Chanel..
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 27, 2012)

Uh yeah, the way that they emailed you is all kindsa wrong....NOT happy with this company, glad I followed my instincts on it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm glad you are taking the hit on this one, lol, to get down to business!! 

I found their youtube and its so funny:

I'm not sure if any of you are how i met your mother fans, but it reallly reminds me of Barney's video resume lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

HAHA, thanks!

It's actually more professional than I was expecting, kudos for that. My $30 this month paid off LOL

I noticed "couture" jewelry giveaways. I am sorry, but JC is far from "couture", reminds me of high school kids wanting to brag about their ugly bag!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad you are taking the hit on this one, lol, to get down to business!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA, thanks!
> 
> ...


lol! Just cause it has couture in the name does not mean it is actual couture.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

OMG I am super surprised (ok, maybe not). I stopped the first video at 14 seconds and it just didn't seem legit so after paying close attention, it's actually a GlossyBox! I can't say which one for sure but I googled GlossyBox RedKen (since ones of the products is RedKen) and found this:

http://crystaliciousss.blogspot.com/2012/02/glossybox-january-2012.html

And another: http://roxblogger.com/?p=418 EXACT same items as their video.

Not the exact image but it has a lot of the things shown in their box!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

omg! These people are so shady.

That is absolutely a glossy box. Call them on that and see what happens, lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

When she emails me back I will, she is going to hate me LOL

I found out about this fro my go to sample box girl, she does videos on youtube about all her boxes and compares them. I also left her a message on facebook to see if she has gotten anything from them.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg! These people are so shady.
> 
> That is absolutely a glossy box. Call them on that and see what happens, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When she emails me back I will, she is going to hate me LOL
> 
> I found out about this fro my go to sample box girl, she does videos on youtube about all her boxes and compares them. I also left her a message on facebook to see if she has gotten anything from them.


lol yup, but that can't expect people not to call them on it when the find it! Consumers going into this blindly...idk how smart that is!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I am super surprised (ok, maybe not). I stopped the first video at 14 seconds and it just didn't seem legit so after paying close attention, it's actually a GlossyBox! I can't say which one for sure but I googled GlossyBox RedKen (since ones of the products is RedKen) and found this:
> 
> ...



LMAO! If you look closely to the little cylinder that is hidden by the pink stuff, you can see it says something BOX. Gee, the Glossy Box picture from the 2nd blog has something in a little cylinder that says GLOSSYBOX. I wonder.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I know, I think its a mirror, at least that's what I saw when I was searching for the original pic.

I went through 8 pages on google of pictures of the boxes and didn't find the original but its pretty obvious its a glossy box.
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO! If you look closely to the little cylinder that is hidden by the pink stuff, you can see it says something BOX. Gee, the Glossy Box picture from the 2nd blog has something in a little cylinder that says GLOSSYBOX. I wonder.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah that is the minicompact mirror...complete with Glossybox branding. lmao. way to go poshpod.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

Another question, how do they get Sephora samples? I'm fairly certain that they do not wholesale their samples. I think I'll ask Sephora if they are partnered with "Posh Pod" in any way.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

LOL honestly, some of the pictures look like someone just took a picture of their collection or what they used today. In the very first picture of the first video, the brush looks used. I think they just snapped what they thought would look cute and added it..

Now, is that even their picture? lol
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another question, how do they get Sephora samples? I'm fairly certain that they do not wholesale their samples. I think I'll ask Sephora if they are partnered with "Posh Pod" in any way.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another question, how do they get Sephora samples? I'm fairly certain that they do not wholesale their samples. I think I'll ask Sephora if they are partnered with "Posh Pod" in any way.


Maybe E-bay.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

A reply:



> Dear Vanessa,   I fear you are not understanding my point or our reasoning so perhaps this will help you.  Many designers have asked that we either not post authentic pictures or we use the stock photo's that are altered.  The bottom line is this.  Once the photo is sent to us we do have rights to it and we are all working together to avoid counterfeiting.  You can view this link and see the well known Delortae Agency as we are not the only business of this opinion &amp; it will NOT stop with us.
> http://delortaeagency.co.uk/Authenticification.aspx      http://www.luxuryonlinestore.net/Luxury-Independent-Authentication-Appraisal-Specialist.html    I have tried to help you to understand as I felt it would be important to you in the industry because you will be seeing it a great deal more since the international suit has been filed by Chanel.  Photo's will either be left out totally or there will be large alterations.  This is not a bad thing, this is a good thing battling against crime.    Deformation is something we do not take lightly here at The posh pod especially when we have explained honestly and have been very professional &amp; patient.    Please see the quotes below from the website link I sent you.   "You will not see pictures how authentic items should look here, as we believe this information is being used by counterfeiters to produce even more sophisticated products and deceive buyers further"   This group is a very well known authentication &amp; appraisal specialists. we do not want to stop the use of any photo's so we chose to use a different form as a sneak peak.  It is all over our site, Face book, and our email what our Guarantee is.     Posh Pod is doing what is right for the designer community.  If this is not understood now, it soon will be.   This is the last of the conversations regarding authentication I will be having as I feel I have more then adequately explained our reasoning in addition to allowing you to see what is happening within the designer industry to attempt to protect branding while the Chanel case is being litigated.  We will continue to follow in suit with others that are being conscientious for brand protecting.  Being attacked for it will not change it.  However, we will not continue to be accused of criminal activity when the exact opposite is occurring.  The damaging comments of an unknowing person or group of people who refuse to listen to facts will be taken very seriously especially when there is no actual product out to make criminal claims against. Our Pods will be out as of April 10th to our shipper and will have tracking to those that have active memberships.   I sincerely hope this clears up any misunderstanding you have with our policy of special branding/copyright materials on particular designers.    If you have any further questions you may email me or call me at (888)750-7780 Ext 3120 (Customer Service)   *Warm Regards,*   [SIZE=14pt]*Silver  *[/SIZE]


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't understand how a designer is asking them to use pictures of FAKE items to prove a point. Uhm, no. If a designer is providing you with SAMPLES of a product they would be more than happy to allow you to use their images so that the consumer gets a great idea of what they're getting.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

lol defensive much? that reply...sheesh. I wouldn't be wanting to give them my money anymore if I had been before.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

I mean really...

Quote:   However, we will not continue to be accused of criminal activity when the exact opposite is occurring.  The damaging comments of an unknowing person or group of people who refuse to listen to facts will be taken very seriously especially when there is no actual product out to make criminal claims against. Our Pods will be out as of April 10th to our shipper and will have tracking to those that have active memberships.


All I can think is CALM DOWN.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I know, I already canceled my paypal subscription and I am going to still receive this one box, I am fine with that.

I feel like shes belittling me or something when I have LEGITIMATE questions, everyone is going to want to know the answers. I will not pay you to be rude to me.

If I was that way with my customers I wouldn't HAVE customers!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I already canceled my paypal subscription and I am going to still receive this one box, I am fine with that.
> 
> ...



Yeah it does seem VERY condescending, are you going to bring up the glossybox thing?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to but I don't know how to. Plus I am pretty upset right now and I don't know if I can email her back without going off on her LOL



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it does seem VERY condescending, are you going to bring up the glossybox thing?


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another question, how do they get Sephora samples? I'm fairly certain that they do not wholesale their samples. I think I'll ask Sephora if they are partnered with "Posh Pod" in any way.



From Beauty Talk:



> Hi lowrah,
> 
> Sephora is not currently affiliated with any monthly beauty sampling services. I just did a search on the company and it looks very fraudulent. From what I've read a lot of people are reporting that it's a big scam.
> 
> Whimsically yours,Janine


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

Honestly? With their response, I'd just be blunt and tell them that they used a Glossy Box picture, and all the other fishy going ons. Are they rated at all with the Better Business Bureau?
 

(Edit: Didn't see the part about you going off on her. Go for it!)



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to but I don't know how to. Plus I am pretty upset right now and I don't know if I can email her back without going off on her LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I want to but I don't know how to. Plus I am pretty upset right now and I don't know if I can email her back without going off on her LOL


It is not worth the time anymore.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got an email from paypal, they refunded my $30 which I didn't ask for. I actually wanted Aprils box.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 27, 2012)

Vanessa, be really careful with this woman. She dropping in words like "defamation" and hinting at unfounded accusations of criminal activity. You have neither slandered or defamed the company nor have you accused them of anything, but this woman is definitely inching close to making accusations herself. She is protesting far too much as well!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 27, 2012)

And never trust anyone who doesn't understand how to use apostrophes!!


----------



## JennyDBV (Mar 27, 2012)

They also mentioned that Victoria Secret sponsored their pod for March/April. Does anyone know if this is true ?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

Suddenly, their youtube videos are private. FISHY.

Makes me wish I had screencapped them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

That doesn't look like anything victoria's secret would be out, imo. 
 



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They also mentioned that Victoria Secret sponsored their pod for March/April. Does anyone know if this is true ?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

That makes me wonder if they read here.

I never said anything about it.. I was going to screen cap them but forgot.

I feel bad in a way, I don't want her to feel attacked or anything but I had real questions and she kind of jumped down my throat then just canceled my payment, maybe its for the better.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Suddenly, their youtube videos are private. FISHY.
> 
> Makes me wish I had screencapped them.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh you know what, she does read here. Zadi posted it on their wall asking them a question, they probably came back here and that might be where she got the idea that unknowing persons or groups were talking about her items being fake ):


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you know what, she does read here. Zadi posted it on their wall asking them a question, they probably came back here and that might be where she got the idea that unknowing persons or groups were talking about her items being fake ):



I'm sure she is reading here. I don't think its a good idea to ever mention ~we were discussing at MuT~ because that is a good way to make it seem like an attack. That said, I still don't trust this company and haven't since the first time I saw their website. If she wants to change our minds, maybe she should take into consideration the criticisms we are giving, and be slightly less defensive (and rude) to paying customers.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree. I emailed to ask why she canceled my payment and I am waiting for a reply. The emails back and forth with her and I were fine until that last one, gave me the feeling like she had to defend herself for some reason, which is not true. I was just asking as everyone here wanted to know.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she is reading here. I don't think its a good idea to ever mention ~we were discussing at MuT~ because that is a good way to make it seem like an attack. That said, I still don't trust this company and haven't since the first time I saw their website. If she wants to change our minds, maybe she should take into consideration the criticisms we are giving, and be slightly less defensive (and rude) to paying customers.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey, go for it. With that kind of rude treatment, she deserves it.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to but I don't know how to. Plus I am pretty upset right now and I don't know if I can email her back without going off on her LOL


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't buy the "we don't post authentic photos because we don't want to give out info that counterfeiters can use" argument. Pretty sure you can look at Chanel or Nordstrom and find plenty of photos of what the authentic items actually look like. Geez. This is totally sketchy idiocy.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't buy the "we don't post authentic photos because we don't want to give out info that counterfeiters can use" argument. Pretty sure you can look at Chanel or Nordstrom and find plenty of photos of what the authentic items actually look like. Geez. This is totally sketchy idiocy.



Yeah chanel's website doesn't seem to be concerned with hiding or obscuring pictures of their merchandise not sure why these guys are.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 27, 2012)

This is what an actual, current Chanel quad palette looks like. 



Compare it to the photo on page one of this thread.I got the photo from here:

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Eyeshadow-LES-4-OMBRES-89134

These are the only eyeshadow palettes currently on the Chanel website.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone contacted Chanel about this? I'm curious about their response...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 27, 2012)

I highly doubt Chanel, Victoria's Secret or NARS would want to be affiliated with a website _that_ atrocious looking. Maybe I'm jaded because of my background, but good lord. That thing looks like it was ripped from a geocities in 1999.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2012)

It reminds me of websites that everyone made when I was in middle school, terrible cheap things with lots of sparkly gifs. Yeeeah. 
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I highly doubt Chanel, Victoria's Secret or NARS would want to be affiliated with a website _that_ atrocious looking. Maybe I'm jaded because of my background, but good lord. That thing looks like it was ripped from a geocities in 1999.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It reminds me of websites that everyone made when I was in middle school, terrible cheap things with lots of sparkly gifs. Yeeeah.



lol yeah... it reminds me of this comic: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/design_hell


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure she reads the posts here. All the beauty box subscription companies do. We have people from MyGlam, Birchbox, Beauty Army, The Look Bag, Sample Society, etc coming here to read what people are saying about them.

I've been keeping relatively quiet since I noticed the Chanel image on their website looking like counterfeit products. I did contact Chanel and asked:

Saw this "beauty box" subscription service called Posh Pods. Among the items they're sending out to customers are these Chanel palettes. Are these legit palettes or counterfeits? I know on legit Chanel palettes the shadow applicators have the Chanel logo while the ones in the photo does not. I don't recall these palettes so any help on your part identifying if these are legitimate products or counterfeits would be good.

I was told this:

Thank you for your e-mail regarding your concern over the sale of counterfeit merchandise on poshpod.com. We appreciate the time you have taken to bring this matter to our attention.  You can be assured that your letter will be forwarded to the appropriate person for review.

For a listing of authorized CHANEL locations, please visit our Store Locator.

If you require any additional information or assistance, please contact a CHANEL representative at (800) 550-0005. Thank you for your continued interest in CHANEL.

Are the Chanel items on Poshpod legit or counterfeit? I don't know. I have a feeling the images are of counterfeit items because as I mentioned before legit Chanel have the logo embossed on the handles of the applicators.

I find the comment "Silver" made in the email above to be... odd. "_Many designers have asked that we either not post authentic pictures or we use the stock photo's that are altered._" What company wouldn't want legit pictures to be used? It's odd, very odd to me. I'm sitting here thinking about it and all I can think is that I've never encountered a company that has EVER said... "don't post a legitimate picture of our products on your site"

As for defamation... no one is defaming Posh Pod. These are all legitimate questions because many pictures and even their videos have been removed once people question something about it. I can't think of any other beauty box company that has EVER done that. EVER. If these images on their website were not taken by them and weren't sent to them by the companies they're working with then WHERE did the images come from? Were these images found via Google? Were these images used without permission if the images were not taken by them or for them? It's odd to me.

How strange is it that people are questioning their videos then all of a sudden the videos are removed? Like I said it's odd. It'd be interesting to see how this company plays out.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

BTW - here's the link to the Sephora question that was asked.

http://community.sephora.com/t5/Customer-Support/Question-about-authenticity-of-products/qaq-p/314139

And the post I made on their wall is also gone. https://www.facebook.com/PoshPod/posts/261259443961241?ref=notif&amp;notif_t=feed_comment


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah, so THAT's where any "defamation" came in. Someone from Sephora flat out said "fraudulent". Yeah, that's not gonna go over well if (tiny sliver of a chance) this service was actually trying to be legit.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is what an actual, current Chanel quad palette looks like.
> ...


 I know!! They even took off that Chanel palettes they posted!! Whoooooooah! they are in really big trouble. We are soooo smart that we help each other out take them down! Good job everyone!!





The moment i saw this, i said NOOOO WAY those are legit!!

A lot of those sell on FB and ebay. Even those collage are ebay photos.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

The person who replied on Sephora is a Sephora mod which means they're most likely a Sephora employee.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol Girly Enthusiast, very funny but true! Their website doesn't make a good first impression at all!  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I highly doubt Chanel, Victoria's Secret or NARS would want to be affiliated with a website _that_ atrocious looking. Maybe I'm jaded because of my background, but good lord. That thing looks like it was ripped from a geocities in 1999.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

BTW -- anyone seen their Twitter?

https://twitter.com/#!/PoshPodThe

https://twitter.com/#!/PoshPodThe/status/182148546865270784

https://twitter.com/#!/PoshPodThe/status/182092301571600385

And if you read some of their "older" Tweets you'll see they post the link to images on their FB... the same images that have now been deleted. In fact most of their Tweets that goes back to FB and those FB posts have been deleted. It makes me wonder, "_If these items are legitimate, as they claim, then why delete the images or posts?_"


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

I feel like we opened up a big fat can of worms. :/


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL

Well with what happened to so many MUT members, and non-MUT members, with GoGo Girlfriend you really have to be careful ESPECIALLY when it's $30 a month! It does make me feel it's either going to be more like GGG or Makeup Monthly (which sends or sent out discontinued products to members). But I honestly think it's questionable for ANY company to start deleting their own post after post and images when questioned about the legitimacy of the products. From my understanding now they're claiming (in their Q&amp;A) that the products might not be exactly what they're claiming.

http://www.poshpod.com/#!q-and-a Q1. Do you have a policy on counterfeit/replica or Fake designer cosmetics? How do I know I am getting authentic products?
A1. Each member will receive AUTHENTIC products (The Posh Pod has a strict NON-Counterfeit Policy &amp; is an advocate in the international class action suit against counterfeit designer products)

Q2. Are your samples discontinued items?
A2. No! Our samples are not of discontinued products.

Q3. Are your samples fresh?
A3. Yes! Our samples are all within the expiration dates. None are closely approaching an expiration date nor are they past an expiration date.

Q4. Am I getting mostly fragrance samples in the Pod each month?
A4. No, our products are evenly distributed. There are skincare, nail care, haircare, beauty tools, &amp; fragrance's in each Pod evenly distributed to make a nice variety.

Q5. Will each member get the exact same sample in each pod?
A5. No, part of the surprise is finding out what is in each pod. Although the same designers/brands may be within each individual Pod per cycle, they will not be exactly the same products .

*Q6. Do the pictures on your site/FB/Blogs/Twitter reflect the exact products in your inventory?
A6. No, Although we do take snapshots of some items that come in many photo's are provided prior to shipment  to us and at times even stock photo's are provided. However, what is in the Pod is of the correct brand, quality, authentication and size. We often use photo's for sneak peak purposes in addition. (Regardless of what photo is used our copyright policy is still in effect)
The photo's also do not reflect the number of stock we have in inventory of any particular item/brand.*

Q7. What if I want to cancel my membership before my first Pod comes?
A7. No Problem, we will cancel your membership for you as soon as we receive the request and issue you a refund.

Q8. What if I want to cancel my membership after I get my first Pod?
A8. Posh Pod will cancel your membership any time you chose. We will refund you for any fee's that have been paid and no Pod has been issued to you.

Q9. What if something is wrong with a product in my Pod?
A9. If there is a problem with any product in you Pod such as breakage we will replace it (the product) for you.

Q10. Will you be changing your site to allow members to sign in and have accounts they can check at will?
A10. Yes, within the next two cycles our site will be changing to allow for many different upgrades, membership log in included.


BTW - this is their brands page.

http://www.poshpod.com/#!brands


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

I still can't get over the fact that she told me the companies she works with ask her not to use their images. That seems outrageous to me and silly to think that she thinks someone would actually buy that. When I googled the phone number given with the PayPal refund, a "foxymammas1 tow" came up which seems to be a towing company in ND owned by a last named Gina. Not really relevant but people were mentioning "the posh fox".


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 28, 2012)

I LOVE this tweet!! lmfao


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> I LOVE this tweet!! lmfao


 Wow. Coincidence? Lol


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 28, 2012)

omg her grammar and spelling is so bad.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, this whole thing has gotten crazy.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 28, 2012)

I understand that people have dyslexia or English isn't their first language, but then a proofreader should be hired. They take "deformation" very seriously? For personal use, spelling and grammar isn't a big deal, but it is important for business.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to admit I am also confused by the reference to "international class action". Global collective litigation is highly complex because, among other things, jurisdictional issues and the way laws and legal systems vary from country to country. In addition, the point of class action is to offer relief to a large group of consumers against an entity acting in bad faith. Class action is typically found in the US and is typically brought by a group of individuals with a single lead plaintiff. Global class actions tend to focus on human rights, trafficking, arbitration, and financial scams. And global class action is rare.

 I haven't found anything supporting Chanel or any other large companies  joining together in an international class action. I did a quick check of a few legal resources and did find a variety of actions brought by Chanel alone that attacked counterfeiters by seizing their domain names {(Chanel, Inc. v. Does, et al., 11-cv-01508-KJD-PAL (D. Nev.) (Sept. 26, 2011 Order) (Oct. 11, 2011 Order) (Nov. 14, 2011 Order)}. Posh Pod has nothing to do with this and I'd like to see the citation for the suit in which Posh Pod  claims to be plaintiff. Lawsuits are filed into court and are public record. A litigant has to have a damage claim in a suit. I am not sure what damages an eBay reseller could claim against a counterfeiter since they are most likely not an authorized Chanel reseller to begin with. Damages can be intangible- harm to reputation, brand, copyright and image- but how the Posh Fox fits into this I do not understand.


----------



## steph28 (Mar 28, 2012)

If this company is legit, they shouldn't be offended by our comments.. We don't know anything about this new company, so we just wanna know the answer.. Hopefully its not gonna be like GGG


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still can't get over the fact that she told me the companies she works with ask her not to use their images. That seems outrageous to me and silly to think that she thinks someone would actually buy that.
> 
> When I googled the phone number given with the PayPal refund, a "foxymammas1 tow" came up which seems to be a towing company in ND owned by a last named Gina. Not really relevant but people were mentioning "the posh fox".



Well, their business address is listed in Fargo on their website...

Under policies:

POSHPOD.COM 4306 76TH AVE S Suite 1001 FARGO, ND 58104 Telephone: (701) 282-9121       That number comes up as a life insurance company on google, and that Austin Gina person also came up. The address turns back a pet grooming place, but it doesn't have the same Suite number from what I can tell.    Anyone live in Fargo and want to do a drive by?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

A reverse directory lists that 282 number as belonging to yet another person at residential address! This is all just weird.... of course, the info on the reverse directory could be old. And yes, I am bored with not much else to do right now!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

> Well, their business address is listed in Fargo on their website...
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 The manta for posh pod says they're located on LA. I did some more searches and found several different websites that are no longer available under her name. A health services place I know for sure, the others I can't think of at the moment. So strange. She still hasn't answered my email and I am assuming she won't.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 28, 2012)

This whole thing is so sketchy... A towing company? A life insurance company? A pet store? Sounds really..creepy. I'm kind of glad I listened to my gut on this one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This whole thing is so sketchy... A towing company? A life insurance company? A pet store? Sounds really..creepy. I'm kind of glad I listened to my gut on this one.



I'm SO glad I did. No regrets here.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

The sites I found:

http://www.manta.com/c/mrys7fk/foxymommas1-tow

healthyrelationshipstoday.com*

relativescentsations.com*

foxyflirts.com*

* = no longer available

All with the name Gina, not sure if Silver or Gina is her name. I also found her facebook but not sure if that's ok to give out.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

Let's say it together, childrens...

s

c

a

m

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 28, 2012)

All I can say is I bet she didn't expect a group of ladies to be such detectives! lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

I checked the North Dakota Secretary of State's website for various iterations of these companies as registered businesses. She's either not getting local business licenses for her various enterprises, is a sole proprietor (which makes no sense for a towing company, for example, as it leaves the proprietor personally liable for everything rather than the LLC) or has her businesses listed under some really weird name (again, SoS registrations are one way to prove the legitimacy of your business, so why would you register the main concern and your DBAs transparently?).

That little threatening email to Vanessa really ticked me off.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked the North Dakota Secretary of State's website for various iterations of these companies as registered businesses. She's either not getting local business licenses for her various enterprises, is a sole proprietor (which makes no sense for a towing company, for example, as it leaves the proprietor personally liable for everything rather than the LLC) or has her businesses listed under some really weird name (again, SoS registrations are one way to prove the legitimacy of your business, so why would you register the main concern and your DBAs transparently?).
> 
> That little threatening email to Vanessa really ticked me off.


So weird! And she acts like WE did something wrong for questioning their legitimacy.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone else just get the cease and desist demand from "Client Services Saphora"?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else just get the cease and desist demand from "Client Services Saphora"?



lol, nope! Weird, obviously they don't have MY email since I'm not a subscriber, but man, they are looking worse and worse.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

Nope. Kind of funny considering I was the one who posted on Beauty Talk.

Using their name, misspelled and fraudulently I might add, just gives more credence to how shoddy of a company they are.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

Just kidding, they sent it to "Saphora" and a bunch of us girls here on makeuptalk. She printed out this entire thread and made notes about how we're wrong and that we seeked out all her "PERSONAL" information, which I find funny since she did the same thing to us.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

Post it!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

If its a true cease and desist could I get in trouble for that?

I didn't say anything that was out of context, just things that I have the legitimate RIGHT to say as a PAYING customer.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know, but I do know that you can write your own cease and desist letters. According to wikipedia, _In the U.S. the term is used in two different contexts. A cease-and-desist *order* can be issued by a judge or government authority, and has a well-defined legal meaning. In contrast, a cease-and-desist *letter* can be sent by anyone, although typically they are drafted by a lawyer._

But you also have freedom of speech on your side, so I believe you'd be able to.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

You're in the letter too since you posted here. Everyone who posted in this thread is part of the cease and desist but I guess she only sent it to the people she could get the email addresses of. I know helloleilani and an adrien it was sent to. There is a lot of things about Zadi too but doesn't look like it was sent to her.
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, but I do know that you can write your own cease and desist letters. According to wikipedia, _In the U.S. the term is used in two different contexts. A cease-and-desist *order* can be issued by a judge or government authority, and has a well-defined legal meaning. In contrast, a cease-and-desist *letter* can be sent by anyone, although typically they are drafted by a lawyer._
> 
> But you also have freedom of speech on your side, so I believe you'd be able to.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're in the letter too since you posted here. Everyone who posted in this thread is part of the cease and desist but I guess she only sent it to the people she could get the email addresses of. I know helloleilani and an adrien it was sent to. There is a lot of things about Zadi too but doesn't look like it was sent to her.



Yeah I have no idea how she could have gotten everyone's email address...but let me go check the email for my blog, lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

Interesting. I doubt it's a real c&amp;d. Their lawyer would have sent something to the moderators. It's definitely not an order, just a request. You're not posting anything slanderous so there's no problem. I suppose looking up a company and the owner could be considered stalking, but I don't think it is when you're trying to find out how legitimate a company is prior to sending them money. (I'm not a lawyer)

I think they're just trying to scare people so they can go ahead and sell their line.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I doubt it's a real c&amp;d. Their lawyer would have sent something to the moderators. It's definitely not an order, just a request. You're not posting anything slanderous so there's no problem. I suppose looking up a company and the owner could be considered stalking, but I don't think it is when you're trying to find out how legitimate a company is prior to sending them money. (I'm not a lawyer)
> 
> I think they're just trying to scare people so they can go ahead and sell their line.



There is absolutely nothing wrong with researching a company or its history. This is definitely a request, not an order. 

Also, it wasn't in my blog email either so now I feel left out.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

Apparently the TOW company is actually Tree of Wishes Charity, that's nice!

She says we caused her monetary loss, although I can't speak for others but I personally did not cancel my account, SHE gave me a refund so I don't see how that would be going against me/us.

And now apparently we're harassing her? Which I don't understand.

And I guess this thread is the first thing that pops up when you search for The Posh Pod on google so that takes away from her business as well.

Silver, if you're reading, which I am sure you are. I never said anything rude or harassing about you or your company. I had real questions that I wanted to know (which for you as a consumer, I am sure you would have had concerns as well). I wanted to keep my April box but you canceled my account, don't bite the hand that feeds.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're in the letter too since you posted here. Everyone who posted in this thread is part of the cease and desist but I guess she only sent it to the people she could get the email addresses of. I know helloleilani and an adrien it was sent to. There is a lot of things about Zadi too but doesn't look like it was sent to her.


 For real?! I don't have an email from her, yet, but this is ridiculous. I think I posted a few times at the start of this thread about subbing and then about canceling because I'm scared of knock off items (legit concern due to photos and no explanation of those photos at the time), and then posted recently to say this entire thing is crazy. Whoa! I absolutely planned to resub if, and when, the April pods came out they were authentic products, but if she really did all of that, forget it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For real?! I don't have an email from her, yet, but this is ridiculous. I think I posted a few times at the start of this thread about subbing and then about canceling because I'm scared of knock off items (legit concern due to photos and no explanation of those photos at the time), and then posted recently to say this entire thing is crazy. Whoa! I absolutely planned to resub if, and when, the April pods came out they were authentic products, but if she really did all of that, forget it.



be careful!!!!!! DEFORMATION.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

Jenna and I were just talking about how we planned to sign up too but she just lost that ):



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For real?! I don't have an email from her, yet, but this is ridiculous. I think I posted a few times at the start of this thread about subbing and then about canceling because I'm scared of knock off items (legit concern due to photos and no explanation of those photos at the time), and then posted recently to say this entire thing is crazy. Whoa! I absolutely planned to resub if, and when, the April pods came out they were authentic products, but if she really did all of that, forget it.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 28, 2012)

I just checked my email and I received the letter about cease and desist too. I can't think of anything I've said to attack her or her company. $30 is quite a bit of money to spend for a monthly subscription service especially when there are several others available that cost about half that price. It's wise to research a company and like many have discussed earlier this company has several red flags!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 28, 2012)

Just sucks. I said nothing out of the ordinary on here and as a very active beauty box subscriber (I think I'm up to 8 of them, lol), I was definitely interested in hers. I just decided to cancel *for now* until I observed how her company worked for longer. Which, truth be told, I should have done in the first place. This is all soooo weird. Last time I checked those were my rights as a consumer and I wasn't breaking any laws?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

It is. I think she just feels threatened.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just sucks. I said nothing out of the ordinary on here and as a very active beauty box subscriber (I think I'm up to 8 of them, lol), I was definitely interested in hers. I just decided to cancel *for now* until I observed how her company worked for longer. Which, truth be told, I should have done in the first place. This is all soooo weird. Last time I checked those were my rights as a consumer and I wasn't breaking any laws?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just sucks. I said nothing out of the ordinary on here and as a very active beauty box subscriber (I think I'm up to 8 of them, lol), I was definitely interested in hers. I just decided to cancel *for now* until I observed how her company worked for longer. Which, truth be told, I should have done in the first place. This is all soooo weird. Last time I checked those were my rights as a consumer and I wasn't breaking any laws?



You are fine, definitely don't worry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

If she's trying to encourage us with stupidity, too, she's doing a really good job of it. I don't care what kind of a superiority complex she has; nobody gets to say that consumers cannot thoroughly research a business, especially one which has marketed itself with clearly counterfeit products, refused to clearly explain why they used said imagery, lied about their sponsors/contributing companies, attacked nice people who were operating well within their own rights, and sends out unprofessional pseudo-legal documents.

She ought to know that if she wants to have any kind of a salvaged business image after she *herself* sullied it, then she needs to turn her customer service around, be forthcoming with information regarding her products, and stop attacking members of the cosmetics-publicizing community who she really needs to have on her side. Blogs and sites like this are a key to the success of makeup and cosmetics, especially subscription services, and making an ass out of yourself on the internet, to people whom you know to be influential in the community, is a good way to lose all of your business. She needs to stop blaming us for her issues, since we aren't deforming (lolol) her little baby PoshPod.


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 28, 2012)

This whole thread is hilarious.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SetToStunning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This whole thread is hilarious.


I know! GoGoGirlfriend was never so _interactive_.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

Well she can send out the cease and desist all she wants however we have the right to talk about her company under the 1st Amendment due to Freedom of Speech. On top of that we also have consumer protection laws on our side. Have we caused her to lose business? I don't see how since talk about her company have been limited to THIS group with the exception of one post on Sephora (which she can't even spell correctly... and good luck for her to send THEM a cease and desist since they have high paying and powerful attorneys on their side) and one I made on my Facebook stating that I wouldn't do business with a company that claims you're paying for membership and not products. This is what I wrote on my wall back on Sunday.

A member at Makeuptalk.com brought up another new beauty box company called Posh Pod. She had some questions for them and at one point in the email was told "your payment is for the membership not the products". GoGo Girlfriend anyone? I would suggest avoiding this company or ANY company that states you're paying for membership and not products.

I have that right to state that since GGG claimed the same thing and look what happened with them! How many of you were charged month and after month for the "membership" yet didn't get a sample box despite right on the front page it states "*Free Samples Box Shipped Every Month"*. At $30 a month that's VERY expensive to shell out for products that either are discontinued or old (such as with Makeup Monthly... though to be fair I don't know if she's still doing that since I haven't seen any one with new videos on those boxes) or possibly fake.

She was the one claiming she's working with Victoria Secret and Chanel, not us.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

No laws are being broken and a true cease and desist order comes from a judge. And a lawyer would never advise a client to send this sort of email.

Oh, yeah. And Tree of Wishes d/b/a TOW is not a registered charity with the ND SoS. Per the Secretary of State website North Dakota's Nonprofit Corporation Act (NDCC, Chapter 10-33) requires all entities operating as a charity to register with the Secretary of State.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 28, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



be careful!!!!!! DEFORMATION. 
LOL!!!

What an idiot. HEY SILVER! You're an idiot. And guess what? I have the right to call you an idiot.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually, Zadi, the First Amendment only protects individuals from *government* limitations on freedom of speech. I hate to be nitpicky and I am totally on your side but there are limits on person to person speech. That being said, she's still wrong and we aren't doing anything wrong. Just a bunch of consumers hashing out some inconsistencies in product we are all considering purchasing and sharing experiences and research. We are in a public forum and Silver/Gina/Austin/et. al. has every opportunity to drop in and defend herself.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well she can send out the cease and desist all she wants however we have the right to talk about her company under the 1st Amendment due to Freedom of Speech. On top of that we also have consumer protection laws on our side. Have we caused her to lose business? I don't see how since talk about her company have been limited to THIS group with the exception of one post on Sephora (which she can't even spell correctly... and good luck for her to send THEM a cease and desist since they have high paying and powerful attorneys on their side) and one I made on my Facebook stating that I wouldn't do business with a company that claims you're paying for membership and not products. This is what I wrote on my wall back on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, to be fair, freedom of speech only protects us from government censorship, if she wanted MuT to ban us or forbid talking about her company, they could. But she herself really has no power over what can be said here on MuT, so lol. 

I may have loved my con law class a little too much.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...



lady you had better watch yourself! You may be permabanned from ever talking about subscription services ever again.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, Zadi, the First Amendment only protects individuals from *government* limitations on freedom of speech. I hate to be nitpicky and I am totally on your side but there are limits on person to person speech. That being said, she's still wrong and we aren't doing anything wrong. Just a bunch of consumers hashing out some inconsistencies in product we are all considering purchasing and sharing experiences and research. We are in a public forum and Silver/Gina/Austin/et. al. has every opportunity to drop in and defend herself.



Well now I feel silly for saying this 30 seconds after you lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

I wonder if Tila Tequila is running this subscription. A while back, I followed a blog that would post about her inconsistencies and lies and she'd send them "cease and desist letters" all the time. She also started a chairity (typo not intentional at first, but due to the sheer fact that she fell off a chair during one of her ~sexy~ cam shows, it stays) that wasn't registered. That was a long time ago, and I'm no longer interested in that train wreck so I have no idea what came of that whole ordeal.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

Besides, this is literally just reviewing the company; customer service objections by consumers are valid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if Tila Tequila is running this subscription. A while back, I followed a blog that would post about her inconsistencies and lies and she'd send them "cease and desist letters" all the time. She also started a chairity (typo not intentional at first, but due to the sheer fact that she fell off a chair during one of her ~sexy~ cam shows, it stays) that wasn't registered. That was a long time ago, and I'm no longer interested in that train wreck so I have no idea what came of that whole ordeal.



lol oh man I used to watch a shot at love with my college roommate. ALL THE GOOD TIMES!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No laws are being broken and a true cease and desist order comes from a judge. And a lawyer would never advise a client to send this sort of email.
> 
> Oh, yeah. And Tree of Wishes d/b/a TOW is not a registered charity with the ND SoS. Per the Secretary of State website North Dakota's Nonprofit Corporation Act (NDCC, Chapter 10-33) requires all entities operating as a charity to register with the Secretary of State.


If I remember correctly... a charity also has to be registered with the IRS for tax purposes. I remember this only because of Dina Manzo's (of Real housewives of New Jersey fame) charity and people were questioning the legitimacy of her charity.

http://www.irs.gov/charities/article/0,,id=96136,00.html

Like I said the whole thing is odd between the claims the own had cancer which is why Posh Pods came to existence to this Tree of Wishes charity to the "designers don't want pictures of their products online" (paraphrasing here). Odd. Odd. Odd.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 28, 2012)

All I keep thinking of is look at all of the things said about MyGlam over the last three-ish months, all over the internet *and* on their very own fb wall. We didn't see such a wacky response out of them. In fact, they opened themselves up to the beauty community, literally, to figure out how to make things better.

Owning a beauty subscription business you need a thick skin and to be ready for all kinds of public scrutiny from the online beauty community. Posh Pod is doing this all wrong. What a mess.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly... a charity also has to be registered with the IRS for tax purposes. I remember this only because of Dina Manzo's (of Real housewives of New Jersey fame) charity and people were questioning the legitimacy of her charity.
> ...


There are VERY strict rules to be considered a charity, which I believe is why most "charitable organizations" are considered non-profits rather than charities.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL. I just noticed the Posh Pod limousine's logo didn't even make it behind the ropes...

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p480x480/423044_251582944928891_235072376579948_541518_1212606390_n.jpg


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. I just noticed the Posh Pod limousine's logo didn't even make it behind the ropes...
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p480x480/423044_251582944928891_235072376579948_541518_1212606390_n.jpg



Yeah they DESPERATELY need a graphic designer if they want to be taken seriously.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep. A true charity/nonprofit/foundation has to be registered with the IRS under one of several subsections of section 501 of the IRS code and follow strict procedures in order offer tax breaks to donors, recuse themselves from federal taxes, and make charitable gifts.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. I just noticed the Posh Pod limousine's logo didn't even make it behind the ropes...
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p480x480/423044_251582944928891_235072376579948_541518_1212606390_n.jpg



And it looks like they used every font effect available in photoshop lol. Emboss, outer glow, gradient....


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

I've informed Tony of the situation. As the community manager of MUT I'm not going to close this thread down unless told by him to do so. As far as I can see no one here has defamed her - all of the questions are legitimate questions. She's the one deleting posts on Facebook, deleting images from FB and her website as well as deleting Youtube videos. We're not the ones doing that. If things are kosher then she has nothing to fear from us.

As someone else mentioned, people had questions of the legitimacy of MyGlam and they opened up their company for beauty bloggers (including myself) to visit their offices AND warehouse. I have a standing invite to visit Beautylish and I'm trying to get one for Beauty Army. I'd also love to visit Birchbox but that's on the east coast.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, Zadi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've informed Tony of the situation. As the community manager of MUT I'm not going to close this thread down unless told by him to do so. As far as I can see no one here has defamed her - all of the questions are legitimate questions. She's the one deleting posts on Facebook, deleting images from FB and her website as well as deleting Youtube videos. We're not the ones doing that. If things are kosher then she has nothing to fear from us.
> 
> As someone else mentioned, people had questions of the legitimacy of MyGlam and they opened up their company for beauty bloggers (including myself) to visit their offices AND warehouse. I have a standing invite to visit Beautylish and I'm trying to get one for Beauty Army. I'd also love to visit Birchbox but that's on the east coast.


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 28, 2012)

This is hilarious and so true. Way to get to the bottom of everything, ladies! Not to mention, it was quite entertaining to read.
 



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And never trust anyone who doesn't understand how to use apostrophes!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

That's exactly right, Zadi!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've informed Tony of the situation. As the community manager of MUT I'm not going to close this thread down unless told by him to do so. As far as I can see no one here has defamed her - all of the questions are legitimate questions. She's the one deleting posts on Facebook, deleting images from FB and her website as well as deleting Youtube videos. We're not the ones doing that. If things are kosher then she has nothing to fear from us.
> 
> As someone else mentioned, people had questions of the legitimacy of MyGlam and they opened up their company for beauty bloggers (including myself) to visit their offices AND warehouse. I have a standing invite to visit Beautylish and I'm trying to get one for Beauty Army. I'd also love to visit Birchbox but that's on the east coast.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

True shite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I honestly am not sure that's not Microsoft Paint, though...



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like they used every font effect available in photoshop lol. Emboss, outer glow, gradient....


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True shite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I honestly am not sure that's not Microsoft Paint, though...


lol well there is the free version of photoshop they could use...the gimp or whatever, or is that a free version of paint shop pro? lol paintshop pro...reminds me of middle school 

Just some suggestions for Silver if she is reading!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

I think it is paintshop pro's little clone... lol.

You know the suckiest part of all this? I signed up and canceled, sure, but I fully intended to resubscribe after the first box, if it was even half-decent... like seriously, one little Chanel lipstick, a few nice perfumes, one MAC or Sephora product, and I would have been fine.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm curious to see what she sends out to people in April. If it weren't for the fact it's $30 I'd sign up just to see what it was that she's sending out.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

That was my thinking too, and until the photos that were, ahem, "sent to her by the companies to [somehow] avoid fraud" were released, I was going to drop the $30 and take one for the MUT team to show you what we were getting, lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol well there is the free version of photoshop they could use...the gimp or whatever, or is that a free version of paint shop pro? lol paintshop pro...reminds me of middle school
> ...


----------



## lolaB (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, this turned into quite an interesting debacle. This was going to be the first subscription service I would've considered signing up for, so I'm extremely happy I read this thread first. This whole subscription thing in general just doesn't seem to be worth the effort or hassle for what you get. I'm clearly better off just going to the store and buying things I actually want.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 28, 2012)

I love this site and you guys for saving people from possible scams. Also, from what I remember from con law...you're not doing anything wrong. 

Silver,

The site and customer service is horrible! Please spell-check.

K Thanx


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aw I hope something else interesting happens, this was such a good read!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aw I hope something else interesting happens, this was such a good read!



Is it bad that I feel the same way? I really want her to make an account and tell us one more time how not posting pictures of actual chanel products helps to stop counterfeiting!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 28, 2012)

This is a very interesting read all of you make excellent points about the legitimacy of this business and I think its fantastic that your all doing your research before buying from them. I'm interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## Wida (Mar 28, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, is anybody going to try and get April's box still?  I'm dying to know what they send after all of this.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 28, 2012)

I found these videos threw their website when you click on Posh Pod in print it takes you to this page with one video if you click on the video it then takes you to MetaCafe are these the videos they took down from Youtube?

http://www.metacafe.com/channels/PoshPod/


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found these videos threw their website when you click on Posh Pod in print it takes you to this page with one video if you click on the video it then takes you to MetaCafe are these the videos they took down from Youtube?
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/channels/PoshPod/


yup that is them! they'll be gone soon!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

I know I decided not to join and the other member here who DID sign up was refunded her money by "Silver" (or another staff member). As I've stated before and I'll continue to state, this company is odd. I've questioned MyGlam in the past and instead of being told to shut up I was invited to visit MyGlam's offices and warehouse. The best thing "Silver" can do is to be open and NOT delete posts, images or sections of her website. Be open and honest instead of being... well weird (my opinion).


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I decided not to join and the other member here who DID sign up was refunded her money by "Silver" (or another staff member). As I've stated before and I'll continue to state, this company is odd. I've questioned MyGlam in the past and instead of being told to shut up I was invited to visit MyGlam's offices and warehouse. The best thing "Silver" can do is to be open and NOT delete posts, images or sections of her website. Be open and honest instead of being... well weird (my opinion).



Agreed. When things start disappearing, it just looks like you have something to hide. If we are wrong, prove it!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

I did get the cease and desist email however I'm not going to stop talking about them. That's what sharing is about. I can express my concerns about this company because they are legitimate concerns. When I had concerns about MyGlam what happened then? MyGlam opened up their offices and warehouses to not only myself but other beauty bloggers. The only one ruining her reputation is herself by deleting Facebook entries, images and youtube videos. She wants to claim that I was harassing her via email however I've never contacted her via email. She wants to claim that I've cost her money by causing people to cancel their accounts - I've never done that either and the only person whom I know of that DID get a refund didn't request the refund. She's even gone so far as to contact Blogger (Blogspot) yet I have NOT written a thing about her company on my blog. I've mentioned her two or three times on my Facebook wall and that's it.

She even stated in the C&amp;D that "_...*including that of personal information regarding illness of the founder* &amp; statements sighting criminal intent by the company and their employees._" That information was posted publicly by one of their staff members (or by Gina herself) on their Facebook wall! I didn't go out and seek that information.

If I were in Gina's shoes I wouldn't be upsetting potential customers - especially bloggers since bloggers and vloggers can quickly spread information on their experience (see the complaints made by vloggers about GoGo Girlfriend or MyGlam on Youtube) - and instead would work with us to show us that the products being sent are legitimate and not counterfeits. Look at what MyGlam did, when people were complaining they had a Beauty Blogger day and invited several of us to their offices to check out their offices and warehouse. They opened their door to us. Beauty Army and Birchbox also have had beauty bloggers visit them. I believe The Look Bag also had bloggers invited to see their products as well. In all those instances these companies worked with beauty bloggers because they know that beauty bloggers have the power to promote a company.

Let's look at GoGo Girlfriend here... how many of you were members who had major problems with them? How many of you filed complaints with the BBB and your state attorney general's office? How many of you quit the service due to bad experiences and didn't get any products despite their site claiming you'll get a monthly box? This is the SAME company that stated the same thing as Posh Pod - "you're paying for membership not products". As I've stated companies that make that claim raise red flags for me. Is Posh Pod a scam? I don't know but everything Gina/Silver has done makes me question exactly what are they doing? Now this cease and desist for having those questions? She even, as pointed out by others, attempted to send one to Sephora but had the email to Sephora listed as Saphora. How are we responsible for what a staff member of Sephora stated on the Sephora website? Sephora is a multi-million dollar company!
 

Like I've stated before, it's odd... the way about she's doing things is odd. You would think she would work with us instead of against us when it comes to answering concerns about her company.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

Videos (or should I say "video's"?) are still up on metacafe if anyone is interested!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.metacafe.com/channels/PoshPod/

The videos are hidden as far as I can tell. Like I've stated before... it's just odd.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/channels/PoshPod/
> 
> The videos are hidden as far as I can tell. Like I've stated before... it's just odd.



Click on the submitted tab and they come up


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/channels/PoshPod/
> 
> The videos are hidden as far as I can tell. Like I've stated before... it's just odd.



click on the "submitted" tab. they are there.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> click on the "submitted" tab. they are there.



Great minds think alike and within seconds of each other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

They are not on the channel tab but on the second tab. Took me a few minutes to find it, too.

And by the way, I haven't read the entire "cease and desist order" other than the snippets posted by you and Vanessa, BUT just the fact that the writer spelled "citing" as "sighting" tells me a lot about the legitimacy of the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (plus, a real lawyer wouldn't say "citing"- that implies actual criminal acts; a real lawyer would use the word "alleged". Wording is very important to legal professionals).



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/channels/PoshPod/
> 
> The videos are hidden as far as I can tell. Like I've stated before... it's just odd.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 28, 2012)

LOLOLOL. Murf was here. This thread is entertaining. Interested to see what happens.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 28, 2012)

Totally. I'm enjoying watching this weird drama unfold. 
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOLOLOL.
> Murf was here.
> This thread is entertaining. Interested to see what happens.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

BTW - she took this screenshot and sent it us via email. She completely misinterpreted what she saw.





She's saying it's libel before the word "hijacking" was used. This is what was actually written.

Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We've been sort of hijacking the subscriptions thread, so I figured we may as well jump in here.

I received a VIP invitation today, so I went ahead and took the plunge, seeing as it was through PayPal so I should have some recourse if I need to cancel or the products are not as advertised. Right now, I'm having trouble looking past the cons of this company, but if you tell me "Chanel" I get a little warm and smooshy inside, so I decided to give this company a month (especially since the first month is nearly always the best...)

Here are the cons of what I am seeing so far:

1. Brands - Should we really expect that Chanel and Burberry are going to be sending out deluxe-sized samples to a company registered to an email address along the lines of "foxymomma"?

2. Quality of products - If the products are allegedly Chanel and Burberry, are they discontinued products? Are they genuine? I hate to say it, but I suspect there could be knockoffs...

3. Price - We're paying $29.99 for the products. If it isn't all it's cracked up to be, you could just go ahead and buy a Chanel polish or eyeshadow for that price off their website and know you're getting something good.

4. Website - The website is horrible; I can't lie. I'm not saying that something like Beauty Box 5 is "couture" (lol), but at least they have a polished and professional look, even with a website template.

She also took a screenshot of Sephora where a moderator from Sephora thought the company was fraudulent. Again that's not on MUT but Sephora.





BTW - slander is spoken not written. The correct word - if this was accurate - would be libel.

She also took a screen shot of my FB post where I told MY readers to avoid this company or any other company that states you're paying for membership and not products. I did state that and will continue to state that I would avoid any company that makes that statement!

Remember those links to Twitter that I posted... First that particular Twitter account is linked on their website. And in the email she claims it's personal information. No it's not. Once it's on Twitter it's NOT personal information!





If you would like to see her one the "exibit" files she sent here it is.

http://sharesend.com/qw116


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

lol, it definitely is very entertaining. I don't know if I'm supposed to be scared that she named me in this alleged cease and decist order, but she didn't notify me so unless she posts it somewhere public I don't know how much effect it has...even if it was legit...which we all know its not.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

lol at the word "hijacking" being underlined, since it was in regards to hijacking a thread here. Learn to read, Silver! 

How could she even have interpreted that into something about HER company?

And yup a public twitter is PUBLIC. Especially under the company's name. wtf is she thinking?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

Like I said... it strikes me as odd. She could EASILY sign up for an account to refute things and explain her company. I don't blame her for wanting to defend her company HOWEVER there is a right way to do it and a wrong way and she's going about it the WRONG way. I could, as could anyone who got the email, contact the North Dakota State Attorney General and file a complaint against her for sharing private information - i.e. our email addresses - she should have used a BCC instead of CC.

BTW - in "Exibit C" she posted someone's mailing address. She "crossed it out" with ballpoint but the address is still legible. That person can EASILY sue Gina/Silver for sending out that personal information.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yaaaaaaaay I made the list! P.S. Silver, it's spelled "Writing" not "Writting". Just saying.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like I said... it strikes me as odd. She could EASILY sign up for an account to refute things and explain her company. I don't blame her for wanting to defend her company HOWEVER there is a right way to do it and a wrong way and she's going about it the WRONG way. I could, as could anyone who got the email, contact the North Dakota State Attorney General and file a complaint against her for sharing private information - i.e. our email addresses - she should have used a BCC instead of CC.
> 
> BTW - in "Exibit C" she posted someone's mailing address. She "crossed it out" with ballpoint but the address is still legible. That person can EASILY sue Gina/Silver for sending out that personal information.



ohh someone should do it! I'm glad she doesn't have my email, or a way to contact me, though it woudln't bother me if she would do it through this site where the alleged horrible acts of deformation have occurred.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

What does she mean by the statement, "We don't work with brands only review them &amp; forward customers to their website(s)!"

The "rollout" info posted on the site and on Facebook and in Silver/Gina/Austin/TOW's communications with Vanessa implies and/or explicitly states a relationship with the brands, including but not limited to a co-plaintiff relationship with Chanel in an "international class action lawsuit".


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does she mean by the statement, "We don't work with brands only review them &amp; forward customers to their website(s)!"
> 
> The "rollout" info posted on the site and on Facebook and in Silver/Gina/Austin/TOW's communications with Vanessa implies and/or explicitly states a relationship with the brands, including but not limited to a co-plaintiff relationship with Chanel in an "international class action lawsuit".



It means this is what we say so we can get of these companies saying we are possibly fraudulent. Or at least convince possible subscribers that these companies don't know we distribute their stuff because we pay for the samples.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 28, 2012)

Also, what does me calling their website ugly have to do with anything that she wrote? lol idgi.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, what does me calling their website ugly have to do with anything that she wrote? lol idgi.



You stating that their website is ugly is obviously a good example of deformation, duh.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You stating that their website is ugly is obviously a good example of deformation, duh.


Their website IS a deformation lolol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Their website IS a deformation lolol.



lolol, I think it was more that you said those companies wouldn't want to work with a place that had that kind of website. So rather than calling the website ugly, its that you said they shared some kind of relationship that made her mad.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

LMAO!

Well the person whose address was in "exibit C" also pointed out that while her address is scratched out with a ballpoint pen (but still legible) the other person in question has her address completely visible.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 28, 2012)

Heh, seeing "deformation" on here makes me giggle. 
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their website IS a deformation lolol.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

This is not defamation, libel, nor slander:

As a consumer, I am always interested in new companies. Posh Pod sounded interesting, and I did consider joining. However, due to their complete and utter lack of professionalism, I was hesitant. I had not even considered that their products might potentially be close-outs or counterfeit. Yet the poor representation of the company on their website caused me to choose not to join. Since that time, I have come to the conclusion that they are completely misrepresenting themselves and are attacking the people who could have been their customer base. As a result, I *am* choosing to tell those people who look to me for guidance in beauty matters that I recommend they stay FAR away from this company and will be sharing with those people the reason WHY. Do I WONDER if their stuff is counterfeit? Yes. Do I wonder if this will wind up poorly for those people who subscribe? Yes. I do not, however, have an opinion as to whether it is an intentional scam or just someone very misguided. It does seem strange that the owner is so quick to state "I don't have a business relationship with these companies", unless she is actually offloading stock, since if I were to hazard a guess, I'd almost think this is someone who has been vendoring at a flea market and realized that they could turn a higher profit by running as subscription-based as a way to shed excess inventory/old stock. Under this scenario, one could reasonably expect counterfeits and closeouts, perhaps mixed with items that are purchased very cheaply from wholesalers.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

"exibit C" ....LMAO, Is Judge Joe Brown going to be presiding? This is like Keystone Cops meets Court TV. Best thread ever.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Well the person whose address was in "exibit C" also pointed out that while her address is scratched out with a ballpoint pen (but still legible) the other person in question has her address completely visible.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

Pfft. Only Judy can judge me.



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "exibit C" ....LMAO, Is Judge Joe Brown going to be presiding? This is like Keystone Cops meets Court TV. Best thread ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

BTW, how is it a "personal employee lookup" to cite a public Twitter feed that is in the name of the company?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 28, 2012)

I just love this thread so much LOL! Using the word "sighting" for "citing", oh boy!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She even stated in the C&amp;D that "_...*including that of personal information regarding illness of the founder* &amp; statements sighting criminal intent by the company and their employees._" That information was posted publicly by one of their staff members (or by Gina herself) on their Facebook wall! I didn't go out and seek that information.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

Like I've told someone else today, her email is merely a scare tactic. Unfortunately for her, she may have violated FCC rules on privacy and consumer rights by sending out those ladies person's addresses in that C&amp;D email.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like I've told someone else today, her email is merely a scare tactic. Unfortunately for her, she may have violated FCC rules on privacy and consumer rights by sending out those ladies person's addresses in that C&amp;D email.



Of course it's a scare tactic; had it not been strewn with error, there may even have been those who fell for it and freaked out. But sending out other people's info (BTW, I DO hope she BCC'ed the distribution on it, not CC'ed, as that would ALSO be a naughty) is just effed up.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's a scare tactic; had it not been strewn with error, there may even have been those who fell for it and freaked out. But sending out other people's info (BTW, I DO hope she BCC'ed the distribution on it, not CC'ed, as that would ALSO be a naughty) is just effed up.



They already mentioned she just cc'ed no blind anything. lmao I LOVE YOU SILVER YOU MADE MY DAY.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 28, 2012)

This is a Huge hot mess! I'm upset that my personal info was posted and attached with at least one of the forms! I'd never want to do business with a company that is clearly very unprofessional.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

I missed that part. Perhaps I was too blinded by the glaring spelling errors and the complete ignorance and idiocy this woman displays.

At this point, I'm realllly leaning toward my flea market theory, gotta admit.


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 28, 2012)

This thread is AWESOME! I totally told my mom about it when she came by to visit. It's completely made my day. This is like a train wreck, I just can't look away.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I missed that part. Perhaps I was too blinded by the glaring spelling errors and the complete ignorance and idiocy this woman displays.
> 
> At this point, I'm realllly leaning toward my flea market theory, gotta admit.



be careful with your theories!! THAT IS DEFORMATION.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

She went onto someone elses page that I posted on asking about the posh pod and screencapped it. How is that not seeking out personal information? I also noticed the "scratched out" part of the address and will just assure anyone's who it was, I will not use your address unless you want pretties sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The whole thing has gone too far, she's way too defensive and as someone said before, if she didn't have anything to hide, why go into all this trouble. It is a scare tactic but I'm not scared silver. I didn't do anything wrong and I WANTED the April box, as I have said, YOU refunded my money.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yup that is them! they'll be gone soon!



they took it down... sooooo, what is up with them? ahh! this is exciting!

-- oops. i didnt read the previous posts, they are still there but i guess they'll be gone within the week.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> be careful with your theories!! THAT IS DEFORMATION.



Oh, honey, if you saw a pic of me, you'd KNOW I'm already DEFORMED  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, honey, if you saw a pic of me, you'd KNOW I'm already DEFORMED  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



lol I've seen your pics and I disagree!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

BTW - The Sephora mod edited her own post. It now states:



> Hi lowrah,
> 
> Sephora is not currently affiliated with any monthly beauty sampling services. As far as authenticity goes, we wouldn't be able to speak to that. I would try reaching out to the company directly and doing a little research online to see what other people are saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am so proud! I made it into the "exibits"! But I noticed she did not address any of my questions about PoshPod's plaintiff status in a so-called "international class action" with Chanel.


----------



## snllama (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow. Wow! I cannot believe this thread! I had no idea all this drama occurred! Even if this company turned around Id never ever ever give my money to anyone who treats their customers in this fashion. You said it all Zadi.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not even the offering of discounts/free stuff (though those are of course muchly appreciated), but just the realization that we ARE the target audience for a legitimate beauty subscription and treating us like crap isn't going to inspire us to spend money on her product. Let's face it--folks here are MORE likely than the average to be WILLING to try something new; that's sort of what we're all about!



Yup, I think of the number of companies a lot of the other girls here and I've given a chance despite what look like shortcomings (heck, I've given sindulge 3 chances!), but this is absolutely the way to get me to never give your company a chance. And honestly, there isn't much they can do to redeem themselves after this. No deformation intended, but threatening (even if the threat is empty) your customers and potential customers makes me wonder what would happen if I were ever disatisfied with a product.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jeeze, go out to dinner and two pages of hilarity pop up. I can't even imagine what could come next!! Good show, old chap! *cue the top hat, monocle and wine glass. Anyone care to pitch in for some popcorn?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to rename this thread not due to the threats but so that if someone DOES get a Posh Pod in April we can discuss it in a thread fairly. This thread will be renamed simply to "The Posh Pod discussion".


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 28, 2012)

Zadidoll: I think you gave great feedback on how they could turn it around. But honestly, its too late in my mind! They threatened customers and incorrectly used legal principles...lol, this is unforgivable in my mind.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL. I love that the fact I used the word "hijack" since we were turning the subscription list into a Posh discussion thread was somehow slander. Can she not actually read a full post? It's pretty obvious if you read it that we are in *absolutely no freaking way* associated with Posh Pod except as unhappy consumers.

I'm also pretty unhappy with the fact that she had the audacity to actually send out personal information of other suscribers -- and had the gall to screenshot a post of mine and misrepresent it. I may actually have to do a write-up on this so that my followers are aware of the situation -- I know a few of them were really interested in Posh Pod. :


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 29, 2012)

Did anyone notice that one of the brands in the promo video is "Bobbie Brown"? hahahaha


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SetToStunning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone notice that one of the brands in the promo video is "Bobbie Brown"? hahahaha


 I kinda wondered when THAT tramp got her own makeup line. It's not as if she's known for anything other than being married to Jani Lane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 29, 2012)

i'm still a member! i am just soooo curious. i am also a law school graduate and found this thread to be the most entertaining one i have ever read on MUT!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda wondered when THAT tramp got her own makeup line. It's not as if she's known for anything other than being married to Jani Lane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I heart you even more right now. My main genre of music is still 80's metal, glam, and rock (I'm the youngest of four and my siblings were all teens in the 80's) so this comment made me laugh, uncontrollably.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I heart you even more right now. My main genre of music is still 80's metal, glam, and rock (I'm the youngest of four and my siblings were all teens in the 80's) so this comment made me laugh, uncontrollably.



Awwww, girl....I'm just glad someone GOT the reference! (Mind you, what would her line consist of? Black eyeliner, red lipstick, and ...errr....facial cream?)


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL. I've heard some good things about the quality of those cosmetics, though, tbqh...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. I've heard some good things about the quality of those cosmetics, though, tbqh...


 "Bobbi Brown"? or are we discussing the "good for the skin" aspects of the "Bobbie Brown"? Because I've heard the same thing....usually from guys.....


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha, Bobb*i* Brown. I hadn't caught the Poshtypo.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, Bobb*i* Brown. I hadn't caught the Poshtypo.



And I'm probably tiptoeing across the banhammer line if I keep making vulgar jokes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. I've heard some good things about the quality of those cosmetics, though, tbqh...



The actual Bobbi Brown line of products = fabulous! One of my top 5 brands, hands down. Her gel liner is probably my favorite eyeliner of all time. We were joking because there were spelling issues on the Posh Pod promo video (not sure that surprises anyone at this point) and it was spelled "Bobbie Brown" instead of Bobbi Brown. Bobbie Brown was a model in the 80's who starred in a Warrant music video and was married to the late lead singer (RIP Jani) of the band.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, girl....I'm just glad someone GOT the reference! (Mind you, what would her line consist of? Black eyeliner, red lipstick, and ...errr....facial cream?)


hahaha! I just posted "Cherry Pie" on my fb yesterday! This is funnnnnny.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha. Ban-land is probably like hell -- all the cool kids are there.





(Yay for no filters @ 2:30am).


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

Annnnnnnd I posted my reply too slow. hehe.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

I actually TRY to behave here. On the music board I post on, it's a lot more...crass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And there is still a part of me that would have loved to have been an Eighties video vixen....just not Bobbie, because she has zero personality and even less intelligence.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually TRY to behave here. On the music board I post on, it's a lot more...crass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And there is still a part of me that would have loved to have been an Eighties video vixen....just not Bobbie, because she has zero personality and even less intelligence.



I just had this discussion on my fb YESTERDAY! You should definitely think about friending me on there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just had this discussion on my fb YESTERDAY! You should definitely think about friending me on there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried thinking about it, but then realized that you haven't got a link to your FB in your signature and I don't know your actual name. So then I had a cigarette and figured I'd nudge you about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried thinking about it, but then realized that you haven't got a link to your FB in your signature and I don't know your actual name. So then I had a cigarette and figured I'd nudge you about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL



 PMing you right meow! LOL.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

And I've already responded with actions, not words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Why, yes, that WAS a Def Leppard reference I just made)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I've already responded with actions, not words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (Why, yes, that WAS a Def Leppard reference I just made)



Armageddon it. 





(see what I did there? lol)

Anyway, look forward to many fun conversations over there in the land of fb.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys are hilarious!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 29, 2012)

I was half expecting to wake up to a second cease and desist this morning but alas, no hilarity today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was half expecting to wake up to a second cease and desist this morning but alas, no hilarity today



There is still time, lol! 

But also she knows we called her bluff, and is maybe coming to her senses realizing alienating a large part of her customer base is a terrible idea.


----------



## erinkins (Mar 29, 2012)

So last night I was on their website and this came up from my antivirus.





And I also took a screenshot of that video of the glossybox..


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ugh, shady shady...


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

Using Glossy's images actually makes me even madder. Why would you steal another box's content and claim that's one of yours? Glossy works so hard, and I respect their business a lot.


----------



## erinkins (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree, it's total disrespect for them. But really, they could of at least used a box that doesn't have a product that says glossybox on it...
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Using Glossy's images actually makes me even madder. Why would you steal another box's content and claim that's one of yours? Glossy works so hard, and I respect their business a lot.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, it's total disrespect for them. But really, they could of at least used a box that doesn't have a product that says glossybox on it...



lol for real. They are honestly just dumb for not realizing that SOMEONE was going to figure this out.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, yes, I did totally get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

The gallery - which she took the link down yesterday - is now completely gone. So those pictures of the products that look to be counterfeit are gone.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The gallery - which she took the link down yesterday - is now completely gone. So those pictures of the products that look to be counterfeit are gone.



"brands" also now says "link to brands"...so she definitely is at least fixing something and taking what we said into consideration. Not that it matters now, lol.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope the Posh Pod people are reading this....PLEASE hire a web-designer. Your site shouldn't remind people of an old-school myspace background.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 29, 2012)

So much deformation... so little time.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 29, 2012)

On the mobile version of her site, it says "Gallary".


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 29, 2012)

> I don't really see the correlation between high end beauty samples and pampering for Cancer patients. I know a couple of women who are cancer survivors and many of them were advised to use natural/ organic beauty products and stay away from things with harsh chemical additives. Very rarely does high end beauty go hand in hand with natural and organic.


 I'm going to second this...I work in a cancer research hospital. Almost every lady I know who is or has been a chemotherapy patient beelines for organic or mineral makeup, high end or not, rather than the luxe-but-synthetic products like Nars. It is gentler on the skin and provides better coverage for those whose skin tone gets uneven from treatments. I have sirens going off along with the red flags! I smell Gogo Girlfriend...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

Images are still there on the mobile site.

http://m.poshpod.com/

BTW - the boxes she shows in her "gallary"... those all look to be from other subscription services which leads me to wonder whose images are those in the first place. I do see the Glossybox image on her mobile site.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 29, 2012)

If you go to tineye.com and put in the image URL, it should post where they got it. I did it with your URL but it just showed this thread.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

Ohhh... I'm so bookmarking that site.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol wow! Technology has Really improved and changed. I appreciate everyone posting information. We have some great detectives here at makeuptalk!



 







> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you go to tineye.com and put in the image URL, it should post where they got it. I did it with your URL but it just showed this thread.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

BTW - those curious about the image gallery. Here's the direct link to it.

http://m.poshpod.com/?renderTargetType=Mobile&amp;showAds=false&amp;isMobileDevice=false&amp;showInIphone=false#!Gallary|gallery_page

You can see much larger images of what Gina/Silver/whoever from Posh Pod posted. She claims in the Cease and Desist that the images she has are "teaser photos". I'm sorry but since when is using images of other companies boxes teasers for your company? I wonder if Glossybox and the other box companies she's using have a case against her.



> [SIZE=11pt]All attacks and  information that is unfounded with lack of knowledge of The Posh Pod that is being blogged prior to our first product even coming out including that of personal information regarding illness of the founder &amp; statements sighting criminal intent by the company and their employees.  Please see attached documentation for the group of individuals in addition to blogging on their Facebook pages- other groups Facebook pages that pertain to the same industry to attempt to destroy The Posh Pod business.  The blog calledâ€™ THE POSH POD-APRILâ€™ is placed on Google with nothing but accusations directly above Posh Pods listing on Google search engines.  We have lost a tremendous amount of customers due to accusations of counterfeit samples that have not even hit the market yet.  Any and all questions as you can see from the documentation have been answered with correct and accurate statements. Similar business practices were also shown to assist in the understanding of not placing particular photos of one brand on our sites. The accompanying documentation shows the malice and intent of this group of individuals. No matter what logical reason was given the attacks continued and are still at this time moving from blog to blog.  There are well over 100 blogs of attacks, insults, misinformation and prejudice against The Posh Pod.  Even after showing honest business practice and cancelling and refunding those on this board that was done to take up time and harass the employees it still continues.  This entire group has used 4-5 women to harass employees for the last several days. This blog must be removed from Google search engine and all defamatory libel conversations stopped. We simply want to be given an opportunity to run our business.  Currently we have lost a great deal of income and potential members &amp;  it will take some time to recover from the damage that has been done to a reputation that does not even have a product to review as of yet. The Posh Pod does not work in affiliation with any other designer or company.  Our â€œpodsâ€ review beauty items &amp; provide a fun way for consumers to experience higher end brands that they may not otherwise have the opportunity to.  A copy of this letter will be copied to all involved AND sent via email &amp; certified letter with return receipt.       [/SIZE]


 I do know in one image there is a copyright to HMA 2010 which is clearly visible in a larger image on the mobile page.





Here's another of their "teaser" photos showing it's a Glossybox.



 



Like I stated before, I'm not out to destroy her company but I am out to seek the truth because she has presented other companies products/boxes as "teasers" to what she claims Posh Pod will be sending out. To me she's misrepresenting her company when she made the claim the products she'll send out are products found in Neimun Marcus, Macy's, Bloomingdales and other similar high end stores. There's on picture she has up of Mary Kay samples which obviously are not sold at those high end department stores. Is Orly - sold at drugstores and beauty supply stores - sold at high end stores? I know she said these are "teaser" images but to me a teaser is what (example) MyGlam does and posts a picture of part of something they are sending out. I'm just trying to wrap my brain around this one because I still can't help but feel that she's not being honest with people but that's my opinion.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Images are still there on the mobile site.
> 
> ...



That's a nice lookin box! I wouldnt mind getting that in the  mail!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

That's a Glossybox but which version (Glossybox is now found in 18 countries) I couldn't tell you. Glossybox USA is launching within a few weeks (they told me this spring).


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

It took me a few minutes to figure out how WIX works but here are the direct links to the images. If you click on the source code for http://m.poshpod.com/?renderTargetType=Mobile&amp;showAds=false&amp;isMobileDevice=false&amp;showInIphone=false#!Gallary|gallery_page you'll see the images all are PNG images. If you take those files and use http://static.wix.com/media/ ahead of it the image will pull up. I'm not trying to destroy her company but she is using images from other companies boxes to represent what her company is sending to subscribers. To me it's like, and forgive the food analogy here, but it's like McDonalds saying they're launching a new burger and using an image from Burger King to show what their new burger will be like.





http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_bc2f80752bfc2e09257e76b49b93719b.png'&gt;http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_bc2f80752bfc2e09257e76b49b93719b.png





http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_16386239857cdf98c13f2a40fccf8288.png





http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_bc2f80752bfc2e09257e76b49b93719b.png





http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_97b19c69d7a3811e4dcad0cbca2395b3.png





http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_751c4371f07087005ac2077cc75b7b75.png




http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_27cf509a1f4abee5afe014a95725c109.png




http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_b08f73c728279c830c9f3ba006dc54c1.png'&gt;http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_b08f73c728279c830c9f3ba006dc54c1.png





http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_8ba2d1298b2380ae2acdb975b0e8f9e8.png




http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_70f848d21b269697a3c4765ba94ab56d.png





http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_caaebfb4892ff6ce8e579cbd5e2ef7d5.png





http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_b08f73c728279c830c9f3ba006dc54c1.png


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is totally bizarre...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_bc2f80752bfc2e09257e76b49b93719b.png

I haven't found the blogger for that image yet but I DID find out that's the May 2011 Glossybox. Affordable Treats posted their review on the same box back then. Here's the link to that:

http://affordabletreats.blogspot.com/2011/06/glossybox.html

The following image is from Affordable Treats:


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 29, 2012)

lol, I'm in a copyright law class now...her arguments about the fake pictures make absolutely no sense!  so weird!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 29, 2012)

You can't stop free speech! Especially when all the things we are saying about your company are TRUE. You used other peoples images and pretended they were yours! If you lost business by our discussion of these truths...GOOD! We want to make sure people aren't scammed.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

What do you make of it Warpaint? Isn't this so strange? The more I look the more red flags are raised for me.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 29, 2012)

Zadidoll,

This makes no sense to me. I can't wait to tell my Copyright Professor about this, he's gonna to laugh so hard! Please don't stop looking into this company. I love this site because it calls out shady business practices. Why would I spend my money (30 bucks!) on a company that posts pictures OF OTHER BEAUTY BOXES and pretends that's a sneak peak? How deceptive!

Posh Pod needs to stop pretending that this is okay! 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you make of it Warpaint? Isn't this so strange? The more I look the more red flags are raised for me.


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 29, 2012)

I love all you MUT girls. You girls try so hard to get to the bottom of everything that looks sketchy (that includes other companies such as BB. MyGlam, and the infamous GGG). This has nothing to do with "destroying her company". It's what you guys always do to protect those of us that maybe don't have such a great eye for detail or who get blinded by pretty pictures of MAC and Chanel. I love that you guys work so hard to talk to the companies and try to get to the answers we all want to know. I for one appreciate all the information. While I personally would not have considered doing this sub because of the price somebody else might have and hopefully this thread will give them more information and a little insight into the type of company they are dealing with. I can say that now, even if I did have the money, I would NEVER deal with a company that misrepresents their service and treats potential customers the way Posh Pod has.

Keep up the good work, MUT!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

Wait... so she doesn't know the difference between a blog and a forum? Wtf?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

Cary, apparently not. From what I gathered in her email and in the PDFs she refers to MUT as a blog. While MUT DOES have blog articles and blog section her company has NEVER made it our blog (which incidentally I don't write for, I'm the forum Community Manager and my responsibilities are to the forums and members not the blog articles... that's a whole different team). I know in the email she sent out she also threatened us/me with Google and Blogspot - I have my own personal blog on Blogspot but have NEVER mentioned her company on it.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

lol. That is all. I wonder how she'd react if there actually was a blog post about the concerns. I've been half tempted to do a quick recap on mine, because I wouldn't want any of my peeps to go in blind without realizing the problems we've been discussing...


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm tempted to file a complaint against her for posting and emailing my personal information! That's a big no no for any business.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 29, 2012)

If anyone plans on  Posh Pod blog post, I would suggest merely sticking to the facts in case this person turns out to be litigious.

1) the website feature photos from other boxes in direct violation of copyright law that governs fair use

2) the company admits to having no relationship with the brands beyond linking to websites

3) the company owner threatens with litigation anyone who attempts to question her on the veracity of her claims


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 30, 2012)

A lot of the pictures that Zadidoll posted are easily identified as GlossyBox. On the interior of the boxes you can see that Glossybox lined their boxes with their logos. It's a little hard to tell but this is what their logo/symbol looks like:





It is obviously a crown within a wax seal. You can see it if you're looking for it in the pictures of the sample boxes PoshPod put up.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of the pictures that Zadidoll posted are easily identified as GlossyBox. On the interior of the boxes you can see that Glossybox lined their boxes with their logos. It's a little hard to tell but this is what their logo/symbol looks like:
> 
> ...



Plus if you google May 2011 Glossybox you'll come across blog entry after blog entry with boxes pretty much identical to the image in the Posh Pod gallery.

Image from Posh Pod Image from Affordable Treats (blog) 

​  ​ http://static.wix.com/media/2e65b0_bc2f80752bfc2e09257e76b49b93719b.png​ 

​  ​ http://affordabletreats.blogspot.com/2011/06/glossybox.html​


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 30, 2012)

where was this posted????
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm tempted to file a complaint against her for posting and emailing my personal information! That's a big no no for any business.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

She sent it out in the cease and desist. Her "exibits" were her "proof" of us attempting to "destroy" her company. "Exibit" A was an email to some beauty blogger (who name and email address were scratched out with ballpoint but the address and name were still legible) where she was brown nosing that blogger/vlogger. "Exibit" B was screen shots of this thread along with one on Sephora where she wrote about what we did wrong (yet NEVER addressed any of the concerns from people who posted here). "Exibit" C was "proof" she refunded two of our members their money (one of whom did NOT request a refund)... it was in that PDF where one of the two ladies had her home address scratched out (but it was still legible) while the other lady's home address was not blocked AT ALL. I can't recall if there were any other attachments. That cease and desist email she also sent to Sephora, Blogger, Facebook plus other people.

Subject: Cease and Desist Demand!





What's "funny" is the attachments are not legal documents at all. She's not an attorney, she copied and pasted some pseudo legal terms at the end of the word document.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 30, 2012)

Why is she being a kid? I mean, we are in this community because WE KNOW WHAT SUBSCRIPTION BOXES/ SAMPLE SUBSCRIPTIONS are.

Its BASIC and ELEMENTARY, not to steal photos from companies doing the same business. PoshPod doesnt get the point that we are not attacking her, but rather, we are helping them straighten things out.

C'mon, if its not a shady website with correctly spelled words and used their own photos, I WILL SACRIFICE $30.00 per month. But we all know what GGG did to some members and PoshPod cant blame us for that negative experience.

I am happy we are all helping out each other. I soooo love it!

I hope this thing will be straightened out without harming anyone.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone would be upset if their business is getting bad reviews, but that in no way makes it a legal matter.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

> Anyone would be upset if their business is getting bad reviews, but that in no way makes it a legal matter.


 Let me rephrase that: it is allowable under U.S. law for it to be a legal matter, but in my opinion it would be better to defend your company by good conduct, quality samples, and customer service.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone would be upset if their business is getting bad reviews, but that in no way makes it a legal matter.
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

omg lol 





Comment by Gina: "I'm so excited to get my first pod! Your video is awesome..."

Is that you silver/gina?!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh  and have you guys been to the posh blog yet? Apparently one of the videos was up there the whole time, I don't know if the one with the glossy boxes was ever there or not.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 30, 2012)

I saw that and wondered the same thing!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg lol
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

She is mad because we're saying that there are fake items in the box when the pictures of "what's to come" are of fake items. And then when questioned, we get some off the wall answer that doesn't make sense to anyone. How is that OUR fault? YOU are saying there are fake items in the box (essentially) and we're to blame!?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 30, 2012)

I will be shocked if there is an April "pod". Is anyone still subscribed?


----------



## beautyfool (Mar 30, 2012)

This is hilarious! I want to look at the exhibits soo bad but am at work - I'll wait until i get home to download the file.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyfool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is hilarious! I want to look at the exhibits soo bad but am at work - I'll wait until i get home to download the file.



No, no, exibits, not exhibits. Totally different thing.


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, exibits, not exhibits. Totally different thing.



I wonder if exibit is similar to Xzibit?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 31, 2012)

> I wonder if exibit is similar to Xzibit?


 Possibly. Because they want to "Pimp Your Pod"


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 31, 2012)

> Possibly. Because they want to "Pimp Your Pod"


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 1, 2012)

Out of dumb curiosity, is anyone still signed up? I'm dying to see if an April pod is ever launched, or if we get used as an excuse if she never does mail them out...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

I know of 2 people who are still subscribed.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

You know, the funny thing about it all was that I never requested a refund. I just wanted to cancel any further pods and see what April's pod was like. And then she (Gina/Silver/whoever) went and turned things very ugly. 




 Oh well, I guess.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that and wondered the same thing!








> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg lol
> 
> ...


THIS.IS.FUNNY!! LOL. Talking to herself?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2012)

No one else would think that video was awesome...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 2, 2012)

The m.poshpod.com url now redirects to the www.poshpod.com landing page. The images are still on the server though. Looks like Gina is covering her tail, which I don't blame her since she shouldn't be using images of other box companies to promote her company in the first place.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

I am glad she is making the changes to make herself and business more legit. It is sad it came down to this however. Hopefully people can see passed that. Maybe an apology is in line from Gina/Silver.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am glad she is making the changes to make herself and business more legit. It is sad it came down to this however. Hopefully people can see passed that. Maybe an apology is in line from Gina/Silver.



Yeah, it is, but I doubt she'll ever give it. Begging her to prove me wrong though, really.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

If she does give one, I would join again to try it out. I even want to join now but after feeling attacked, I will wait, if ever.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is, but I doubt she'll ever give it. Begging her to prove me wrong though, really.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2012)

But aren't you afraid you'll just get a box of crap?
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If she does give one, I would join again to try it out. I even want to join now but after feeling attacked, I will wait, if ever.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 3, 2012)

I do think she owes us an apology but we'd probably never see it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

> But aren't you afraid you'll just get a box of crap?
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 Couldn't be any worse than other boxes I have paid for and was complete crap. If it is, I cancel and move on


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 3, 2012)

i'm still a member - i am just so curious


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm still a member - i am just so curious



Thank you for taking one for the team and thanks to Vanessa for TRYING to!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking one for the team and thanks to Vanessa for TRYING to!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 4, 2012)

no problem - i will for sure post a picture of what i get, if i get anything!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking one for the team and thanks to Vanessa for TRYING to!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 4, 2012)

When are the first boxes supposedly being shipped?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

> When are the first boxes supposedly being shipped?


 The 10th


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 4, 2012)

This whole thread just made my night. Good work ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I never actually heard about this subscription service until I came across the thread. I'm curious how you all discovered it in the first place? (Other than their amazing, professional web site... obviously.) Hah

Side note: As someone with a degree in English and Journalism, their whole website and Facebook page just makes my head hurt. I want to go through everything with a red pen and edit it for her.

Can't wait to see what these boxes turn out to look like. Be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 5, 2012)

My "go to" sample box girl posted it on her facebook so I of course told everyone about it. My bad. lol
 



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This whole thread just made my night. Good work ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am so looking forward to seeing if the orders ship tomorrow. I finished up a project at work and decided to celebrate by nosing around on the website. The spelling is even worse than I remembered!


----------



## lloronita (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like that's still the plan.  This was from their facebook:

"Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter! Posh Pod's are being shipped this week between the 10th &amp; the 12th so as an update everyone getting an April pod should have it in hand by Saturday! Exciting news ;-) Look for sneak peaks of what is coming in the May pod soon!"


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooh!  Posh Pod's what??? Their contents? I'm really curious what this possessive noun is doing in the announcement!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

I want to see what people get in this box!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2012)

This is the image they're using to promote May's boxes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh!  Posh Pod's what??? Their contents? I'm really curious what this possessive noun is doing in the announcement!


Maybe the Pods are climbing mountain peaks so they can take a peek at next month's selection!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 11, 2012)

We will find out soon!!

Your Click-N-ShipÂ® shipping notification This ship notification is being sent to you by the U.S. Postal ServiceÂ® at the request of THE POSH POD. A package with a Click-N-ShipÂ® label created on usps.com is scheduled to be shipped on 04/11/2012. If the "Shipped To" address information is not correct, please contact the Shipper.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm excited to see what she sent you.


----------



## snllama (Apr 11, 2012)

I too am excited to see what actually is in it and the authenticity of the products.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 11, 2012)

Me too!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too am excited to see what actually is in it and the authenticity of the products.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

During that huge mess I cancelled my subscription, but didn't cancel the April box, and was genuinely interested in receiving it, but she refunded me without me asking for it. I'm interested to see what comes in the mail for you as well.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 11, 2012)

I can't wait to see what people got! 

I've read through this whole discussion. So funny &amp; entertaining!


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 13, 2012)

Has there been any shipping movement?


----------



## Souly (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine hasn't budged but it was supposedly shipped priority. I've kept quiet because I didn't want her to find out who I am &amp; cancel. Makeupgooroo, any movement on your tracking?

 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has there been any shipping movement?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't wait!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope!
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine hasn't budged but it was supposedly shipped priority. I've kept quiet because I didn't want her to find out who I am &amp; cancel. Makeupgooroo, any movement on your tracking?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hahahhaaha You'd think they would double check the grammar of their announcements
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh!  Posh Pod's what??? Their contents? I'm really curious what this possessive noun is doing in the announcement!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

Go read the website. Your head will explode.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahahhaaha You'd think they would double check the grammar of their announcements


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Go read the website. Your head will explode.


 Hahaha. And your retinas will burn.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2012)

So what's the status ladies?


----------



## Souly (Apr 16, 2012)

My tracking hasn't budged. According to their fb page, we should have them by Weds which tells me they are prob are shipping today.

Here are comments on their fb, regarding sample bags won by members

I recieved my pod today please cancel my subscription with your company-Elf costs one dollar in stores-LA colors is another cheap brand of makeup-I was not pleased at all -

 
 
I got my NARS grab bag this morning. I was happy to get the Orgasm illuminator but, disappointed to only get that and the eyeshadow base and pencil sharpener as actual NARS products in it. The half empty perfume and elf lipgloss and la colors eyeshadow trio were okay but, unexpected to be received in a NARS grab bag. I was hoping to get more NARS products or at least more high end products in the bag but, I guess I can't complain really since it was free.

They erased the first comment and this is their reply to the 2nd comment

The Nars Grab Bag was just a gift bag, however we sent the additional items outside of the Nars Bag because we had wanted to provide the winners with an additional fun package that was unexpected. This way instead of just getting the ...Nars Grab Bag you would get some other things for helping us to spread the word. We send out Grab Bags to all that were included in the contest regardless of the outcome because we wanted to show our gratitude. The Nars Grab Bag and additional items have nothing to do however with your Pod. These were all free extra gift items for you to enjoy. ;-)


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2012)

LMAO - She's sending out ELF products?! How is that ANY WHERE NEAR being luxury or high end like Dior and Chanel that she was pushing all over her site?!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 16, 2012)

LA Colors is sold at the Dollar Tree by me. I can't wait to see pictures of these pods.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

lol this is hilarious. Really looking forward to more details on what people are receiving. ELF...lmao.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LA Colors is sold at the Dollar Tree by me. I can't wait to see pictures of these pods.



I just got really excited and was ready to run to dollar tree, but it is LA splash I love, not LA colors lol.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 16, 2012)

Also, Nars pencil sharpener? LOL. Is that an ELF pencil sharpener with a Nars sticker on it?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2012)

LA Colors is sold at dollar stores. LA Splash is sold at Ulta.

http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&amp;keyword=la%20color&amp;x=0&amp;y=0

http://search.ulta.com/nav/brand/LA%20Splash/0

I noticed their FB posts by others is very empty. Has Gina been deleting comments again?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 16, 2012)

This is seriously GoGoGirlfriend reincarnated. Next month's shipment will have Blossom's eye shadows.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LA Colors is sold at dollar stores. LA Splash is sold at Ulta.
> 
> ...



I know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is why I was so surprised that it would be at a dollar store. Obviously its not expensive, but it is definitely not a dollar lol.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 16, 2012)

I would assume she is deleting anything negative from the fb page either that or maybe not that many ppl that know of it but I'm going to go with the deleting theory lol


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 16, 2012)

LMAO. LA Colors? Did she seriously go to Dollar Tree? And ELF? Really? wtf.

Let me translate. Sorry if this isn't perfect; I'm still trying to master the language of "wtf-ese".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"I bought a lot of Chanel's off ebay which were total fakes. Then I couldnt pawn them off because the evil makeuptalk blog was out to ruin my astonishing business (and my awesome web-site), so I had to come up with a craptastic story about being involved in international litigation and accuse the evil blog talkers of deformation. So to make sure people were still happy with my awesome Posh Pod's, I had to go to Dollar Tree and buy out their cosmetics, then I had to drive all the way to Target to buy out the clearance ELF bin. Isn't LA Color's totally posh, just like Chanel?"


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO. LA Colors? Did she seriously go to Dollar Tree? And ELF? Really? wtf.
> 
> ...


We obviously are undervaluing the poshness of LA Colors, you guys. It's made in China which means it's imported which means it's SUPER PAWSH.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO. LA Colors? Did she seriously go to Dollar Tree? And ELF? Really? wtf.
> 
> ...


LMAO!

So let's recap...





and to this...





So what happened to the OPI? The Stila? The Juicy Couture?

Oh wait.. the excuse is that it was a "Nars Grab Bag"... unexpected would have been an OPI bottle of polish or a set of mini polishes from OPI not LA Colors which is are full size are $1 each. I wish the person posted a picture because there are two versions of the NARS Illuminator in Orgasm.



 



The one on the left is the current packaging while the one on the right is the old packaging.


----------



## SetToStunning (Apr 16, 2012)

Oooooh this is all about to get real.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 16, 2012)

ok, so check out this comment that someone left on their guestbook. Say whaaaaaaaaa


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh wait.. the excuse is that it was a "Nars Grab Bag"... unexpected would have been an OPI bottle of polish or a set of mini polishes from OPI not LA Colors which is are full size are $1 each. I wish the person posted a picture because there are two versions of the NARS Illuminator in Orgasm.
> 
> 
> ...



Is that just for full size? I got a legit NARS sample grab bag from Sephora earlier this year that looks like the old packaging. I should mention my illuminator was in Cococabana.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2012)

Possibly just for full size. Most companies won't change their travel or deluxe size packaging until they get rid of it all. Like I said, I wish the person who posted that on FB would have posted a pic because we don't know if it was full size or deluxe size.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok, so check out this comment that someone left on their guestbook. Say whaaaaaaaaa



LMAO sauced muppet!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 17, 2012)

I laughed SO hard when I saw that! I wonder who wrote that...
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO sauced muppet!


----------



## calexxia (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I laughed SO hard when I saw that! I wonder who wrote that...


 I'm thinkin' someone British or someone portraying themselves as British...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 17, 2012)

Something new to mutter under my breath when frustrated--"stupid sauced muppet". In the context, I imagine Miss Piggy in whichever Muppet Movie showed her and Joan Rivers going cuckoo while working behind a makeup counter.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 17, 2012)

"sauced"= drunken, btw. Which is hilarious to me. Maybe it's someone who actually KNOWS Gina/Silver?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 17, 2012)

And the comment is by an Unhappy Stamped Bat, which is hilarious!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 17, 2012)

This is possibly one of the most entertaining threads..... and the boxes haven't even been received yet. I'm impatiently waiting for one of the curious testers Posh Pod subscribers to post what they got... with LOTS of pictures!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. I can't wait to see the totally posh pods and to hear what Silver does next.

Oh wait...I just posted in this thread. Does this mean I am one of the defendants in the multinational deformation litigation? Oh noes!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, this was super amusing (and a little bit sad) to read. I think Posh pod is little over there heads to try and compete with established make up based sample subscriptions, especially with those subscription services are usually in some sort of contract with the brands they send out to subscribers.

I really would love to see pictures of what people got.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 17, 2012)

So if Glam-subscribers are Glammies, does this make subscribers (and I'm just kidding -- I love all of you for taking a $30 bullet of curiosity for us) Podder's? Poshie's? Poddette's?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if Glam-subscribers are Glammies, does this make subscribers (and I'm just kidding -- I love all of you for taking a $30 bullet of curiosity for us) Podder's? Poshie's? Poddette's?


 PoPos. lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone's tracking move  yet? I'm dying to know!! I was reading the website and she said pods are shipped 2 day priority.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if Glam-subscribers are Glammies, does this make subscribers (and I'm just kidding -- I love all of you for taking a $30 bullet of curiosity for us) Podder's? Poshie's? Poddette's?



Pod People!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Souly (Apr 17, 2012)

My tracking is moving now. I should get it tom!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking is moving now. I should get it tom!



you have no idea how excited I am for this omg.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2012)

joining in the discussion because i've been so fascinated by this topic, according to posh pod's fb page someone received her pod and she said "it was like christmas in april." i'm intrigued.


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Can someone explain to me how posh pod works im really interested in it


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Can someone tell me how posh pod works I'm new here


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 17, 2012)

We're all waiting to see if there is any legitimacy of this service since so far it seems very skeptical. I'd wait until one of the members here posts what she gets before signing up if I were you.


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah you're right , I would definitely wait first. I've read some already got their samples


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes your right I'll do that, I've also read that some already for their samples , I would like to see them can anyone post pictures


----------



## Marshie (Apr 17, 2012)

This was hands down the best thing I have ever read! LOL &amp; I thought GGG &amp; Sindulge were terrible. I cannot wait to see what you girls get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking is moving now. I should get it tom!


 I am home tomorrow with a sick kid, so I will be waiting for your postman with breathless anticipation!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

I was really hoping there'd be an update here before I had to leave for work, lol...


----------



## Souly (Apr 18, 2012)

My mail doesn't come until late afternoon but I'll report back ASAP.

Angie - hope your baby feels better soon!


----------



## Evening Star007 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just read through the entire thread in one sitting. I am so intrigued! I am subbed to a girl who recently did a video on her fave sample subscriptions and she warned her viewers about this company. I keep refreshing the site. I feel like I am waiting for a sneak peak hahah!


----------



## SetToStunning (Apr 18, 2012)

Is out for delivery? I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## lloronita (Apr 18, 2012)

My camera's dead, but here is a list of what I got in my pod.

Small Victoria's Secret bag (same as in their photo)

Tweezlight Designer Set

Nars Pro-Prime Pore Refining Primer  .27oz.

2 CQ Nail polish full size 

Savvy Eye Brilliance cream eye color quad

small bar Simply Jade soap

Bare Minerals powder eye shadow--full size  Faux Fox

Stila Smudge Pot eye shadow  full size Emerald shimmer

Arbonne FYI It Shines lip gloss--clear with lots of glitter  full size

LA Colors eye shadow full size  Snowflake

Stila perfecting concealer  .27oz  color dark 05

Stila Petal Infusions moisturizer  .24oz

Rusk Calm Shampoo  1.25 oz

2 Prada Reviving Bio-Firm Concentrate  5ml. ea

2 Creative Sensations Black Currant &amp; Fig body lotion  1oz ea

Avojuice Caramel Cream Jucie lotion 1on

Arbonne Intelligence daily Cleanser 1oz

Small foil packet samples:  Stila sheer color tinted moisturizer 4ml., Jeunesse Placenta Pentaritive Eye and Neck cream 4ml, Arbonne Intensive Renewal Serum 3ml, Arbonne Smoothing Facial Cleanser 3ml, Arbonne Regenerating Toner 3ml, Alterna Caviar Volume Shampoo (x2) 1/4oz ea, Alterna Caviar Volume Conditioner (x2) 1/4oz ea

Small perfume vials (1.5ml ea): DKNY Be Delicious (x2), Kenneth Cole Black, Bulgari Au The Vert, Bulgari Au The Blanc

A very odd combination of brands; however, I looked very carefully and feel sure the "high-end" brands are authentic.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 18, 2012)

That would be a much better box if they just dumped the junk and only gave you the stila, nars, Bare minerals, alterna, prada, etc, with maybe one cheap product if none of them had makeup samples.  

edited to add: Now that I'm thinking about it, the real dividing line seems to be between the companies that are trying to sneak around to find some okay samples to mix with junk and send for $20 a month or whatever (go go girlfriend) vs the companies (like birchbox, test tube, etc) who work directly w/distributors to help products find their markets.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

But where is the chanel she posted pics of? The pictures that started the whole debacle...that is what I was most curious about! 

Are you satisfied with your pod? 

It kind of looks like she used to sell arbonne and hand left over stock or something.


----------



## lloronita (Apr 18, 2012)

I looked at it and said "Is it as good as my past 3 Birchboxes of My Glam boxes?"  And the answer would have to be yes it is, because I've gotten some tiny samples and lesser brands from them too.  The mere volume of items is impressive.  I don't know if everyone got the same things, maybe someone got Chanel.  All in all I'm OK with it, but I'm not sure that $30 a month is in my budget.  (Plus I would accumulate a ton of samples very quickly!)


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 18, 2012)

Good question from someone posting to their site.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

It does look like a pretty nice list, but again $30 is a lot, and I'm really bad at translating oz to an actual side in my head. That said, Gina isn't a nice person, lol. 

Is that bag actually victoria's secret? If it's the one on facebook..it didn't look legit to me, but I never go in there so I don't know.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 18, 2012)

No offense but I thought that vs bag on fb was butt ugly. However, this seems like a pretty good box


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No offense but I thought that vs bag on fb was butt ugly. However, this seems like a pretty good box



Agreed which is why I thought it wasn't actually vs, usually I feel like there stuff is pink/purple/bright colors and cute.


----------



## lloronita (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't go to Victoria's Secret, so I can't vouch for it, but it has a small metal tag sewed to it that says Victoria's Secret.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 18, 2012)

I had a friend that sold the Arbonne line and I got to try a few products. I have to say, I really do love them as a brand. Their products worked great on my skin and are very natural. And from what I remember, it wasn't that cheap. I would be happy to get Arbonne in a box.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My camera's dead, but here is a list of what I got in my pod.
> 
> ...


Is that Skin Savvy or simply Savvy? I'm still laughing over the fact she promised Dior, Chanel and yet I don't see either of those among the listed items. Don't get me wrong, if the items are legit then that's a pretty sweet box however I can't help but shake the feeling this company is just shady.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that Skin Savvy or simply Savvy? I'm still laughing over the fact she promised Dior, Chanel and yet I don't see either of those among the listed items. Don't get me wrong, if the items are legit then that's a pretty sweet box however I can't help but shake the feeling this company is just shady.



I feel the same way...did she collect all of the samples she could from ulta, sephora, etc, and ship them out? I think we'll have to wait a few months to see what is up, or at least another month here.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 18, 2012)

That does seem like a nice box but like Zadi said I still feel there is something shady about this company and I'm still somewhat upset about her posting personal info. Thank goodness it was only sent to a few members here. At this point if I had to choose I'd rather purchase 3 birchboxes. Thanks for posting since we were all very curious about the bags!


----------



## Souly (Apr 18, 2012)

I got alot of the same things but some are different.

stila - floating eyeshadow in white mist -FS

astor - nail polish remover wipes x5

prada - reviving bio-firm concentrate, moisturizer &amp; lightening concentrate (deluxe &amp; sample packet sizes all packaged together)

bare minerals - volumizing mascara - deluxe size? No size listed

fyi - lip gloss in diva - FS

savvy - eye brilliance creme eye shadow quad

weleda - skin food .32 oz

bare minerals - faux fox eye shadow - FS

arbonne - daily self adjusting shampoo 2.4 oz

opi-caramel cream skin quencher - 1 oz

creative scentsations - black currant &amp; fig lotion .5 oz x2

Rusk - calm shampoo 1.25 oz

cq2 - nail polish x2 - FS (I really like one of the colors)

stila - petal infusions moisturizer .24 oz

arbonne - daily cleanser1 oz

nars - potent efa cream .24 oz

Packets

jeunesse - placenta pentavitim eye &amp; neck cream (think i just vomited in my mouth!)

arbonne - cleanser &amp; toner

alterna - shamp &amp; cond x2 each

arbonne - serum

stila - tinted moisturizer in medium

Don't hate me but I like it. I haven't taken any photos yet but I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Apr 18, 2012)

Its savvy no skin. I also got the tweez light set. What do you guys think? Worth $30?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that Skin Savvy or simply Savvy? I'm still laughing over the fact she promised Dior, Chanel and yet I don't see either of those among the listed items. Don't get me wrong, if the items are legit then that's a pretty sweet box however I can't help but shake the feeling this company is just shady.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its savvy no skin. I also got the tweez light set. What do you guys think? Worth $30?


 Are you going to use it all? Then probably, yes. Could you pick it all up at a saks off 5th outlet for around the same price? Absolutely, lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its savvy no skin. I also got the tweez light set. What do you guys think? Worth $30?
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think this is the exact same Tweezlight thing she gave out:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIGHTED-NEW-TWEEZERS-CASE-TWEEZLIGHT-/180812901934#ht_2525wt_882


----------



## snllama (Apr 18, 2012)

I really doubt Victoria Secret would let anybody hand out their products for profit, which she has done. Im sure if they get word of this there will be trouble. Any of those big brands for that matter. They have all sorts of licensing and legal rules on how their name and products can be distributed.


----------



## Souly (Apr 18, 2012)

That is the same set!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Apr 18, 2012)

I will have more pics up tom on my blog


----------



## Souly (Apr 18, 2012)

I meant its just called Savvy. It looks cheap



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks like a pretty good haul with all the stila and bareminerals thing! It definitely doesn't seem "designer" like they were marketing, but It may be worth close to $30 in value. I'm not sure though because of all the sachet/sample packets....I'd be happy that it turned out decent though considering how their company seems to be running


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 18, 2012)

That looks like a typical sample lot you can buy on eBay. I wonder if that's how they got their samples.


----------



## EmJay (Apr 18, 2012)

Can Prada Beauty be bought in the US? I've never seen it anywhere. Why would they give you samples for stuff you can't even go out and purchase?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not convinced these things are worth $30.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Most of the stuff looks cheap. I know that the Victoria Secret bag is not from Victoria Secret, I asked and the reply from them was it wasn't theirs. The disposables are only a few dollars for bags of a 100 (if purchased from China). The Bare Minerals one is OLD because they repackaged everything last year (which is why their RareMinerals line is now gone). Faux Fox is still among their shadow but this is what it now looks like (the top to the container). All of the items look cheap or old.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 19, 2012)

I used to buy it at the Prada store so I know it USED to be available but I don't know if they still sell it here.



> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can Prada Beauty be bought in the US? I've never seen it anywhere. Why would they give you samples for stuff you can't even go out and purchase?


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 19, 2012)

I got most of the same stuff - I am copying and pasting but changing it to my list:

Small Victoria's Secret bag (same as in their photo)

Tweezlight Designer Set

NARS Orgasm Illuminator .29oz

Stila floating eye shadow -- white mist

Savvy Eye Brilliance cream eye color quad

small bar Simply Jade soap

Skinceuticals physical fusion UV defense spf 50 - small

Philiosophy Hope spf 30 .4oz

Bare Minerals powder eye shadow--full size  Faux Fox

Stila Smudge Pot eye shadow  full size Emerald shimmer

Rusk Calm Shampoo  1.25 oz

2 Prada Reviving Bio-Firm Concentrate  5ml. ea

2 Creative Sensations Black Currant &amp; Fig body lotion  1oz ea

Avojuice Caramel Cream Jucie lotion 1oz

Arbonne Intelligence daily Cleanser 1oz

Small foil packet samples:  Stila sheer color tinted moisturizer 4ml., Jeunesse Placenta Pentaritive Eye and Neck cream 4ml, Arbonne Intensive Renewal Serum 3ml, Arbonne Smoothing Facial Cleanser 3ml, Arbonne Regenerating Toner 3ml, Alterna Caviar Volume Shampoo (x2) 1/4oz ea, Alterna Caviar Volume Conditioner (x2) 1/4oz ea

I am VERY leery - some of the samples look old, are dirty, the label is peeling off. It reminds me a lot of what it would look like if I sent out my own sample collection for profit... I think I was charged for next month already. I am curious to see what happens with the company in the next 30 days. I do wish them the best.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2012)

Check to see if any of the items sent have a lot # or expiration date. If there's a lot # contact the company to find out when the products were made.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 19, 2012)

Would I use all of those items, even if they look old?  Yes. Would I pay 30 bucks for them under the premise that I was getting a "posh pod" of items? No.

I can't help but feel that she was trying to snare the people out there who don't know any better, and those who are less savvy about these things than the average poster here is, and was probably pretty peeved when she attracted our attention, lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, looks like  eBay reseller lots. You know, where someone buys a bunch of old stuff and resells-

I admit I have bought a discontinued Smashbox Halo that way cause I LOVE the stuff!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't help but feel that she was trying to snare the people out there who don't know any better, and those who are less savvy about these things than the average poster here is, and was probably pretty peeved when she attracted our attention, lol.


 You know, that seems about right. It really does remind me of Makeup Monthly because that company also came off as preying upon the less knowledgeable.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 19, 2012)

Compare a Posh Pod to a QVC New Beauty Test Tube since they are about the same price. Which would you rather get? lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Compare a Posh Pod to a QVC New Beauty Test Tube since they are about the same price. Which would you rather get? lol


 lol excellent point! I'm definitely getting more and more skeptical of sub companies as they come out (obviously skeptical of this one from the beginning), and from here on it I think I'lll only be subscribing to those who are connected to someone reputable (ie, sample society w/ beauty bar/allure) or who are already established (glossy box).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree; unless they aren't offering a trial for 1 cent!








> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol excellent point! I'm definitely getting more and more skeptical of sub companies as they come out (obviously skeptical of this one from the beginning), and from here on it I think I'lll only be subscribing to those who are connected to someone reputable (ie, sample society w/ beauty bar/allure) or who are already established (glossy box).


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree; unless they aren't offering a trial for 1 cent!


 Never again the sindulge times, lmao.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol excellent point! I'm definitely getting more and more skeptical of sub companies as they come out (obviously skeptical of this one from the beginning), and from here on it I think I'lll only be subscribing to those who are connected to someone reputable (ie, sample society w/ beauty bar/allure) or who are already established (glossy box).


 Yep... too many "here today/gone tomorrow" people hopping on the beauty sub train.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... too many "here today/gone tomorrow" people hopping on the beauty sub train.


 I prefer to call them "take your money and run" people.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-lot-Savvy-eye-Brilliance-Shadow-Creme-Colour-Quads-Essence-Earth-/200726722316#ht_500wt_1054

Oooooh this is better quality than Chanel or Dior, no? *snicker*


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

lol, yup she bought this stuff off ebay, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, looks like  eBay reseller lots. You know, where someone buys a bunch of old stuff and resells-
> 
> I admit I have bought a discontinued Smashbox Halo that way cause I LOVE the stuff!


 I also buy some products that are discontinued from ebay, mostly nail polish, but also I loved the Maybelline Superstay Silky foundation and bought some back-ups. BUT...we knew that's what we were getting. I don't think that the people subbing to posh pods are expecting discontinued products.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not convinced these things are worth $30.


 I don't think so either. I also wonder if she threw everything she's got into this first pod and the next ones will go steadily downhill, with less in each bag and worse products. There just seems to be many of these sub programs that start up on a wing and a prayer, and then flounder and die with lots of angry subscribers left with not much to show for their money.


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 19, 2012)

Ha I was thinking about this. What if she started a service with all the left over samples she got from other monthly services and off lots on ebay? It would probably last a couple months, but she could get away with it and then have all these credit card numbers...



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 19, 2012)

Same here! After watching this unfold (I didn't sign up, thank goodness) and surviving the Sindulge fiasco, I'm a lot more leery of these new beauty subs that keep popping up everywhere, and I'm holding my money a lot tighter. 

Also, I see more unhappy comments in the guestbook, but none on the facebook wall. Looks like someone knows how to use their little delete comment button! :/



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol excellent point! I'm definitely getting more and more skeptical of sub companies as they come out (obviously skeptical of this one from the beginning), and from here on it I think I'lll only be subscribing to those who are connected to someone reputable (ie, sample society w/ beauty bar/allure) or who are already established (glossy box).


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 20, 2012)

The Guest Book on the Posh Pod Website is now gone - so no negative comments on facebook or in  the guest book anymore.....


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

this is on their facebook:

Got my pod todat. Thank you so much. There was a lot of Stila and some NARS- not to mention others that were fun to get. I really liked it and i will keep the subscription for now. PEOPLE, Don't hate on a company BEFORE ANYONE EVEN RECEIEVES THE FIRST BOX! SERIOUSLY, THIS WAS CLEARLY A NEW SUB BOX. SOMETIMES IT TAKE AWHILE FOR EVERYTHING TO COME TOGETHER. IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS ON WHEATHER OR NOT THE COMPANY IS LEGIT, DONT SUBSCRIBE AND TRASH TALK THEM BEFORE YOU EVEN GET THE PRODUCT. GEEZ PEOPLE.

From a profile with no picture, is that  you Silver or someone Silver knows?The all caps, bad grammar and typing, etc kind of give you away.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 20, 2012)

I just saw her tell someone that she has "MAC and Chanel on board' for the May pod.  LOL. Right.  You mean you lucked out and got ahold of some old or fake MAC or Chanel lots on ebay, I see.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

Chanel has already stated they do not work with companies such as her own. Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C doesn't otherwise MyGlam would have been able to procure them for the December initial bag. My guess is that those who were speculating she's buying junk off of EBay is right. If she sends out Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C I would suggest to those that get Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C to take pictures of everything and send it them for confirmation of it being either old or counterfeit.

I would be surprised if it was legit since Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C doesn't even allow other sites to sell their stuff OTHER than Macy's and only because Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C has their own stores inside of Macy's. They absolutely state on their site if you buy pro you can't resell it, they most certain do NOT have samples (I've never been able to get samples from Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C). So how are the Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C items legit?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't help but feel she is doing something incredibly illegal...don't most samples say "not for resale" or "do not distribute" or something like that on them? I feel like she HAS to have a contract to distribute, but I obviously could be wrong...


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is on their facebook:
> 
> ...


 WHEATHER OR NOT IT SUX IS IMPORTANT, PEOPLE!!! lolol


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 20, 2012)

LMAO. I can't...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 20, 2012)

Did anyone else happen to catch that the commentor's name is "See You Next Tuesday?" which is an off hand way of saying see = *C*, you = *U*, *N*.ext, *T*.uesday... Fraking hilarious!!!



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok, so check out this comment that someone left on their guestbook. Say whaaaaaaaaa


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Did anyone else happen to catch that the commentor's name is "See You Next Tuesday?" which is an off hand way of saying see = *C*, you = *U*, *N*.ext, *T*.uesday... Fraking hilarious!!!


 Hahahahaha!!! Awesome. Internet high-five to that person!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 20, 2012)

Bahaha, wow!!



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else happen to catch that the commentor's name is "See You Next Tuesday?" which is an off hand way of saying see = *C*, you = *U*, *N*.ext, *T*.uesday... Fraking hilarious!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 20, 2012)

"IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS ON WHEATHER OR NOT THE COMPANY IS LEGIT, DONT SUBSCRIBE AND TRASH TALK THEM BEFORE YOU EVEN GET THE PRODUCT"

Nice, so she's saying "If you think a company engages in illegal business practices, you should say nothing."

I think it's 100% right to point out that anyone who distributes brands without a contract with that brand (and, consequently, without compensating the brand they are using to lure customers) and then takes customers' payment needs to be stopped. Did Prada, Nars, or Stila see any payment from her samples? Did they donate these samples to her? I feel like these are the questions people need to ask. If the answer is no, there's a really big problem.

I mean, think of all of the other subs. There are often coupons to go directly to a product's site and get a discount; products are widely advertised as coming from one brand and being included in the box, etc. All of the BB stuff is available on their site. Tons of transparency on other sites. Nothing like that happening here.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2012)

"So glad you loved your pod and we are thrilled to say we think May will be even more fun for you Jennifer being we have MAC &amp; Chanel both on board this month! ;-)"

is it just me or does that phrasing meant to imply that they're partnering with Chanel and MAC (which i doubt is the case).


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 20, 2012)

This gives me a bad feeling... I just e-mailed MAC asking for a confirm or deny that they are or are not working with Posh Pod. If Pod is using MAC's (and others) names without being partnered, I believe they have a right to know. And I as a curious consumer have every right to ask the main distributor.


----------



## Souly (Apr 20, 2012)

I went ahead &amp; canceled. Not only is it more than most other beauty subs, I just don't have a good feeling about it. They sent some brushes that they plastic wrapped. I noticed the nars moisturizer they sent was wrapped w/ the same plastic wrap. Sloppy plastic wrap, like someone sealed it at home. I'm not accusing anyone of anything, but that might not even have nars moisturizer in it. I feel the samples are from ebay. I've gotten expired samples from ebay too many times to not learn my lesson. I just don't trust anything that may or may not have been from ebay.

I did like what I got but $30 is too much especially if glossy is going to be $21. I hope not but I'll still pay it. I know where glossy is getting their products. Hurry up glossy!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2012)

looks like they added a annual membership option to their page, one of the perks listed is a "couture gift."

i really want to see what their "couture gift" is, hahha!

anyone sticking around for may? i'm very curious about those chanel products they have promised.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like they added a annual membership option to their page, one of the perks listed is a "couture gift."
> 
> ...


 I asked for an invitation and the couture gift is something juicy couture lmao.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for an invitation and the couture gift is something juicy couture lmao.


 omg

that's all i can say lmao.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 20, 2012)

> I asked for an invitation and the couture gift is something juicy couture lmao.


 First ten annual subscribers will receive juicy couture â€jewelsâ€ or something..


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for an invitation and the couture gift is something juicy couture lmao.


 I think this person has no idea what couture means. Why am I reminded of my mom trying to tell me what was trendy when I bought my prom dress?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think this person has no idea what couture means. Why am I reminded of my mom trying to tell me what was trendy when I bought my prom dress?


 Especially since the term is  referential to high-end dressmaking and doesn't have meaning outside of that. Really, the old French term means simply sewing, though I can't remember the exact etymology.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 21, 2012)

I received a posh pod, and it was pretty similar to the ones mentioned above.  It is a odd mix of good, although small and random, products with old products.  When I think about it, I am a little upset that I did not get what the Posh Pod website promised, but when I actually look at my haul of over 30 items, it seems pretty good.  And, Silver has been very nice and helpful with me the couple of times we have emailed.  So, I want to like the subscription. 

However, when I was separating what I wanted to keep from what I would toss, I noticed that some of the items are probably old.  Some of the items had Posh Pod stickers on them, and when I peeled them off the nail polishes, I could see that the products might have been remaindered or whatever, because the price stickers with the little black lines that the cash register reads had a black marker line through them on both polishes.  You can see the stickers on the polishes in one of the pictures above.  It suggests that someone was trying to hide the marks.  There was also a sticker over the Bloomingdale name on the mailer which held the two Bulgari perfume samples.  My Stila Smudge Pot eyeshadow jar looked like it had rolled down an asphalt driveway - kinda chipped and scrapped.  At first I thought it might have been part of the packaging - kinda like Urban Decay, but the damage was to the jar and label itself, not part of the label design.  And, my Stila Floating Eyeshadow looked like it may have separated, so I looked on the internet to see if that is how it is supposed to be (it is), but the reviews I found of the product were from between 2006 to 2008.  So, this as well as what the others above have discovered makes me doubt the safety some of the samples.  I don't know that anything is bad, but I worry.

On the other hand, it is obvious that a ton of effort was put into this pod, and someone really tried to make it, if not as good as we expected, at least really full.  The Posh Pod folks cared about trying to keep me on as a customer until next month, when maybe they will be able to do a better job. 

I just wanted to share my experience with you all because I have learned so much from you.  Thank you!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 21, 2012)

i totally agree with everything you said below. i will be cancelling.



> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a posh pod, and it was pretty similar to the ones mentioned above.  It is a odd mix of good, although small and random, products with old products.  When I think about it, I am a little upset that I did not get what the Posh Pod website promised, but when I actually look at my haul of over 30 items, it seems pretty good.  And, Silver has been very nice and helpful with me the couple of times we have emailed.  So, I want to like the subscription.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a posh pod, and it was pretty similar to the ones mentioned above.  It is a odd mix of good, although small and random, products with old products.  When I think about it, I am a little upset that I did not get what the Posh Pod website promised, but when I actually look at my haul of over 30 items, it seems pretty good.  And, Silver has been very nice and helpful with me the couple of times we have emailed.  So, I want to like the subscription.
> 
> ...


 So the Posh Pod stickers were placed over markings from other stores like price tags? Wow, I'm not shocked actually but still stunned. It goes to show she's out to make a quick buck.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 21, 2012)

I just watched a Posh Pod opening on YouTube, and I noticed that one of the nail polishes had a black marker line through the bar code, like mine did.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wonder if it's so much about making a quick buck or more about general cluelessness- I mean, seriously, could anyone with any sense or savvy actually think buying remainders, off lots and eBay makeup would fool people who buy the brands - or get samples of the brands- like we do?


----------



## Souly (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So the Posh Pod stickers were placed over markings from other stores like price tags? Wow, I'm not shocked actually but still stunned. It goes to show she's out to make a quick buck.


 There were posh pod stickers on almost everything - even the makeup bag. I'm hoping to get my money back for May.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if it's so much about making a quick buck or more about general cluelessness- I mean, seriously, could anyone with any sense or savvy actually think buying remainders, off lots and eBay makeup would fool people who buy the brands - or get samples of the brands- like we do?


 Personally I believe it's about making a quick buck. Unfortunately some people will prey up the inexperienced cosmetic and skincare user.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been lurking on this thread for a couple of weeks--great entertainment. What Silver/Gina doesn't understand is that we love makeup, and if there's a new subscription service out there that turns out to be really good, we'll subscribe! We want it to succeed. But when someone tries to pull a scam on people counting on them being less savvy about makeup, she's going to be called out on it. If she had done her homework and read boards like MuT and others, she might have thought differently about starting her "business".


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 22, 2012)

I just read through this entire thread in one go.  I feel dizzy.

I think someone already posted this, but on Facebook they say "The Posh Pod So glad you loved your pod and we are thrilled to say we think May will be even more fun for you being we have MAC &amp; Chanel both on board this month! ;-)"

Talk about two companies that are extremely selective about where their products are being sold and distributed.  She's definitely just buying wholesale lots off Ebay.  There's no way within the realm of possibility that she got any of these samples directly from their actual companies.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone who emailed MAC heard back from them about whether or not they are working with her?  Or if she is just buying things off Ebay to throw in the pods like we think?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 22, 2012)

I feel like a C&amp;D to them from *actual lawyers!  OMG!* is on the way just as soon as the proper paperwork is filed.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone should let those companies know though. They do not take kindly to people throwing around their name and acting like they are collaborating with them when clearly that is not the case. Considering that MAC collaborates with celebrities, why in the world would they do so with some no name lady who has a shady "subscription" service. She has no financial backers, no advertisers, and isn't backed by any national fashion magazines, so they really have no reason to work with her at all. They don't do product testing panels or anything of that nature either, so again, the only way she could possibly "work with them" is by buying samples in lots off of ebay or the like, or the counterfeit products sites. 

Same with Chanel.

The thing that makes me angry is that people who buy and then try to pawn off the fake makeup are perpetuating misinformation and also risking peoples health to make money off of their brand loyalty. Who knows what kinds of ingredients are in those fakes? The pigments could contain lead or other really scary things, so I stay away from them, as do many others. But I had no idea about that stuff until I started reading more about makeup online. As a teenager I would have bought fakes because it never would have occurred to me that they could be harmful, and that's probably a super common attitude.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like a C&amp;D to them from *actual lawyers!  OMG!* is on the way just as soon as the proper paperwork is filed.


 Unfortunately she doesn't really have a leg to stand on.  Any claims made here have actually been researched, and her images of Chanel and Glossybox are at the very least misleading.  It could be libel that it was stated that the Chanel picture she posted was of counterfeit product, but she confirmed that this is true.  Everything else posted here is simply an opinion put up for discussion.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she doesn't really have a leg to stand on.  Any claims made here have actually been researched, and her images of Chanel and Glossybox are at the very least misleading.  It could be libel that it was stated that the Chanel picture she posted was of counterfeit product, but she confirmed that this is true.  Everything else posted here is simply an opinion put up for discussion.


 Oh, no, I meant a C&amp;D from MAC, Chanel, and any other brand she claims to be affiliated with.  Corporate lawyers do this all the time, so they're probably in the process of pulling their standard "STFU and stop representing yourself as a partner with this company" files.  I find it difficult-to-impossible to believe that this will last until Memorial Day.  I would not be surprised if it didn't make it to the end of this month.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a feeling that they know and will be doing something soon.

I had an eye shadow named after a beverage, which I had no idea was a beverage and was contacted to change the name. They weren't threatening to sue or anything but mentioned that if I didn't change the name then it would be a problem. How the company found out about someone like me who is so small, I don't know, but they have people like that who sit there and search for that kinda stuff.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, I meant a C&amp;D from MAC, Chanel, and any other brand she claims to be affiliated with.  Corporate lawyers do this all the time, so they're probably in the process of pulling their standard "STFU and stop representing yourself as a partner with this company" files.  I find it difficult-to-impossible to believe that this will last until Memorial Day.  I would not be surprised if it didn't make it to the end of this month.


 Ah, sorry, misread.  I can't believe she would make such a bold claim, and not expect that anyone would question her legitimacy and directly contact the companies she claims to have "on board" for May.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 22, 2012)

This seems to be her ebay page, the user is foxymommas1

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Posh-Fox-Boutique

Their items ship from Fargo, ND

If you look in their feedback history, many of the sellers that left feedback sell makeup lots.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170803225278

She bought that, isn't that picture on her facebook? So she IS buying from ebay!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone also in a video said that they got this in their box:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370584645023

and this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170795195330


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's the NARS grab bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220985700103


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh snap, I wonder when Gina is gonna reply to this mess now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh goodness, she's going to flame all the "writers on this blog" for finding this out. 




 LOL. 

*watching this all unfold from a safe distance, hopefully*


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 22, 2012)

I call deformation!!!!!

...  that business is deformed all right.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow lol nice detective work ladies! I've never even considered buying makeup from ebay. Generally speaking I'm sure there Are some legitiate sellers out there, but it's sad seeing some ppl getting taken advantage of and just flat out deceived.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh my...I have a feeling this ish is about the get really, really real. 

I wonder what's going to happen!! I hope lots of people see the post that's on her facebook wall. People need to know that a load of crap those pods are.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This seems to be her ebay page, the user is foxymommas1
> 
> ...


 Nice find! It cracked me up that the items she is selling include products for dogs and an autographed photo of Shirley Mclaine!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2012)

So I was thinking about the money she's making off her scam. Let's say she has 190 paying customers - that's $30 x 190 = $5,700 a month she's making. Let's say each lot she buys averages at $15 and she buys 20 lots. She's spending about $300 a month on EBay. Her profit after factoring in shipping... over $4,000 a month! And that's just based on the 190-ish FB people she has. No idea how many people are suckered into her company.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was thinking about the money she's making off her scam. Let's say she has 190 paying customers - that's $30 x 190 = $5,700 a month she's making. Let's say each lot she buys averages at $15 and she buys 20 lots. She's spending about $300 a month on EBay. Her profit after factoring in shipping... over $4,000 a month! And that's just based on the 190-ish FB people she has. No idea how many people are suckered into her company.


 It's apparently a good way to make a quick buck.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't believe all of the makeup lots she purchased. wow. Isn't that sort of illegal? I'm hoping ill hear back from MAC tomorrow.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 22, 2012)

I highly doubt she has 190 people who sub to her. I have only see. One unboxing to date. I saw her eBay when we were investigating her but didn't even think to look at feedback so that was an awesome find. Now we know where she gets her samples and there ARW legitimate sellers on eBay, how do we know she's purchasing from legitimate. And WHY lie and say these companies are working with her? I don't get the point of that.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 22, 2012)

She bought a Chanel lot today

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170803225278


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

lol this is the best find, honestly. So glad it's public info on ebay.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 22, 2012)

Nothing says posh like bully sticks and Shirley Mclaine... It looks like she took random crap she had laying around and put it on eBay. When you name your store the Posh Fox, people expect the items you sell to be, oh I don't know, posh. Not like they came out of a dumpster.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe all of the makeup lots she purchased. wow. Isn't that sort of illegal? I'm hoping ill hear back from MAC tomorrow.


 It's not any different than her buying these lots, repackaging them, and selling them on Ebay, so I don't think she's necessarily doing anything illegal.  I'm not entirely sure though.  I didn't buy a bag so I can't attest to whether the products are counterfeit or not, but that's always a concern when it comes to Ebay.  I very much doubt anyone would make counterfeit packet samples.  There is a lack of transparency as to how she does business, and from what I've seen she has only eluded to working directly with these companies.  Saying you have Mac "on board" is vague.  I hope for her sake that she is doing her due diligence in making sure these products are real and not risking the health and safety of her customers.  

I would be interested to get my hands on a bag though, or some of those NARS products she sent out...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think it's illegal to buy samples on ebay, but to resell them and put up a smokescreen and pretend as though the companies themselves are sending them to her to send out to people is completely wrong. Also, how does she even know that the products she is purchasing are legit? There are soooooo many fakes on ebay that it's just risky and sad to possibly send people products made out of lead or other toxing ingredients as a way to make a quick buck.

It's kind of like if someone had a makeup store in the mall, and they were selling everything as brand new. and then you found out that their stock didn't come from the companies, it came from garage sales. If they had originally stated where things were from, expectations would be completely different.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2012)

The issue with her buying stuff from EBay is that she is presenting the items as coming from the companies directly. She stated in a Facebook reply that she has MAC and Chanel on board for next month. This gives the impression that MAC and Chanel are working with her but in reality she's buying products off of EBay.





http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&amp;userid=foxymommas1&amp;ftab=AllFeedback&amp;myworld=true





The link to View Item in the Feedback is http://www.ebay.com/itm/160779043542





Here are some of the links also found in her profile this includes NARS, Chanel, Arbonne, Prada:

CLARINS SHIMMER VEIL SUNLIT SHIMMER http://www.ebay.com/itm/130673353277

Lot of 10 Round 2piece Storage - Display - Retail boxes http://www.ebay.com/itm/140734072703

Gay/Lesbian Pride Ying Yang Stainless Steel &amp; Enamel Ladies Ring - #1095 http://www.ebay.com/itm/330701103432

NARS VIB Gift Bag with Copacabana, Laguna, and Pro Prime Shadow Base http://www.ebay.com/itm/251024625276

ULINE 12" SHIPPING TUBES-25 COUNT-NEW IN BOX UNUSED http://www.ebay.com/itm/170804534810

Nars Drop Dead Gorgeous Mini Nail Set- New http://www.ebay.com/itm/251024138295

*B2G1F* Alterna Caviar Volume Shampoo &amp; Conditioner LOT NWOT http://www.ebay.com/itm/130589950924

Lia Sophia Lot of 13 Empty Boxes - Purple Lia and Gold Kiam - w/2 Earring Card http://www.ebay.com/itm/150781283575

ARBONNE RE9 ADVANCED CORRECTIVE EYE CREME 20 SAMPLES!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/320862181696

Prada - http://www.ebay.com/itm/350499504912'&gt;http://www.ebay.com/itm/350499504912

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350499504912

http:://www.ebay.com/itm/110838432297

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110838432157

CQ nail polish - http:://www.ebay.com/itm/180833354450

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350534965902

Her personalized logos came from this person - http://www.ebay.com/itm/260826416284

Bon Bon lip gloss - http://www.ebay.com/itm/180827468529

Padded mailers - http://www.ebay.com/itm/300287252225

Arbonned lipgloss http://www.ebay.com/itm/350544451047

Prada skin care - http://www.ebay.com/itm/130659152243

Black tissue paper - http://www.ebay.com/itm/400126699248

Prada Bio-Firm Concentrate Face 10x .04 fl oz/1.3ml NIB http://www.ebay.com/itm/180465205218

Remember the applicators she sent out in this month's Posh Pods... found the EBay lot she bought. http://www.ebay.com/itm/250549792549

I could go on and on. My point is that those who posted before she's buying her products off of EBay - home to counterfeit cosmetic products - is right. When we questioned the legitimacy of the products it's because there were too many red flags that were raised. Then that cease and desist she sent out to shut us up? Why shut us up? WHY? Now we know for sure why... because she's buying products off of EBay - which may or may not be counterfeit but the chances are high that the items are indeed counterfeit.

*lloronita* list of what she got cross-referenced with what Gina bought on EBay... least the items I could cross-reference as many items are set to private.

 
Small Victoria's Secret bag (same as in their photo)

Tweezlight Designer Set

Nars Pro-Prime Pore Refining Primer  .27oz.

2 CQ Nail polish full size 

Savvy Eye Brilliance cream eye color quad

small bar Simply Jade soap

Bare Minerals powder eye shadow--full size  Faux Fox

Stila Smudge Pot eye shadow  full size Emerald shimmer

Arbonne FYI It Shines lip gloss--clear with lots of glitter  full size

LA Colors eye shadow full size  Snowflake

Stila perfecting concealer  .27oz  color dark 05

Stila Petal Infusions moisturizer  .24oz

Rusk Calm Shampoo  1.25 oz

2 Prada Reviving Bio-Firm Concentrate  5ml. ea

2 Creative Sensations Black Currant &amp; Fig body lotion  1oz ea

Avojuice Caramel Cream Jucie lotion 1on (here's another lot Gina bought)

Arbonne Intelligence daily Cleanser 1oz

Small foil packet samples:  Stila sheer color tinted moisturizer 4ml., Jeunesse Placenta Pentaritive Eye and Neck cream 4ml, Arbonne Intensive Renewal Serum 3ml, Arbonne Smoothing Facial Cleanser 3ml, Arbonne Regenerating Toner 3ml, Alterna Caviar Volume Shampoo (x2) 1/4oz ea, Alterna Caviar Volume Conditioner (x2) 1/4oz ea

Small perfume vials (1.5ml ea): DKNY Be Delicious (x2), Kenneth Cole Black, Bulgari Au The Vert, Bulgari Au The Blanc

BTW - here's that Juice Couture item she's giving away.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200711719895

Here's the Juicy Couture necklace she bought.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200711720236

Ahh, now I know what she was claiming the items were from Sephora because the items she bought on ebay is listed at that. http://www.ebay.com/itm/300674072863


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh!  I recognize most of those brands from the pod I received.  What a disappointment.  I was hoping at least some of it was o.k. to use.  Guess I should toss it all.  Thank you, Zadidol, for your excellent research!!!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2012)

Hopefully everyone gets refunded their monies that they spent on this! Ugh what a mess. =(


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh!  I recognize most of those brands from the pod I received.  What a disappointment.  I was hoping at least some of it was o.k. to use.  Guess I should toss it all.  Thank you, Zadidol, for your excellent research!!!


 You're more than welcome. The big thank you goes to the ladies who found her EBay account and were able to cross-reference it with info they found on Gina/Silver.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The issue with her buying stuff from EBay is that she is presenting the items as coming from the companies directly. She stated in a Facebook reply that she has MAC and Chanel on board for next month. This gives the impression that MAC and Chanel are working with her but in reality she's buying products off of EBay.


 On her "link to brands" page, its titled as "Gallery of Contributing Designers".  That certainly implies an affiliation with these companies.  I love how she writes, " In order to purchase any of the sample products we have sent to you for review in your pod  in full size please use the link directly under the designers name  and purchase direct from the  designer to insure maximum quality",


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 23, 2012)

She posted this on twitter in which she explicitly claims to be sponsored

https://twitter.com/PoshPodThe/statuses/176612424022106112

                                                                                                                        She also linked to her own Facebook account:     https://www.facebook.com/silver.austin


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She posted this on twitter in which she explicitly claims to be sponsored
> 
> ...


 And on her public fb account, she links to her public ebay stuff. I don't know if she is really stupid (leaning towards that...), or doesn't realize what she is doing could land her in some really hot water.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been following this thread for the past few weeks. It's unfortunate that there are ladies out there that aren't clued in, or just don't know enough to question the brands and products she's sending out. Although this is quite entertaining, I can't help but be mad at what she is doing. I would love to know exactly how many subscribers she has as of today. Does anyone think there will be a May pod, or will she be shut down before that?? When I first saw this thread I thought about subscribing out of pure curiosity...then it just got stranger and stranger, haha. I couldn't bring myself to give this woman a dime.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 23, 2012)

I came across what I assume is the email invite she's sending to her mailing list:

http://www.icontact-archive.com/Jz2kitEJRFyCP199zmKj1RUWGR51upqf?w=4

In which she claims an inside relationship with brands:

_Monthly deliveries of high-end beauty products, jewelry &amp; accessories from solely luxurious brands, *in addition to expert inside information &amp; knowledge direct from the designers*._

I have to hand it to her though. She's trying to be very entrepreneurial. If you google "the posh fox, fargo" you'll find that she also has a web design/web dev/social media business (same 888 number as Posh Pod):

http://theposhfox.us

and also seems to be breeding Chihuahuas (Animal Acres/The Posh Fox). There were a bunch of expired listings but this was the only one I could still access:

http://dogs.oodle.com/view/adorable-chihuahua-very-small-looking-for-forever-home/2924203932-fargo-nd/

Also, according to her facebook page, she likes a variety of designer clothes/cosmetics blocks on Yardsellr, so she's probably buying stuff for her pods from there as well like:

http://yardsellr.com/block/mac-cosmetics


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 23, 2012)

Check out her Posh Fox site. Facebook is spelled Facebbok. Software development and second-rate cosmetics. What a business model!


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This seems to be her ebay page, the user is foxymommas1
> 
> ...


 Yeah. Checked that too and she bought Chanel and Clarins lots, prolly something she'd include in the next box.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 23, 2012)

This is probably my most favorite thread on MUT ever lol.

Lmfao @ web design business. I'm sure that business consists of suckering in clients to pay thousands of dollars and then hiring some off-shore web developers for $10 per hour to actually make it.

And considering she used http://wix.com to build her Posh Pod website, it makes me wonder.

Owner info of ThePoshFox.us

Registrant Name:                             Adeel QRegistrant Organization:                     Elu KidsRegistrant Address1:                         Kuala LumpurRegistrant City:                             Kuala LumpurRegistrant Postal Code:                      51200Registrant Country:                          MalaysiaRegistrant Country Code:                     MYRegistrant Phone Number:                     +60.060173479181Registrant Email:


----------



## Souly (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been emailing her since friday for a refund for mays pod. May have to open a pp dispute. Want to get my money back before all the lawsuits start!


----------



## snllama (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry if this offends anyone, but I hate dog breeders!!! More and more people these days are doing it for a quick buck!! They have no idea how to take care of the puppies and are breeding more liters than they can find homes. And generally they don't care what type of environment they send the puppies into. Plus, I can't ever fathom buying from a breeder when there are so many poor dogs and cats that are euthanized every single day because there is too many animals and too few homes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Souly, I'd recommend going straight to your bank. They most likely will give you your money back right away since there is so much information clearly showing her trail of lies. No reason for you to get stressed dealing with this lady. Let me handle it.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't like dog breeding either. In general it just seems increadibly irresponsible to me because that are literally thousands and thousands of mutt dogs that are already in need of homes that are in shelters.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 23, 2012)

Totally agree. So many breeders think they'll make quick money, and do the bare minimum to take care of their animals. I have two dogs, both of which came from shelters I found on Petfinder.com.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if this offends anyone, but I hate dog breeders!!! More and more people these days are doing it for a quick buck!! They have no idea how to take care of the puppies and are breeding more liters than they can find homes. And generally they don't care what type of environment they send the puppies into. Plus, I can't ever fathom buying from a breeder when there are so many poor dogs and cats that are euthanized every single day because there is too many animals and too few homes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Souly, I'd recommend going straight to your bank. They most likely will give you your money back right away since there is so much information clearly showing her trail of lies. No reason for you to get stressed dealing with this lady. Let me handle it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like dog breeding either. In general it just seems increadibly irresponsible to me because that are literally thousands and thousands of mutt dogs that are already in need of homes that are in shelters.


 Agreed.  I have a rescued pit bull who is the best dog in the world, it breaks my heart that I can't adopt more right now.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably my most favorite thread on MUT ever lol.
> 
> ...


 Wix is the same free host that Kandee Johnson uses for the Glaminars.


----------



## Souly (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think it would offend anyone whos human! I hate dog breeders too, there is no reason for it!! We rescued 2 kittens last year. This is Venus, we rescued her when she was 5 weeks old. She came from a very bad situation. She's a awesome cat.





Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 

Sorry if this offends anyone, but I hate dog breeders!!! More and more people these days are doing it for a quick buck!! They have no idea how to take care of the puppies and are breeding more liters than they can find homes. And generally they don't care what type of environment they send the puppies into. Plus, I can't ever fathom buying from a breeder when there are so many poor dogs and cats that are euthanized every single day because there is too many animals and too few homes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Souly, I'd recommend going straight to your bank. They most likely will give you your money back right away since there is so much information clearly showing her trail of lies. No reason for you to get stressed dealing with this lady. Let me handle it.

I posted a couple of comments on their fb, I'm sure it will get erased soon.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 23, 2012)

> I don't like dog breeding either. In general it just seems increadibly irresponsible to me because that are literally thousands and thousands of mutt dogs that are already in need of homes that are in shelters.


 I don't disagree with you, but with that point of view, humans should also stop having children and start adopting. There are so many kids out ther without families or homes.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG, Venus is SO cute! lol


----------



## Wida (Apr 23, 2012)

Venus is adorable!  She looks so much like my cat that I had when I was growing up.


----------



## Souly (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to distract w/ cute kitty pic. My post asking for my money is still up on their fb but they deleted all other negative posts.

And your right snllama, I don't need the stress. May just call bank


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know if this has been touched upon but did you guys see she's now offering an international membership.... for $39.99... lol and a yearly membership for 329.89


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow. This is just my opinion but I really do believe she's preying upon those not familiar with beauty products. She buys the products from EBay - which means the items could potentially be counterfeit, old, discontinue or used - then passes those items along in the "Posh Pods" for outrageous amounts of money. She's a scammer and that's my opinion.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. This is just my opinion but I really do believe she's preying upon those not familiar with beauty products. She buys the products from EBay - which means the items could potentially be counterfeit, old, discontinue or used - then passes those items along in the "Posh Pods" for outrageous amounts of money. She's a scammer and that's my opinion.


 I am now 100% convinced, too


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 23, 2012)

Agreed. I've been taking screen caps of the guestbook and her facebook, so even though it's all gone now, I have record of it. 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. This is just my opinion but I really do believe she's preying upon those not familiar with beauty products. She buys the products from EBay - which means the items could potentially be counterfeit, old, discontinue or used - then passes those items along in the "Posh Pods" for outrageous amounts of money. She's a scammer and that's my opinion.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. This is just my opinion but I really do believe she's preying upon those not familiar with beauty products. She buys the products from EBay - which means the items could potentially be counterfeit, old, discontinue or used - then passes those items along in the "Posh Pods" for outrageous amounts of money. She's a scammer and that's my opinion.


 She's already busted. If she'll continue doing this scam, she'll really be in big trouble. I see it coming!


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 23, 2012)

Agreed. She's a scammer who's been busted and needs to refund all the money she's collected and close up shop. If I was a subscriber I would have filed a PayPal dispute immediately. PayPal does flag accounts that have too many refunds and will shut them down.



> Wow. This is just my opinion but I really do believe she's preying upon those not familiar with beauty products. She buys the products from EBay - which means the items could potentially be counterfeit, old, discontinue or used - then passes those items along in the "Posh Pods" for outrageous amounts of money. She's a scammer and that's my opinion.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 23, 2012)

This entire page was kind of scary--her exclusive invite. The way she's worded things to make it sound like she's honoring the brands. 

http://www.icontact-archive.com/Jz2kitEJRFyCP199zmKj1RUWGR51upqf?w=2

I wonder if she is only taking memberships for that week because she knows she's going to get shut down and wants to get as much money as she can in advance. I feel like this is worse than GGG. And who in their right mind would pay hundreds of dollars in advance for a crappy piece of juicy jewelry as a bonus? 

Thanks again to those who took one for the team and subscribed. I'm hoping you get your money back soon!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2012)

I like how she calls it a "discreet" invite because, uh, WTF?  I tend to associate that word with businesses offering a generic company name on the credit card statement and (in the event that it is merchandise shipped and not a complete stranger showing up at a hotel room door) a plain brown shipping package with the aforementioned generic company name on the return address.


----------



## snllama (Apr 24, 2012)

I feel like GGG was an actual business who got in over their heads. They started out very positive, but then went downhill. They attempted to continue forward by adding in crappy products amongst some great brands, but when the real brands ran out, they had no idea what to do and just stopped. And by that point they couldn't fix their mistakes. Not that I'm defending their actions. 

Whereas here she went into this with what seems like an actual intent to deceive individuals. Maybe she is so naive that she believes she is buying real Chanel on ebay? But at the minimum she has no right to state an affiliation with a brand she is not.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 24, 2012)

The fact that she still isn't using spell check and misspells common words still floor me. The flagrant adjective abuse should also be stopped.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 24, 2012)

did anyone else notice how she included "the healing garden" on the list of brands on her website and in the "discrete invitation."

not to slam the healing garden because i found it to be fine for what you pay for it, but i clearly remember buying it from walmart years ago so that kind of bothers me. (idk if they still sell it there though)


----------



## GinaM (Apr 24, 2012)

This whole thing is HILARIOUS!!!!  I finally looked up www.poshpod.com.  Oh, good lord!  I guess that website design is what is considered "posh" and "high end" in Fargo, ND.  No offense to any other MUT members from there!  I am sorry but there is no way in hell Chanel or Dior is working with a brand new company like this when BB is much more established and we haven't even seen those brands in BB.  If those brands are in this sub then I am betting they are perfume samples.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaaaaaaaay I made the list! P.S. Silver, it's spelled "Writing" not "Writting". Just saying.


  ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone think that M.A.C. and Chanel know they are "on board" for May?? This lady is crazy if she thinks she hasn't crossed over into illegal territory. Allegedly. Hahaha...


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 24, 2012)

You all are such good detectives! lol I'm sorry for anyone who got one of these boxes, but thanks for trying it out for the rest of us and giving me some Tuesday afternoon entertainment! I am interested to see how this plays out once all the companies she claims to be getting samples from find out about this


----------



## Souly (Apr 24, 2012)

I filed a pp dispute. Of course, she hasn't responded to it. Went ahead &amp; called bank, they will be taking care of it. I believe her pp account is frozen until she resolves the dispute. I bet she has alot of disputes. At this point, I'm thinking there will not even be a May pod but we will see.

Do you think its safe to use the shampoo or should I toss all of it?


----------



## Souly (Apr 24, 2012)

She actually responded to one of my emails:

    Your membership is cancelled, it takes till midnight for your refund to be processed at times for the month of May. Cancellations for a pod that has not been shipped is never a problem you will always get a refund. We have 3rs party distributors from many liquidators none of out products are old and it is not illegal to purchase third party. We purchase thru the verified buyers program of Macy's Bloomingdale's and others however, we take no old products no discontinued products, we purchase our products to be legitimate when we review. Please look for your refund processed by morning. we are closed Sat-Monday and did not get your messages until this morning. Your messages Friday did not come through our server until after the office had closed.
  *Warm Regards,*   [SIZE=14pt]*Silver *[/SIZE]


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I'm banned from her fb...or she finally disabled posting since she deleted everything anyway. lmao.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She actually responded to one of my emails:
> 
> ...


 lmao, what is spell check, Silver?? 

Also, we saw your e-bay account, you are not buying from anyone other than random e-bay sellers. I don't think there is such a thing as a "verified buyer", I could be wrong, but doesn't sound legit. Sounds like more of her "they send out fake pics to stop counterfeiting" bit.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She actually responded to one of my emails:
> 
> ...


 I have a new rule. Never do business with business owners (and I use that term loosely) who can't proofread, spell or use punctuation correctly when they are addressing their customers.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new rule. Never do business with business owners (and I use that term loosely) who can't proofread, spell or use punctuation correctly when they are addressing their customers.


 It'd be one thing if it was once or twice or particularly confusing grammer or misspellings, but I've never seen anything by her not contain blatantly obvious errors. I mean, obviously many of them are typos, but still, if I'm typing more carefully on a message board, you should really rethink your business policies.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 24, 2012)

eBay has the ID Verified program for sellers where a seller pays $5 and Equifax cross-checks the seller's contact info against various databases. It only confirms identity only, not the provenance of the products they're selling.

I don't like to comment on people's writing skills because not everyone has the same education/economic advantages as I have had, but Silver is not doing herself any favors with her painful writing. Silver I'm sure Fargo has a community college. Before buying anymore skeevy cosmetics lots from eBay take that money and sign up for a business writing class.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow. Just...wow. Holy crap. 

Reading that makes my head want to explode. The lack of professionalism is astounding. Anyone heard back from MAC or Chanel?

And don't worry Jenna, I got a screen cap of everyone's posts before she deleted them. I almost added you guys on facebook since I'm creepy like that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She actually responded to one of my emails:
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Apr 24, 2012)

Add me, its not creepy. I'll send you a add me to my real fb, I just use that one for samples/contests.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eBay has the ID Verified program for sellers where a seller pays $5 and Equifax cross-checks the seller's contact info against various databases. It only confirms identity only, not the provenance of the products they're selling.
> 
> I don't like to comment on people's writing skills because not everyone has the same education/economic advantages as I have had, but Silver is not doing herself any favors with her painful writing. Silver I'm sure Fargo has a community college. Before buying anymore skeevy cosmetics lots from eBay take that money and sign up for a business writing class.


 I understand what you're saying, but I don't agree in her case. In my book, there is no excuse. If you are trying to run a business and advertise how "posh" your business is, then you need to arm yourself with some basic written communication skills. She should make a more productive use of her internet connection instead of trying to scam people. The internet is an arsenal of free education, dictionaries, FREAKING SPELL CHECK, you name it. The way she types "thru" instead of "through" to her customer is almost a sign of disrespect in my mind. Take the extra eighth of a second to spell out the word and show you actually give a damn.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She actually responded to one of my emails:
> 
> ...


 Well, it's not illegal to buy things off of ebay, but it's illegal to use a company's name in your advertising without consent, especially when you're charging a premium for those products and acting like you're affiliated with them.  

"we purchase our products to be legitimate when we review" = "it looked legit to me?"


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new rule. Never do business with business owners (and I use that term loosely) who can't proofread, spell or use punctuation correctly when they are addressing their customers.


 We dumped a realtor for this reason. She emailed me using the letter "u" for "you" and the letter "n" for "in." Repeatedly. It was the first email I'd ever received from her, so it isn't as though we had developed some kind of rapport such that she could be casual with me.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2012)

This whole thing is so insane. I can't believe she added the other memberships and is completely ignoring the fact that she has been outed as a scammer!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She actually responded to one of my emails:
> 
> ...


 
She's right it's not illegal to buy from a 3rd party but what IS illegal is to present the merchandise as being directly from the company. She claimed in a reply to someone she has Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C and Chanel on board for May and to a reasonable person that comes off as if she's working with them. It was the same thing with Victoria Secret... a bag she purchase from EBAY! Yes the items are OLD - take the Bare Minerals item for example... that particular packaging was discontinued in 2010! I actually know someone who was the PR person for Bare Minerals... I'm going to get in touch with her since she still has contacts at Bare Minerals and see whom I can contact there in regards to Gina/Silver company. As for legitimacy... when you buy on EBay you take the risk of counterfeit items... remember the image she had on Facebook of the Chanel palettes.... THOSE WERE COUNTERFEIT!

BTW - Someone needs to contact Macy's Bloomingdales and see if they have a "Verified Buyers Program" because I have a feeling it's another thing she's tossing out just to try and "prove" she's not a scam artist. Unfortunately for her we already know she's buying off EBay, making false statements on her website and on Facebook AND has already sent items that are old and discontinued, possibly counterfeit.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh I totally agree that she needs to be more "detail oriented" with her marketing materials.  After taking one look at her website there is no way I'd do business with her.



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but I don't agree in her case. In my book, there is no excuse. If you are trying to run a business and advertise how "posh" your business is, then you need to arm yourself with some basic written communication skills. She should make a more productive use of her internet connection instead of trying to scam people. The internet is an arsenal of free education, dictionaries, FREAKING SPELL CHECK, you name it. The way she types "thru" instead of "through" to her customer is almost a sign of disrespect in my mind. Take the extra eighth of a second to spell out the word and show you actually give a damn.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She actually responded to one of my emails:
> 
> ...


 She did NOT use "thru" .... My grammar nazi is showing. 

Not only is the spelling horrendous, it seems as though a middle school aged child wrote it. Not very professional or 'posh' at all.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 24, 2012)

She probably meant to say she is a "Verified Buyer" with Paypal. Smh.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 24, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She actually responded to one of my emails:
> 
> ...


 This makes me nervous!! I TRY SO HARD, but sometimes they fall through cracks. I am not as bad as her though lol


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eBay has the ID Verified program for sellers where a seller pays $5 and Equifax cross-checks the seller's contact info against various databases. It only confirms identity only, not the provenance of the products they're selling.
> 
> I don't like to comment on people's writing skills because not everyone has the same education/economic advantages as I have had, but Silver is not doing herself any favors with her painful writing. Silver I'm sure Fargo has a community college. Before buying anymore skeevy cosmetics lots from eBay take that money and sign up for a business writing class.


 I'm sorry, but I judge on grammar and spelling. If genuine you think you're good enough to start a business, and you suck as miserably at writing as she does, then hire a damned editor. It's disrespectful to your customers to treat them like they won't realize you spell and write like an idiot.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2012)

I look at it this way:  If you don't care enough to spell things correctly and use proper grammar, how can I trust that you will use any sort of care in your business dealings?  Answer:  I can't.  Also:  There is only one place appropriate for "thru."  It involves the word "drive," an intercom, and the phrase "Would you like fries with that?"  Yes, I judge on the use of language.  I work with someone who honestly believes that the word "frustrated" is actually "flustrated."  That word does not mean what you think it means.

(And my "wait, *what*?" radar went off when I saw the pictures she was using when I first saw the site even before she was taking signups.  One part bad photography -- see the above re: business practices -- and one part pictures of *Sephora* samples because I did not believe for one second that Sephora would deal with *any* subscription service regardless of how legitimate or established they were.)


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

On the note of facebook feel free to add me lol. I only use it for contests/giveaways/etc and my only friends are from MuT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 24, 2012)

OMG, I want to take a red pen and correct her email for errors. I know she reads this forum...if you want to be a serious business woman, take a writing course! And STOP saying that you've partnered with major brands. That's a lie and you know it.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 24, 2012)

I added you and Souly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the note of facebook feel free to add me lol. I only use it for contests/giveaways/etc and my only friends are from MuT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I added you and Souly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Stalking your life right now, lol.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha! I'm sure it is absolutely thrilling...



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Stalking your life right now, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! I'm sure it is absolutely thrilling...
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you! I think it turned out really nicely. I'm surprised you could find anything that's not related to cats, since it seems like that's the majority of what gets posted on my fb hahaaa. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I think it turned out really nicely. I'm surprised you could find anything that's not related to cats, since it seems like that's the majority of what gets posted on my fb hahaaa.


 hahhahaha I'm a cat lover too. I try not to post too much on my fb because I spend so much time playing stupid games, I clog up people's fb feeds enough. BUT CAT PICTURES WILL BE POSTED EVENTUALLY.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 24, 2012)

Yay! I like posting pictures of cats and cute baby animals. Seriously, it might be an addiction. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahaha I'm a cat lover too. I try not to post too much on my fb because I spend so much time playing stupid games, I clog up people's fb feeds enough. BUT CAT PICTURES WILL BE POSTED EVENTUALLY.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eBay has the ID Verified program for sellers where a seller pays $5 and Equifax cross-checks the seller's contact info against various databases. It only confirms identity only, not the provenance of the products they're selling.
> 
> I don't like to comment on people's writing skills because not everyone has the same education/economic advantages as I have had, but Silver is not doing herself any favors with her painful writing. Silver I'm sure Fargo has a community college. Before buying anymore skeevy cosmetics lots from eBay take that money and sign up for a business writing class.


 I'm glad you said that. My mom has a 9th grade education because her father died when she was young and she had to quit school to help my grandmother with the younger kids etc. It's only because she has always loved reading that her spelling and grammar are probably close to college level anyway. But there are sometimes circumstances that mean that people can't get the education that many of us take for granted. With this Silver person though, c'mon...spell check at least! Almost any time you type anything on a computer you'll see those red underlines if you're getting it wrong. Take that hint, lady!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 25, 2012)

I cancelled and already got my money back for the next pod. What a mess!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2012)

That's good she's refunding and not pulling the GoGo Girlfriend crap of "you're paying for membership not product" crap. Which reminds me...

I was thinking GGG wants to pull that crap with members but even Costco will refund MEMBERSHIP fees. You pay $100 a year to Costco and of course you pay for the products you buy from there BUT if at any point in time you're not happy you can cancel your membership and be refunded 100%.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said that. My mom has a 9th grade education because her father died when she was young and she had to quit school to help my grandmother with the younger kids etc. It's only because she has always loved reading that her spelling and grammar are probably close to college level anyway. But there are sometimes circumstances that mean that people can't get the education that many of us take for granted. With this Silver person though, c'mon...spell check at least! Almost any time you type anything on a computer you'll see those red underlines if you're getting it wrong. Take that hint, lady!


 For what it's worth, I think most of Silver's misspellings are typos and laziness, at least that is what it looks like to me. T instead of R, S instead of D, too lazy to hit shift on the first letter of a sentence.


----------



## Elara (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish I had found you guys before I subscribed to the Posh Pod.  I did cancel and am being given a refund as well.  Are you guys using any of the samples or do you recommend throwing everything out?  Thanks for such a great thread with amazing info!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I look at it this way:  If you don't care enough to spell things correctly and use proper grammar, how can I trust that you will use any sort of care in your business dealings?  Answer:  I can't.  Also:  *There is only one place appropriate for "thru."  It involves the word "drive," an intercom, and the phrase "Would you like fries with that?"*  Yes, I judge on the use of language.  I work with someone who honestly believes that the word "frustrated" is actually "flustrated."  That word does not mean what you think it means.
> 
> (And my "wait, *what*?" radar went off when I saw the pictures she was using when I first saw the site even before she was taking signups.  One part bad photography -- see the above re: business practices -- and one part pictures of *Sephora* samples because I did not believe for one second that Sephora would deal with *any* subscription service regardless of how legitimate or established they were.)


 Hahahaha. Love that.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I think most of Silver's misspellings are typos and laziness, at least that is what it looks like to me. T instead of R, S instead of D, too lazy to hit shift on the first letter of a sentence.


 Too lazy to use a spell checker! So yeah definitely and I didn't read through everything after that comment, until after I commented. I don't want to make anyone uncomfortable or anything, but I do want to remind people not to necessarily judge by education. Someone can be very wise and illiterate at the same time, also, disabilities. Some of the brightest people have dyslexia or other learning disabilities. This one is not entirely stupid, she's very sly if you ask me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's just not done professionally, and that is where the strong reaction arises, I believe. When you are presenting an image, you should understand what that image means and understand the trappings that go with it


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep.  If she said "Tell me some things you like and I'll dig up some crap you may be interested in and send it your way", I wouldn't have a problem.  But Posh?  No.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 26, 2012)

That's hilarious!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep.  If she said "Tell me some things you like and I'll dig up some crap you may be interested in and send it your way", I wouldn't have a problem.  But Posh?  No.


----------



## Elara (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a question for the ladies that got a pod. Are you using anything from it or just throwing it all out?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question for the ladies that got a pod. Are you using anything from it or just throwing it all out?


 I didn't get a pod, but I personally would use the items as long as they looked and smelled okay and not old.


----------



## Elara (Apr 28, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Elara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question for the ladies that got a pod. Are you using anything from it or just throwing it all out?
> 
> 
> I didn't get a pod, but I personally would use the items as long as they looked and smelled okay and not old.


 Thanks! I tried the L.A. Colors eyeshadow in Golden without a primer on my lids and had a reaction to it and was unsure if I should try anything else but, I guess I will try some of the other things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep.  If she said "Tell me some things you like and I'll dig up some crap you may be interested in and send it your way", I wouldn't have a problem.  But Posh?  No.


 Like Woot's "Bag O'Crap"!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

Gina/Silver is now making false claims against me to which Sheryl (Superfreaky1RU) stated that according to Gina/Silver I had emailed Posh Pod for a free box. Never happened. My only communication with Gina/Silver was on Facebook - which was later deleted. I did post what I wrote on page 1 so here's what I had wrote on the Posh Pod wall.



> A member of Makeuptalk.com posted her email from you and one of the lines that has many of us concerned (since many of us dealt with GoGo Girlfriend) is, "your payment is for the membership not the products".
> 
> As I mentioned many of us have dealt with GGG which also claimed you're paying for memberships not products so since November 2011 many subscribers stopped getting boxes, couldn't get refunds and now the company has shut down their Facebook, not answering emails and in many cased have stated to customers they're resume sending boxes out "next week" but never do. The company is now under investigation by several state Attorney Generals for fraud and members who cancelled and either were/are still being are being charged are contacting banks/credit card companies for refunds and in many cases are immediately refunded by the bank/credit card because of all the complaints.
> 
> ...


 And their reply:


 The Posh Pod Thank you very much for your comments and suggestions. Being a member of Posh Pod is all about the Pods, reviewing of products and being able to receive quality high-end product &amp; giving! Some history on Posh Pod's founders may help to explain why Posh Pod came to be. The owner of Posh Pod is a cancer patient. During her battle the first time around she realized how important it was to use high quality products to avoid additional drying, or burning of the skin &amp; hair worse then it already was from the chemotherapy &amp; radiation treatments. With the chemicals and medications making nails brittle and weak and of coarse finding accessories such as false eyelashes and scarfs that would assist with the additional hair loss and sores that happen during these very invasive treatments. She began by searching and locating things that would help herself and then started to assist others within her group of support. Now, it is a passion and we have born from this Posh Pod. Everyone will now benefit from these products no matter what they are in need of. Regardless the charity aspect of this is still in effect and is needed on a much larger scale. My point is that the Pod is the membership in reality. In the situation you have laid out here, "GGG" has stopped providing the membership benefits. That is like paying country club dues without a country club! This would be upsetting to say the least and warrant investigation. Posh Pod follows a strict and set time frame each month for shipment of products that will not change. If indeed a situation were to occur were an error was made in shipment or inventory the membership fee for that month would be refunded unless some other satisfactory compensation was agreed upon personally with the member. The purpose of my post is not to argue with our policy or your suggestion, as I understand and think both have valid considerations. Rather, this post is to assure those that view this page that unlike many sample box subscriptions you may have tried or seen in the past our purpose is to serve the members of the Posh Pod. To provide a quality line from high end product to consumer no matter what the income bracket is. It is not to sell full size product of the designer's. It is not to advertise or pump up any particular line of product. We are here for one reason and one reason only, for the members. Thank you for your wonderful post "Zadidoll" and thank you to those that took the time to read both of these very important posts. The new blog on Posh Pod will soon show a full story on Posh Pod including the new 501C3 that is following in it's footsteps. It is wonderful to be able to provide a unique service to an industry that has taken a bit of a beating it seems. We may have a home made touch, but that speaks of our heart in this also and I can assure you what is in our Pods is all "POSH"!

 
Here's the link to it but again the post has since been deleted. https://www.facebook.com/PoshPod/posts/261259443961241?ref=notif&amp;notif_t=feed_comment

Sheryl is so mislead by Gina/Silver but here at the facts that can be verified.


Posh Pod had an image of a Chanel palette that was counterfeit. The applicators in the image did not have the Chanel logo embossed on the handles as it is embossed on other Chanel palettes. The palette itself was not the same as other Chanel palettes in how it looked.
Posh Pod had images from Glossybox in her gallery and claimed that the items in those boxes were what she was sending out.
Posh Pod had written on their site they're working with brands implying she has a working relationship with companies like Chanel and Victoria Secret - when those companies were asked, basically the reply was they don't work with other companies such as beauty box subscriptions. Chanel has forwarded the image from Posh Pod's FB to their legal department as far as I know.
Posh Pod has claimed that designers do not want images of their products online in fear of those items counterfeit.
Posh Pod has sent out an email to at least a half dozen (or more) containing the personal information of at least two members.
Posh Pod's EBay account has been discovered, the comments left for Posh Pod on her profile shows that numerous items from the April Pod were bought on EBay and not obtained from the company as Gina/Silver has claimed on Facebook. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&amp;userid=foxymommas1&amp;ftab=AllFeedback&amp;myworld=true 

I could go on and on. Suffice it to say I'm annoyed that Sheryl has passed on a false claim from Gina/Silver without asking.

Bottom line is this. Posh Pod is not worth $30 since the products are off EBay. I would suggest Glossybox, Birchbox, Beauty Army or Beauty Fix.


----------



## Elara (Apr 29, 2012)

> Could just be because it was a cheap product to begin with, ya know?  But with many cosmetics, even if they are "old" they're not necessarily unsafe, the coloration and texture just goes off.  I'd be more concerned with things that seem like they could be counterfeit.  The pods I've seen SO FAR do seem to have legit products, just those from seasons past (the bare minerals shadows).  We do know she had pictures of the fake Chanel, but of the pods posted so far, none of the products seem obviously fake. Small sample sized products are probably legit - I don't imagine many counterfeiters would waste their time faking samples.


 I didn't think of it that way. Thank you! I really appreciate your advice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

It sounds like she is trying to make it sound like we are jealous of her? lol. Lurkers are one thing but lurkers who proceed to talk about it in vlogs freak me out a little...

I still can't believe people think that bag is real victoria's secret.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VICTORIAS-SECRET-SPEEDY-MAKE-UP-FLORAL-STRIPE-CASE-BAG-/140597416209#ht_2180wt_905


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like she is trying to make it sound like we are jealous of her? lol. Lurkers are one thing but lurkers who proceed to talk about it in vlogs freak me out a little...
> 
> ...


 Haaahaha...I thought the same about the bag!  It just goes back to taking advantage of less knowledgable ladies out there.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haaahaha...I thought the same about the bag!  It just goes back to taking advantage of less knowledgable ladies out there.


 Especially when 27 of them have been sold, probably all for posh pod's. 

and the seller who sells those sells all these other "victoria's secret" products:

http://stores.ebay.com/Chitwans-Shopping-Paradise/VS-ACCESSORIES-/_i.html?_fsub=637553011

I don't know if any/how many are real, but still.

I haven't crosschecked teh posh fox ebay page yet but....yeah.


----------



## Souly (Apr 29, 2012)

So is Silver/Gina autistic too? I didn't have the stomach to watch it all.

Sheryl brings creepy lurking to a whole new level. I wonder if this was done on purpose to get us talking about posh again? The May pods are coming up &amp; I bet alot of people canceled.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So is Silver/Gina autistic too? I didn't have the stomach to watch it all.
> 
> Sheryl brings creepy lurking to a whole new level. I wonder if this was done on purpose to get us talking about posh again? The May pods are coming up &amp; I bet alot of people canceled.


 lol you are probably right! She doesn't say anything further about the autistic thing.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry for the rant: I have to say in response to this video and some of the other comments that it is completely legitimate to criticize a business owner for making terrible grammar and spelling part of his/her public image. I don't understand the comments about "well, some people don't have access to the same education, or have learning disabilities, so we shouldn't judge them at all based on their writing." Honestly, yes we should if they make that writing their public image and expect to make money from it, and it takes nothing away from the hard work of people with disabilities.

If someone who had a lack of training tried to fix your car and it broke down on the highway, would you shrug it off and take your business back to that person? Would you stop at a car repair place that had a sign dangling by a single bolt and a bunch of exposed wires everywhere? How many times would you return to a person who gave you a bad hair coloring job? Writing is a skill like any other skill--it takes practice and work to become a good writer--and people judge others based on their successful use of writing skills the way they judge them on any other skill. 

I have sympathy for people who do not write well because they are disabled or didn't finish school. I know that it can take people a lot of effort to write their own names. However, I have no sympathy for people in the public eye who lack self awareness and refuse to seek out the help of others in producing a well-written and edited document. I say this as someone whose grandfather had a sixth grade education: he always made sure that my grandmother (or the secretary at the construction company) read through anything he wrote so that it would go out correctly. To do otherwise is careless and disrespectful of your audience. She is trying to get $30/month for subscriptions and doesn't respect her audience enough to ask someone to do $50 worth of proofreading.

Okay, end rant. Back to the "posh."


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the rant: I have to say in response to this video and some of the other comments that it is completely legitimate to criticize a business owner for making terrible grammar and spelling part of his/her public image. I don't understand the comments about "well, some people don't have access to the same education, or have learning disabilities, so we shouldn't judge them at all based on their writing." Honestly, yes we should if they make that writing their public image and expect to make money from it, and it takes nothing away from the hard work of people with disabilities.


 I agree with you, it is a business. If you can't do it, and want your business to succeed, you pay someone else to do it! I don't know what it is with people and thinking beauty box are charities or something that we are so lucky they give us their product.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Well if I were the owner of Posh Pod, this is what I'd be thinking:


Things have gotten to a point where a very popular Makeup-focused Internet Forum has basically concluded that my Beauty Samples Subscription is a sham


They've found out about my eBaying products as a source of the samples


My Sub Service has been put on most forum members' "Do Not Subscribe" list


I should probably try something else to renew the tarnished image of my Sub so that new people who search "Posh Pod Review" get something positive instead of MUT's muck-raking


Let me send out some PR boxes to Vloggers and tell my side of the story to them (how I'm made fun of my spelling &amp; grammar, how they asked me for free boxes and was denied, how my true and touching cancer story was tossed aside, etc) and allow the Vloggers to draw their own conclusions (hopefully so they sway other folks to join my sub)


Since the internet forum route is best not traveled at this point, I'll spin the eBaying into something similar to "you tell me what you want and I'll go get it for you," so subscribers feel like the monthly samples are 'custom-selected'


The money has been so good from these beauty box subs that I'm going to push this forward a few more months and hope this internet forum thing just blows over and the positive feedback from Vloggers will convince members into more months of subscriptions.

So maybe this is Phase 2 of the Posh Pod discussions ... forums vs. Vloggers??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

The thing is, with online businesses like this, the only impression we CAN get of them is what they give us.  We can't go in to the Posh Pod and see that they're legit.  If you have bad spelling and grammar, fine.  Have someone check it over for you before you publish it. It is our only impression of you and it DOES make you look unprofessional. End of story.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

And to the Vlogger...if you were so concerned about our comments and you "KNEW THE TRUTH" way before the rest of us...why didn't you post and set us straight? That doesn't make sense.  I'm not buying it.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 29, 2012)

I just wanted to add that the comments on the forum have been very respectful to people with learning disabilities (in my opinion). I never got the impression that anyone meant to poke fun at others based on education level or potential learning disability. The problem is...you cannot have a service called "Posh Pod" with a crappy website and emails full of spelling errors and get mad when people point it out. On top of that, she threatened people with phony legal mechanisms and posted pictures of other boxes. I'm currently in law school and have been following this forum because of Posh Pod's hilarious misuse of the law. This company is a joke. 

I also want to add that I don't think the products are horrible and I don't fault anyone for liking their bag. But the way that this company has acted is downright unprofessional. This isn't personal. MakeupTalk calls out Birchbox and Myglam when they are wrong. They handle our concerns in a professional way and no one questions their legitimacy. If you don't understand this...then maybe you're not cut out for the business world.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 29, 2012)

(This is directed at the vlogger, not at anyone who actually posts here, since she said that she is a lurker)

Give me a bloody break. I do NOT care about your child's issues if they are irrelevant to the topic! Which in this case, THEY ARE. Your son isn't trying to portray himself as a LUXURY BUSINESS OWNER, so there is a world of difference between his Asperger's and the poor representation Posh Pod have given THEMSELVES.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (This is directed at the vlogger, not at anyone who actually posts here, since she said that she is a lurker)
> 
> Give me a bloody break. I do NOT care about your child's issues if they are irrelevant to the topic! Which in this case, THEY ARE. Your son isn't trying to portray himself as a LUXURY BUSINESS OWNER, so there is a world of difference between his Asperger's and the poor representation Posh Pod have given THEMSELVES.


 Its a lot like bringing up being a cancer survivor to sell your ebay pods.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Its a lot like bringing up being a cancer survivor to sell your ebay pods.


 This makes me wonder if that vlogger knows the owner(s) of posh pod or is in any way connected. Idk, the whole thing just seems really weird.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 29, 2012)

Also directed at the vlogger: if I were you, I'd never pay a dime for subsequent posh pods and would spend that $30 getting a product from Nars that you genuinely love. You might feel better knowing that Nars was actually getting the money from the purchase.

I wonder what happened to the second vlogger who got a free pod...


----------



## Souly (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me wonder if that vlogger knows the owner(s) of posh pod or is in any way connected. Idk, the whole thing just seems really weird.


 I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## Superfreaky1ru (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 29, 2012)

> And to the Vlogger...if you were so concerned abo. ut our comments and you "KNEW THE TRUTH" way before the rest of us...why didn't you post and set us straight? That doesn't make sense. Â I'm not buying it.


 YES! Exactly! That entire vlog was so bizarre. I thought the "knew the truth" part was weird, and I don't buy it either.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2012)

Well.  I *was* going to come over here and post my response to the whole thing, but I think everyone has already addressed every single thing I was going to say.  No need to rehash it aside from saying that my main issue is that Posh Pod is presented as a *business*.  There are certain rules you need to follow if you want to be respected as a business.  This whole thing hit my SCAMTASTIC radar with the Sephora pictures, and it has just gone downhill from there.  Every time I think it's hit the bottom, something else happens.  It's truly amazing.  I've been trying to think what can happen next, and I'm drawing a blank

Also, I notice that the video doesn't even *touch* on the pdf debacle.  It seems like that's really where the shit hit the fan.  It makes it seem like everyone ganged up on a poor, defenseless person.  As far as I can tell, it really started with us questioning the pictures and then getting accused of slander/libel.  If we say pictures aren't of the actual products and then she says that the pictures weren't of the actual products, she cannot claim defamation regardless of her reasons.  She also can't claim this if we're looking at the pictures and questioning them because, hello, we're trying to figure out if they're legitimate or not.  We're potential customers.  We have the right to question.  She does not have the right to block us from doing that.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 29, 2012)

> I'm thinking the same thing.


 Me too...that was my first thought when I watched the video.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

There is another video on youtube of an unboxing that is less...well less "freaky"


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow there's no reason for that vlogger to attack members of makeuptalk or the community here as a whole. If the products and the company are so great she shouldn't be so defensive and let them both speak for themselves. Also I don't follow her reasoning or connection she tries to make with the owner of posh pod and her son having aspegers.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope Silver/Gina (I am still confused on who owns the company) can turn things around. I do want to see her succeed. I don't think its fair for Sheryl (the vlogger) to get attacked on the forums. I talk to her often and shes my go to sample girl and without getting in the middle of it, please be sympathetic to what others are going through. Yes, she is a "lurker" but that doesn't make her creepy, as I lurked for a long time before I signed up.

I will end that here, please don't hate me for sticking up for the little guy, I know a lot of you were put off for her video but remember, this is a Posh Pod discussion!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope Silver/Gina (I am still confused on who owns the company) can turn things around. I do want to see her succeed. I don't think its fair for Sheryl (the vlogger) to get attacked on the forums. I talk to her often and shes my go to sample girl and without getting in the middle of it, please be sympathetic to what others are going through. Yes, she is a "lurker" but that doesn't make her creepy, as I lurked for a long time before I signed up.
> 
> I will end that here, please don't hate me for sticking up for the little guy, I know a lot of you were put off for her video but remember, this is a Posh Pod discussion!


 
I work with developmentally disabled children and young adults, including some with autism and aspergers, so I do have sympathy for that. But comparing the troubles of a child with aspergers to those of a BUSINESS really doesn't make sense.  I think that's the main thing some of us were put off by.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I think she was just saying that we don't know what Silver/Gina has (or doesn't have). Maybe she has a disability that causes her to not spell that well (and yes there is spell check) and to maybe not pick on it as some have. You never know what is going on someones life. Yes, she did make lots of spelling/grammar errors and she does own a business so she should work on that but she is a human.

I am not discounting any side, I hope no one feels that way. I just don't feel its right for her to be attacked for her opinion, we all have them.

Hopefully Silver/Gina will learn from this, constructive criticism can help her business.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 29, 2012)

You know what else I find strange? And this may just be me, but why was she on the phone with "Silver" ("Gina" was there also) for THREE HOURS? Especially if it was a company that she hadn't heard of and it was BEFORE all the eBay/MUT drama. So, 3 hours, really?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

I will add, though, that despite my criticisms of the way she has presented herself and her business, I probably would be happy with and use the actual items I've seen in the pods so far, regardless of where they come from.  I just have a hard time supporting a business that misleads its customers.  I don't care if you buy the samples from ebay, from sephora, wherever, just  as long as you don't pretend to get them straight from the manufacturer!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

To be fair, this forum is FILLED with questions about the items, Gina/Silver, etc so 3 hours on the phone to figure out if it is legit isn't that long. Depending on the answers and then questions from those answers, etc. She said she has the conversation on the 3rd of April, this thread was opened on 3-25 and the threatening emails from Silver came shortly after that.



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know what else I find strange? And this may just be me, but why was she on the phone with "Silver" ("Gina" was there also) for THREE HOURS? Especially if it was a company that she hadn't heard of and it was BEFORE all the eBay/MUT drama. So, 3 hours, really?


 I agree, apart from some of the "wtf" items, it was a pretty nice box. But BB has "wtf" items on a regular basis too. I feel like the whole "we have X brand on board" is pretty misleading, she may have the products "on board" but as a company, she shouldn't use that terminology.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will add, though, that despite my criticisms of the way she has presented herself and her business, I probably would be happy with and use the actual items I've seen in the pods so far, regardless of where they come from.  I just have a hard time supporting a business that misleads its customers.  I don't care if you buy the samples from ebay, from sephora, wherever, just  as long as you don't pretend to get them straight from the manufacturer!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 29, 2012)

The second vlog shows some of the packaging with posh pod stickers placed all over it. The petites nail polish had one wrapped around the applicator and the dollar store eye quad had one too. I think someone mentioned earlier that products had posh pod stickers placed over marker strikethroughs, like for clearance products or overstock.

I have seen the super freaky vlogger's stuff before, and found it useful previously. She has tried some unusual sample boxes, like the one from Canada that had like 5 lip balms in it and cheap earrings. This is weirder than her other blogs, though, because of the defensive tone and the calling out of makeup talk.

I also think the "make up your own mind--don't believe everything you read on the forums--spend the $30 if it makes you happy" conclusion is pretty bad too, even though I would agree with it in most other circumstances. I say it's bad because we aren't a bunch of people trashing a start-up; we're concerned about legality and want people to be getting legitimate samples from companies with legitimate affiliations.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will add, though, that despite my criticisms of the way she has presented herself and her business, I probably would be happy with and use the actual items I've seen in the pods so far, regardless of where they come from.  I just have a hard time supporting a business that misleads its customers.  I don't care if you buy the samples from ebay, from sephora, wherever, just  as long as you don't pretend to get them straight from the manufacturer!


 I DO care about where samples come from, though: these services are basically advertising for a company and companies have the right to choose how they are advertised. I don't support companies who use another company's name to make money for themselves when there's no affiliation. Do you think Nars really wants their brand to be stuck in a fake Victoria's Secret bag next to a bunch of motel soaps?


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 29, 2012)

> "To be fair, this forum is FILLED with questions about the items, Gina/Silver, etc so 3 hours on the phone to figure out if it is legit isn't that long. Depending on the answers and then questions from those answers, etc. She said she has the conversation on the 3rd of April, this thread was opened on 3-25 and the threatening emails from Silver came shortly after that." Ahh, ok, that does make a bit of a difference. The video still seems strange to me. And in the comment section, she is not only attacking MUT members as a whole, she is now alluding to Zadidoll being a liar. She says at one point that she doesn't recommend the service, has her own concerns (I cannot remember what she said/posted verbatim, unfortunately), yet she apparently is going to take their word about Zadidoll requesting a free Pod. I don't know, I am not trying to attack anyone. The entire thing is just strange.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Crap...quote button didn't work correctly!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I just went back to Sheryl's video to read the "down bar" and it was never mentioned that she did put key notes in there about things that Silver/Gina have done. I will just paste them here if someone missed that:



> Hey Freaky People! So there's been a lot of controversy surrounding this sample box company and the members of MakeUpTalk forum. In the interest of full disclosure here's some facts about both sides and what they've been up to and what I've been told about it from The Posh Pod.
> 
> The Posh Pod-
> -Used pictures of other sample boxes in their teaser videos including Glossybox.
> ...


 She agrees that Silver/Gina hasn't been professional and that we did a lot of research to uncover things. She isn't discounting what we have found in anyway, just has issues with some not so nice things that have been said.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm irked because it seems like her list of bullets about MUT are misleading.

such as: "-Called The Posh Pod the next GoGoGirlfriend before the service had even launched." and "-Guessed that the pods would hold fake items, expired items, or both"it kinds implies the people here were going around making fallacious statements.

People compared it to GGG because someone (silver or gina or whoever else) was making statements that implied that you "pay for the membership" so people had a right to question that. AND we know for a fact there is at least one fake item in the pods (the VS bag?).

I know she tells her viewers "go to the forum yourself to see what happened." But if people don't do that they're just going to see her statements that basically make it out like people of MUT were blindly accusing Posh Pod of things, when pretty much everything here was well founded.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

Obviously everyone is entitled to their own opinion and what not, but what really struck me the wrong way was that she pointed out "there's a whole posh pod discussion and if you want to go read it, you go read it." 

Yes there is a posh pod discussion, but there is also a birchbox discussion, a julep discussion, a myglam discussion etc. 

I do hope she doesn't feel personally attacked, because I don't mean it that way, I just feel like her comments are obviously biased towards poshpod, as are her readers apparently based on the comments to that video. 

Obviously my comments are biased towards MuT, but I also have been here all a long and participated in the entire discussion and watched Silver or Gina or both (attempt to) hide things after we uncovered them. And that is what I find most shady about this sub. That and the fact that since we talked about in the subs thread that I've found the website to seem off.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I think not being a part of the conversation, you read what you read. Remember how Silver/Gina thought that we were saying something to the effect of her "hijacking" something. When you're not fully part of the conversation and just reading, its a different tone. Maybe that is what some people got from our posts.

The things that she bulleted are true. Silver/Gina did say you pay for the membership which to some, felt very GGG because that is what they do.

We did "guess" that there were fake items in the box because that's the impression that Silver/Gina was giving us.

When a new subscription service comes out, we always compare it to x y z.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

Wait...is she actually suspended from MuT?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I think she said something about her comments being on moderation? I don't know if that is something MuT does. Maybe Zadi isn't around to moderate them, but why would they be on moderate anyways?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...is she actually suspended from MuT?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she said something about her comments being on moderation? I don't know if that is something MuT does. Maybe Zadi isn't around to moderate them, but why would they be on moderate anyways?


 They are moderated for new members. When I was a new member (well, i still am!) most of my comments (up to like even my comments in the 20s) went through a spam filter and weren't posted until Zadi went through and approved them.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

Ah ok, maybe she didn't understand that part. I don't know how many posts she has. I know that I posted like crazy when I first started so I must have gotten through that pretty fast lol



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They are moderated for new members. When I was a new member (well, i still am!) most of my comments (up to like even my comments in the 20s) went through a spam filter and weren't posted until Zadi went through and approved them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she said something about her comments being on moderation? I don't know if that is something MuT does. Maybe Zadi isn't around to moderate them, but why would they be on moderate anyways?


 Oh if its just moderation, it is only because she hasn't been a member long enough or because she hasn't posted enough. Zadi has said before that she only checks the filter in the morning and at night, so those posts will come through eventually. 

Many other members (particularly in the lbb thread) have said their posts are moderated too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...is she actually suspended from MuT?


 I certainly hope not, that would be completely ridiculous and unfair.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah ok, maybe she didn't understand that part. I don't know how many posts she has. I know that I posted like crazy when I first started so I must have gotten through that pretty fast lol


 Yeah I never remember it happening to me, but lots of people have complained about it recently.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope not, that would be completely ridiculous and unfair.


 That was my thought too, but I read more of her comments on the video and her comments here are just being held for moderation, like all new members.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she said something about her comments being on moderation? I don't know if that is something MuT does. Maybe Zadi isn't around to moderate them, but why would they be on moderate anyways?


 My posts were also moderated when I first joined especially if they had links and what not, nothing to be alarmed about. It did take a few days for me to see my post depending on what forum I posted it in.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe I'm blind, but I just don't see where she's being attacked on here.  People questioning her views/video/whatever, yes...but attacked?  Not in my opinion...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I'm blind, but I just don't see where she's being attacked on here.  People questioning her views/video/whatever, yes...but attacked?  Not in my opinion...


 I guess some people are more sensitive, but I agree with you. She referred to what we do as "making fun of" posh pod, which I think constructive criticism is a lot different than making fun. Even if it is about spelling errors. I also don't think we ever accused Gina and Silver of being one person, I think we were just confused because of how they were responding to emails.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

Where did she say she was attacked? I think I missed that part?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I'm blind, but I just don't see where she's being attacked on here.  People questioning her views/video/whatever, yes...but attacked?  Not in my opinion...


 I agree. I think a lot of what is being said of MUT over there is misleading or just exaggerations of what is actually the case.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did she say she was attacked? I think I missed that part?


 "Thank you so much! You honestly have NO IDEA what that means to me! Today was just a total suckfest. I guess you don't have to be fair if you're the moderator of a forum. I've never had my character attacked like this before. I have to say...not likingï»¿ it one bit!"


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2012)

here, she said that.

edit: oops, playedinloops beat me to it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2012)

also she's basically implying that zadi is a ruthless discussion leader who is censoring her, when that is not the case at all. who's character is being attacked now?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

imo, she has more than implied it:

"Thank you! And it's not like I actually believe in the company either! If people read the info in the down bar they'd see that I wrote tons of things I found wrong and unprofessional about the way that The Posh Pod has acted. And you should see what they're saying about me on theï»¿ makuptalk forum, but Zadidoll has apparently suspended my account from posting privileges so I can't even stand up for myself! Now THAT is unprofessional!"

and

"I tried to write about a lot of it in the down bar of this video and had hoped that people would just ask whatever questionsï»¿ they had. But it seems that they would rather make up their own assumptions than hear about the truth. Plus my posting privileges have been revoked on MUT because* Zadidoll doesn't care about the truth* I guess. I posted it to my facebook page instead."


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  We're just a bunch of regular people with an interest in services like these wanting to know the truth about a company that has been been dishonest and evasive.  Yes, we question these things, because there are enough services out there that we KNOW certain companies don't work with these services.  We're not bullying poor Silver OR this vlogger.  Silver had ample opportunity to explain her side, as well...instead she sent out a face cease and desist letter and personal information.  So. Whatever.


 MuT doesn't care about the truth! 






(Ok, now I'm poking fun, and I'll admit it.)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh ok, I haven't checked out the comments on the video so I haven't seen that. I think she just doesn't know what the moderation was, so maybe that is a mistake on her part. I don't know.

In all fairness, Zadi did post it out of nowhere and started posting bullet things and then everyone else started talking about it too, I would feel kind of bombarded a little as well. Attacked, I don't know but us MuT girls can be scary lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok, I haven't checked out the comments on the video so I haven't seen that. I think she just doesn't know what the moderation was, so maybe that is a mistake on her part. I don't know.
> 
> In all fairness, Zadi did post it out of nowhere and started posting bullet things and then everyone else started talking about it too, I would feel kind of bombarded a little as well. Attacked, I don't know but us MuT girls can be scary lol


 I'm sure it was a mistake, but I'm sure she is also reading this thread right now, and should probably clear it up for her readers because it does make Zadi look bad, when Zadi hasn't even done anything.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a mistake, but I'm sure she is also reading this thread right now, and should probably clear it up for her readers because it does make Zadi look bad, when Zadi hasn't even done anything.


 exactly! if she is reading this thread and watching her "character be attacked" then she could clearly see why her comments aren't going through as we just explained why. but no, instead she's letting her viewers think we're saying all kinds of bad things about her and that zadi suspended her and whatever else.

to me this just seems like a huge overreaction.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

Contrary to popular belief I'm not always online.



I haven't read all the posts since my last post in this thread so I'm not sure what's going on yet HOWEVER, having been alerted to what was said I figured I'd better come check.

1. Her posts were tagged by Defensio as spam. She posted four LONG back-to-back posts which triggered our spam catcher and as a result her posts are now tagged as spam and put into a moderator hold. I've validated one and left the identical posts in a mod hold which will be "deleted" at the end of the night when I go through Huddler to clean up the posts. Three of those four posts were tagged by Defensio as _*Spam Flagged (99%) by Defensio*_.

2. She's not banned from the forums. https://www.makeuptalk.com/u/82397/superfreaky1ru If she were banned under her name it would say "*BANNED*".

3. She has never been warned nor infracted because she hasn't broken any rules.

Superfreaky1ru   30 Days 6 Months 1 Year All Time Infractions
0 0 0 *0*
Warnings
0 0 0 *0*
Admin Notes
0 0 0 *0*

4. She's part of the Users tier. She doesn't have signature privileges because she hasn't met the requirements for it, once she has enough valid posts then her account will be automatically placed in that tier as well.

So now for me to catch up on the posts.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok... lots of things to address.



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to add that the comments on the forum have been very respectful to people with learning disabilities (in my opinion). I never got the impression that anyone meant to poke fun at others based on education level or potential learning disability. The problem is...you cannot have a service called "Posh Pod" with a crappy website and emails full of spelling errors and get mad when people point it out. On top of that, she threatened people with phony legal mechanisms and posted pictures of other boxes. I'm currently in law school and have been following this forum because of Posh Pod's hilarious misuse of the law. This company is a joke.
> 
> I also want to add that I don't think the products are horrible and I don't fault anyone for liking their bag. But the way that this company has acted is downright unprofessional. *This isn't personal. MakeupTalk calls out Birchbox and Myglam when they are wrong. They handle our concerns in a professional way and no one questions their legitimacy. If you don't understand this...then maybe you're not cut out for the business world. *


 I have to agree. Pretty much all of the main beauty box companies have been called out to the carpet on different occasions. Look at the recent snafu that happened with Birchbox and the BeFine products. Members here called it out, Birchbox was contacted and addressed about it, they looked into the matter realized "oops expired products WAS sent out, let's fix the problem" and did just that. Within 36 hours of the first posts made here on MUT about the expired product Birchbox contacted ALL of the affected members about the problem and the 100 points to rectify the situation. Within another 36 hours of that BeFine contacted those members with a secondary solution.

In MyGlam's case each time a problem happened they addressed the matter with 72 hours. Unlike Birchbox, MyGlam still has room to grow in fixing the problems when it affects hundreds if not thousands of members.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (This is directed at the vlogger, not at anyone who actually posts here, since she said that she is a lurker)
> 
> Give me a bloody break. I do NOT care about your child's issues if they are irrelevant to the topic! Which in this case, THEY ARE. Your son isn't trying to portray himself as a LUXURY BUSINESS OWNER, so there is a world of difference between his Asperger's and the poor representation Posh Pod have given THEMSELVES.


 I have to agree with this. It kind of reminds me of how Gina/Silver posted on Facebook, in the reply to me, that the owner had cancer. Here's what I posted on page 1 that had been written on the Posh Pod Facebook wall before the post and reply were deleted.



> The owner of Posh Pod is a cancer patient. During her battle the first time around she realized how important it was to use high quality products to avoid additional drying, or burning of the skin &amp; hair worse then it already was from the chemotherapy &amp; radiation treatments. With the chemicals and medications making nails brittle and weak and of coarse finding accessories such as false eyelashes and scarfs that would assist with the additional hair loss and sores that happen during these very invasive treatments. She began by searching and locating things that would help herself and then started to assist others within her group of support. Now, it is a passion and we have born from this Posh Pod.


 My own sons have a speech impediment but what does that have anything to do with the fact the products sent to members are from EBay or the fact that Gina/Silver sent out a Cease and Desist with numerous spelling errors in an attempt to bully and intimidate people? In that email she sent out the PERSONAL and IDENTIFYING information of two of her customers, who are MUT members, which I'm sure violates some type of Federal privacy law. I'm not a lawyer nor do I pretend to be but I still believe that the two ladies whose home addresses were sent out to random people have a case against Posh Pod, Silver/Gina.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Its a lot like bringing up being a cancer survivor to sell your ebay pods.


 Exactly.



> Originally Posted by *Superfreaky1ru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Zadi, if you're going to put up my video as "evidence" of me being mislead by Silver and Gina, maybe you should post the ENTIRE thing.  Here's the part you failed to post-
> ...


 I know you're a subscriber which is why I'm shocked that you made the claims against me while not naming me. Most people who subscribe to my channel or liked my Facebook wall knows I'm the Community Manager here at MUT. I'm not out to make you public enemy #1, I'm not, I merely addressed to you in my YouTube comment that what you said that Gina/Silver said to you was untrue.



> I'm the Community Manager of Makeup Talk and so I'm the person you're talking about at 6:33 about asking Gina/Silver for a free box. I NEVER contacted them requesting a free box. That is a blatant lie on Gina/Silver's part. The ONLY communication I hadï»¿ with them was on Facebook - the post was later deleted. She emailed me with a C&amp;D in which she posted your name along with the names &amp; addressed of other people.


 You shouldn't be ashamed of the video you did however at the same time you should stick to facts and not hearsay. I think that had you addressed the products in your pod first then the contraversy and left out the fact you child has Asperger's along with the hearsay people wouldn't be upset. The only two things I'm upset with you is that you claim in YouTube comments that I don't care about the truth, that I'm out to make you public enemy #1 and that you're trying to make me into a bad guy because our spam catcher Defensio tagged your posts as 99% spam which placed those posts in a moderator hold. I've stated several times in different areas I only check Huddler twice a day - once in the morning and once in the evening. I'm the ONLY moderator that does as it's part of my duties as Community Manager unless I assign other Super Moderators to checking it more often (which I do when I'm going to be away from MUT for more than a day otherwise it will fill up with hundreds of posts).



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow there's no reason for that vlogger to attack members of makeuptalk or the community here as a whole. If the products and the company are so great she shouldn't be so defensive and let them both speak for themselves. Also I don't follow her reasoning or connection she tries to make with the owner of posh pod and her son having aspegers.


 I don't think she meant to make it seem like she was attacking the members here however it does come across as such.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope Silver/Gina (I am still confused on who owns the company) can turn things around. I do want to see her succeed. I don't think its fair for Sheryl (the vlogger) to get attacked on the forums. I talk to her often and shes my go to sample girl and without getting in the middle of it, please be sympathetic to what others are going through. Yes, she is a "lurker" but that doesn't make her creepy, as I lurked for a long time before I signed up.
> 
> I will end that here, please don't hate me for sticking up for the little guy, I know a lot of you were put off for her video but remember, this is a Posh Pod discussion!


 No one is going to hate you.



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know what else I find strange? And this may just be me, but why was she on the phone with "Silver" ("Gina" was there also) for THREE HOURS? Especially if it was a company that she hadn't heard of and it was BEFORE all the eBay/MUT drama. So, 3 hours, really?


 I can believe it actually.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm irked because it seems like her list of bullets about MUT are misleading.
> 
> ...


 Well if I recall correctly many of us were concerned it would be like GGG since the wording Posh Pod had was you're paying for membership which is exactly what GGG used and turned around in using that excuse to not refunding members. I no longer recall if it was someone from Posh Pod or from GGG that made the comparsion of membership like membership at a gold course. I think it was Gina/Silver but I just no longer remember. To me membership should be like Costco - you pay a membership fee but for any reason and at any time you can cancel your membership and get a refund.

www.costco.com/Browse/ProductSet.aspx?Prodid=24743 Membership: We will refund your membership fee in full at any time if you are dissatisfied.




> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...is she actually suspended from MuT?


 No.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she said something about her comments being on moderation? I don't know if that is something MuT does. Maybe Zadi isn't around to moderate them, but why would they be on moderate anyways?


 Defensio tagged her four back-to-back posts as 99% spam. One post was validated the other two are still in moderator hold until tonight when I go through Defensio/Huddler and validate or delete other posts.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also she's basically implying that zadi is a ruthless discussion leader who is censoring her, when that is not the case at all. who's character is being attacked now?


 That's how it came off to me with her YouTube comments which I'm absolutely shocked since she's one of my subscribers.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> imo, she has more than implied it:
> 
> ...


 I agree. She's claiming I did something to her account here when 1) I hadn't been online since this morning and 2) she triggered Defensio which tagged her posts as spam and will continue to do so for a while (it will actually take some time of me validating her posts to "teach" Defensio not to spam tag her. It's the same with other accounts. Heck, even many of my first posts here at MUT are tagged as spam and had to be validated.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok, I haven't checked out the comments on the video so I haven't seen that. I think she just doesn't know what the moderation was, so maybe that is a mistake on her part. I don't know.
> 
> In all fairness, Zadi did post it out of nowhere and started posting bullet things and then everyone else started talking about it too, I would feel kind of bombarded a little as well. Attacked, I don't know but us MuT girls can be scary lol


 I was actually alerted to the video by another member which is why I posted her video.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 29, 2012)

It really seems Sheryl is giving all of her benefit of the doubt to Silver/Gina and none to us or to Zadi. Sorry Vee, but it is really hard to see it any differently based on the various exchanges.

In addition, I am among those who are floored by the grammar/language defense. There is no excuse for a shoddily constructed, grammatically challenged business website in this day and age. It's not a Facebook post or MUT post;  an e-commerce website is a marketing tool and meant to convince me to buy something.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

And when you think about it, we have nothing to gain here.  Our questions are truly for the sake of honesty. Silver has a LOT to gain by dishonesty and a lot to lose if some of these companies decide to take action about her distribution of their samples, etc. Not sure why she would get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also she's basically implying that zadi is a ruthless discussion leader who is censoring her, when that is not the case at all. who's character is being attacked now?


 Yeah, my posts were moderated too, for about the first month I was here, especially if I tried to quote someone in a response.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And when you think about it, we have nothing to gain or lose here.  Our questions are truly for the sake of honesty. Silver has a LOT to gain by dishonesty and a lot to lose if some of these companies decide to take action about her distribution of their samples, etc. Not sure why she would get the benefit of the doubt.


 And costing $30, a consumer has a lot to lose. This whole thing definitely seems backwards.


----------



## Souly (Apr 29, 2012)

To lurk &amp; then make a vlog about us without engaging in the conversation is creepy. I get that she is your friend but she isn't mine. When did this become the defend Sheryl discussion?

I'm here to offer my opinion. I was one who actually paid $29.99. I feel ripped off. If silver/gina/who cares was upfront about where she was buying her samples, I would have never signed up. Crap from ebay is not posh. I asked for a refund for the next months pod. She didn't get back to me for 4 days. She claims she wasn't online. Someone was online to erase comments on their fb. Many negative ones about people being unhappy that they got crap from ebay.I didn't get a refund until I filed a paypal dispute. Nice way to conduct business. Real "posh".

I'm sorry your son has autism Sheryl. That has nothing to do with how gina/silver buys samples off ebay. Silver/Gina having cancer has nothing to do with how she buys her samples on ebay. I've been bed ridden for the past 2 1/2 years. I don't expect people to feel sorry for me. Those things are NOT the issue. The issue is that gina/silver is buying her samples off ebay. Ebay is notorious for selling old/discontinued/counterfeit beauty items. I have been the victim of that many times which is why I don't buy those kind of things off ebay. I don't want people to get ripped off like I was.

Zadi, I'm sorry that you were unfairly attacked. You truly did not deserve that.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And when you think about it, we have nothing to gain or lose here.  Our questions are truly for the sake of honesty. Silver has a LOT to gain by dishonesty and a lot to lose if some of these companies decide to take action about her distribution of their samples, etc. Not sure why she would get the benefit of the doubt.


 Exactly.

I was wicked excited when I read  about this. Then things started not adding up. I was very disappointed. I wanted Posh Pod to be for real and really working with those companies.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my posts were moderated too, for about the first month I was here, especially if I tried to quote someone in a response.


 Sorry, on further reading, I see Zadi's reply that the four back to back long posts triggered it. In general, I've found this site to be well monitored and the filters seem to work, esp in terms of people posting referral links etc.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes! I would love a genuinely posh service! I still don't understand why there isn't one yet, bc LVMH could start one immediately with their products alone.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

> To lurk &amp; then make a vlog about us without engaging in the conversation is creepy. I get that she is your friend but she isn't mine. When did this become the defend Sheryl discussion?
> 
> I'm here to offer my opinion. I was one who actually paid $29.99. I feel ripped off. If silver/gina/who cares was upfront about where she was buying her samples, I would have never signed up. Crap from ebay is not posh. I asked for a refund for the next months pod. She didn't get back to me for 4 days. She claims she wasn't online. Someone was online to erase comments on their fb. Many negative ones about people being unhappy that they got crap from ebay.I didn't get a refund until I filed a paypal dispute. Nice way to conduct business. Real "posh".
> 
> ...


 I wasnt trying to defend her per say. Just offer up the fact that this thread is about posh pod and not about sheryls son and her video. She did say things in her video and I don't know anything about that but remember that she is a human and has an opinion too. I am so sorry you feel ripped off. Do a Paypal dispute for April, they will side with you if it's not as described. That's not fair for you to keep a crappy box cause she loves eBay and mislead you/consumers/us.


----------



## Souly (Apr 29, 2012)

You said you would end it here...only you didn't. You continue to defend her when its Zadi who got attacked.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope Silver/Gina (I am still confused on who owns the company) can turn things around. I do want to see her succeed. I don't think its fair for Sheryl (the vlogger) to get attacked on the forums. I talk to her often and shes my go to sample girl and without getting in the middle of it, please be sympathetic to what others are going through. Yes, she is a "lurker" but that doesn't make her creepy, as I lurked for a long time before I signed up.
> 
> I will end that here, please don't hate me for sticking up for the little guy, I know a lot of you were put off for her video but remember, this is a Posh Pod discussion!


----------



## Souly (Apr 29, 2012)

Thats what I was trying to point out. Its not about Sheryl. Its about posh pod.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wasnt trying to defend her per say. Just offer up the fact that this thread is about posh pod and not about sheryls son and her video. She did say things in her video and I don't know anything about that but remember that she is a human and has an opinion too.
> I am so sorry you feel ripped off. Do a Paypal dispute for April, they will side with you if it's not as described. That's not fair for you to keep a crappy box cause she loves eBay and mislead you/consumers/us.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

Alright ladies, lets not turn on each other. We're all in agreement that Posh Pod should be the focus since the problem stems from their misleading comments on their Facebook wall and on their site. Unfortunately people will be mislead by the misrepresentation and outright lies from their company rep(s).


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 30, 2012)

Goodness sakes. How does such a little company spur so much drama!?


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Goodness sakes. How does such a little company spur so much drama!?


 Good question! Drama, drama, drama.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 3, 2012)

Did anyone stay for May?


----------



## Caryatid (May 3, 2012)

LoL. I bet they won't even get a May pod out. They're probably going to get shut down real damn soon.


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2012)

She's already purchased the items from EBay for May (which are her 3rd party vendors). She's sending out Chanel (potentially fakes). According to her EBay history she most recently bought in April:


ORLY, IN A SNAP,DRIES NAIL LACQUER IN MINUTES, 4oz (purchased Apr-25-12 15:51)
CHANEL skincare/fragrance sample lot 9 pieces (purchased Apr-22-12 17:53)
CLARINS SHIMMER VEIL SUNLIT SHIMMER (purchased Apr-09-12 11:46)
Lot of 10 Round 2piece Storage - Display - Retail boxes (purchased Apr-09-12 10:50)
CHANEL/ Lot of 15 (samples+box+ribbons) (purchased Apr-06-12 23:02)


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 4, 2012)

In response to Angie Tacker, I didn't stay for May.  Apart from wasting $30, it was a really bad experience to be lied to and swindled.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (May 5, 2012)

ditto.



> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In response to Angie Tacker, I didn't stay for May.  Apart from wasting $30, it was a really bad experience to be lied to and swindled.


----------



## mermuse (May 11, 2012)

Woah.  It's easy to miss a lot around here when you're away.

It doesn't seem like anyone stuck around for May, then?


----------



## iPretty949 (May 13, 2012)

Posh Pods are being shipped out 5/10-5/15 accdg to their FB page. If anybody is subbed to PoshPod, I hope they'll post their pods here for this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2012)

I wonder how many of her EBay purchases will show up in this month's pods.

I noticed that other than us there has been no other discussion or even blog posts about it. There are two videos up on YouTube - both of which have been previously mentioned. I'm still of the belief that she's preying upon women who don't know much about products.


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 13, 2012)

I hope someone on here stayed subbed. I'm curious to see what's in this month's pod.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 13, 2012)

I was going to comment and ask the woman who did the review if she was still subbed for May and if we could expect another review but I'm blocked from commenting on her videos.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 13, 2012)

This is most likely true.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how many of her EBay purchases will show up in this month's pods.
> 
> I noticed that other than us there has been no other discussion or even blog posts about it. There are two videos up on YouTube - both of which have been previously mentioned. I'm still of the belief that she's preying upon women who don't know much about products.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 13, 2012)

Sheryl?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to comment and ask the woman who did the review if she was still subbed for May and if we could expect another review but I'm blocked from commenting on her videos.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sheryl?


 yup


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to comment and ask the woman who did the review if she was still subbed for May and if we could expect another review but I'm blocked from commenting on her videos.


 well it looks like she was the only one censoring people, oh the irony.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 13, 2012)

I will ask her.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 14, 2012)

Sheryl is a super good person, so if she blocked anyone from MUT, it is probably because she thought she was being blocked at one point.  In any case, I think we should let bygones be bygones. 

Zadidoll is a stellar community manager, and Sheryl is a great blogger and very supportive of women, and the only reason there was a misunderstanding was because of the posh pod manager Silver's lies.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sheryl is a super good person, so if she blocked anyone from MUT, it is probably because she thought she was being blocked at one point.  In any case, I think we should let bygones be bygones.
> 
> Zadidoll is a stellar community manager, and Sheryl is a great blogger and very supportive of women, and the only reason there was a misunderstanding was because of the posh pod manager Silver's lies.


 I said something similar to Sheryl because Silver/Gina lied to her about me. I think Sheryl is too trusting to take Gina/Silver's words at face value especially considering that Gina/Silver are out to make money. Fortunately, Gina/Silver's own actions on their Facebook and website coupled with the fact the EBay account shows they're buying products from EBay vendors instead of directly working with companies shows exactly what kind of people they are. Unfortunately, I think Sheryl's feelings were hurt because she chose to believe I was out to get her instead of believing in the truth and that I never block or banned her from here. She triggered Defensio and so her posts were subsequently placed in moderator mode. She's more than welcome to continue to post here at MUT.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 14, 2012)

You know, this got ridiculous. What burns me up is some people got their feelings and hurt and things got said- and this isn't even a company that is going be around and providing a decent service in the long haul- so really, it was for nothing!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

I have to agree Angie.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 14, 2012)

I don't think Sheryl is gettin a may pod.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think Sheryl is gettin a may pod.


 Thanks for asking. hmmm I wonder if anyone is. I REALLY want to see whats in it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 14, 2012)

Just go to her ebay.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking. hmmm I wonder if anyone is. I REALLY want to see whats in it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Just go to her ebay.


 Well yeah, but I also want to see if she finishes clearing out her arbonne inventory!


----------



## Steffi (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is that Skin Savvy or simply Savvy? I'm still laughing over the fact she promised Dior, Chanel and yet I don't see either of those among the listed items. Don't get me wrong, if the items are legit then that's a pretty sweet box however I can't help but shake the feeling this company is just shady.


 I'm sure someone's mentioned this, haven't gotten through all the pages yet, but those Savvy cream eyeshadow quads were sold at Sally Beauty years ago when I worked there, and were discontinued/clearanced out years ago(long before I'd quit the company in 2010).


----------



## zadidoll (May 17, 2012)

Yuk! I knew it was discontinued but it's THAT old?! GROSS!


----------



## Steffi (May 17, 2012)

Yeah.  Sally started to carry Femme Couture in about 2008 I believe, which replaced the Savvy makeup line, except for the nail polish, which they'd relabeled with the fc logo.  Recently though they discontinued the nail polish(good thing because it sucked).  I can't think of anyone else who sold Savvy products.  I think it was a Sally only line.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 17, 2012)

Ok, ladies.  I have been so enthralled with this drama that I went ahead and signed up for a box.  It should be here in a few days and I will let you know what I end up getting.  I am so curious to see if it is in fact what was purchased through ebay.


----------



## zadidoll (May 17, 2012)

Indeed let us know what's in your box Dreamsniper1. I'm absolutely curious. Are you getting the May box or a June one though?

Looking at her EBay account it looks like she abandoned buying from it - last EBay purchase was April 25. It's possible she went and created a new account or is using another account to purchase from so there's no trail to her.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreamsniper1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, ladies.  I have been so enthralled with this drama that I went ahead and signed up for a box.  It should be here in a few days and I will let you know what I end up getting.  I am so curious to see if it is in fact what was purchased through ebay.


 
Thanks for your sacrifice!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 17, 2012)

Oooh, make sure you snap a few photos for us, hehehe


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Indeed let us know what's in your box Dreamsniper1. I'm absolutely curious. Are you getting the May box or a June one though?
> 
> Looking at her EBay account it looks like she abandoned buying from it - last EBay purchase was April 25. It's possible she went and created a new account or is using another account to purchase from so there's no trail to her.


I bet she opened a new account.


----------



## luckylilme (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreamsniper1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, ladies.  I have been so enthralled with this drama that I went ahead and signed up for a box.  It should be here in a few days and I will let you know what I end up getting.  I am so curious to see if it is in fact what was purchased through ebay.


  I've been watching this thread and I'm so happy you are taking one for the team. I was almost curious enough to do it myself. FYI I plan on starting my own monthly beauty subscription and for the low price of $15 a month any of you ladies can be the proud new owner of my unwanted leftovers from my monthly subscriptions and any other knock off makeup I can round up at a flee market for fillers. Let me know if you are interested. You won't want to miss this! Tell your friends about it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 18, 2012)

I will most assuredly report back, including pictures.  I received a notice that it has been mailed out already.  Waiting to see!!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been watching this thread and I'm so happy you are taking one for the team. I was almost curious enough to do it myself. FYI I plan on starting my own monthly beauty subscription and for the low price of $15 a month any of you ladies can be the proud new owner of my unwanted leftovers from my monthly subscriptions and any other knock off makeup I can round up at a flee market for fillers. Let me know if you are interested. You won't want to miss this! Tell your friends about it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (May 18, 2012)

Kudos to all you ladies that signed up for the May pod! I'm definitely curious about what's going to be in it (if there even is going to be one), but it makes me so nervous. You will definitely have to share what you get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 18, 2012)

Ok, darlings...I am getting a bit nervous.  I noticed two days ago that I got an email saying that a package had been mailed but I checked today and the package still has not moved, which generally means that it has not shipped  yet.  Should I be worried?  Usually when I get a notification that a shipping label has been created by a company it ships out later that day.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreamsniper1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, darlings...I am getting a bit nervous.  I noticed two days ago that I got an email saying that a package had been mailed but I checked today and the package still has not moved, which generally means that it has not shipped  yet.  Should I be worried?  Usually when I get a notification that a shipping label has been created by a company it ships out later that day.


My last Birchbox (2 boxes actually) did that and sat for days with no update after the notice was sent to me. Who is the carrier?


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 21, 2012)

USPS.  Post office issue maybe.  Who knows.  It still has not changed but it may be a fluke issue.


----------



## Angelaelle (May 21, 2012)

I've been an eBay seller for years and use USPS almost exclusively. I've had cases where the shipping notice never updates, even if the package is moving, or it finally updates after the buyer has received the package. And sometimes it just takes about 48 hours for the notice to update. It has to do with the post office scanning the bar code on the box, and being that it's a somewhat manual process, sometimes it doesn't get done, or isn't done quickly. I wouldn't worry until you're past the estimated delivery date.


----------



## Pellen (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My last Birchbox (2 boxes actually) did that and sat for days with no update after the notice was sent to me. Who is the carrier?


My May Birchbox this month sat in NY for 5 days before it moved at all, I received the shipping notification the 12th and the next movement which was the processing was the 17th, Birchbox is a reputable company and has shipping issues, so I would give it a few day before getting uber nervous.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

I've been having issues with the USPS lately, too! First, my Birchboxes BOTH sat in one place for a good 5 days before they moved. Then I had a package that was sent to me "lost" for 3 weeks and then finally showed up at my house all beat up with a mailing date that was a month old, just as it should have been.

And more recently, I mailed 3 trades on the same day (a little less than a week ago) and despite the fact that normally, things I mail via First Class mail get there within 3 days or so, they've all yet to get them (unless they got them today, but I know at least one did not).

WHAT THE HECK, USPS. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 21, 2012)

I received notice of shipping for my second BB last Tursday and still no tracking number today.  Never had this problem before; it is so frustrating!


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 22, 2012)

Ok, ladies.  I just checked and the package was finally taken to the post office or picked up by the carrier.  Estimated arrival is Thursday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really am excited to get this box.  I keep hoping that they can turn things around and get their business together.  I will not be a happy camper however if I paid thirty bucks for a bunch of crap from ebay that I could have bought myself.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 22, 2012)

According to the tracking through the post office my box should be here Thursday.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 22, 2012)

Excellent! Can't wait to see what's featured in this month's pod.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 24, 2012)

It just got to my house.  I had my niece open the package.  I will send pictures when I get home and see it for myself but this is what she said it had inside:

2 full size MAC products: one lip liner and one lip gloss (she tells me that these are in a MAC shopping bag)

2 full size Chanel products: one blush and one lipstick

2 julep nail polishes

multiple foil packets of different products

one sample of a chanel product

Two perfume samples

in the bag that was sent out last month

Now I wish I were home so that I could see it all myself, lol.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 24, 2012)

It would be a great Pod if the products were the real thing. Maybe when the pictures go up one of the trained eyes here can determine it, because I have all kinds of bells and whistles going off after reading that thread with the pictures of the counterfeit MAC products. And isn't Julep one of those members-only companies?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would be a great Pod if the products were the real thing. Maybe when the pictures go up one of the trained eyes here can determine it, because I have all kinds of bells and whistles going off after reading that thread with the pictures of the counterfeit MAC products. And isn't Julep one of those members-only companies?


 No, Julep sells their products individually to non-Mavens.


----------



## Caryatid (May 24, 2012)

I can't wait to see the Chanels in picture.


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

Oooh, you're definitely going to have to post photos when you get the chance!!



> Originally Posted by *dreamsniper1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It just got to my house.  I had my niece open the package.  I will send pictures when I get home and see it for myself but this is what she said it had inside:
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 24, 2012)

I am itching to get home to see the stuff for myself!   I will post pics as soon as I get there.  I have never been able to purchase Chanel stuff before because it was too expensive and we do not have any outlet stores around here.  You guys will have to tell me if it is the real deal or not.  I have a few MAC products of my own so that I might be able to spot.  I am hopeful that all of this is the real deal and that my $30 was well spent.


----------



## Caryatid (May 24, 2012)

It sounds like she picked up some ebay lots of dubious authenticity (we already know that the Victoria's Secret bags are counterfeit -- or correct me if I'm wrong?) and went ahead and bought a few filler things at "saphora". I wouldn't get my hopes up, but at least if they are established as fakes, you can press action to get your money back.


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like she picked up some ebay lots of dubious authenticity (we already know that the Victoria's Secret bags are counterfeit -- or correct me if I'm wrong?) and went ahead and bought a few filler things at "saphora". I wouldn't get my hopes up, but at least if they are established as fakes, you can press action to get your money back.


 I think that's what everyone is kind of expecting now. I'm really interested to see photos of this stuff!!


----------



## teegardenbr (May 24, 2012)

_This was 23 pages of hilarious! I needed a break from constantly checking LBB; thanks ladies!!_


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like she picked up some ebay lots of dubious authenticity (we already know that the Victoria's Secret bags are counterfeit -- or correct me if I'm wrong?) and went ahead and bought a few filler things at "saphora". I wouldn't get my hopes up, but at least if they are established as fakes, you can press action to get your money back.


 I love Saphora. Whenever I feel like I need a good deformation, that's where I go.


----------



## zadidoll (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreamsniper1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It just got to my house.  I had my niece open the package.  I will send pictures when I get home and see it for myself but this is what she said it had inside:
> 
> ...


 
Julep she could have received for free. I get all my Julep polishes for free now thanks to referrals. I won't be paying for my Julep boxes until mid-2013. The MACs I'm curious to see because I know she bought some MAC stuff from Ebay. Ebay is notorious for fake MACs. Same with the Chanel products... we know she bought a ton of fake Chanels. I'm dying of curiosity!


----------



## AuntOly (May 25, 2012)

I am dying to know too!


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 25, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]As promised, here is my package from Posh Pod:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]2 Julep polishes: Nessa and Kylie[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Makeup bag[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Bvlgari 2 perfume set, Creative Scentsations Lotion mini in Black Currant and Fig, DKNY Be Delicious sample, Stila tinted moisturizer foil packet, Alterna Caviar Anti Aging Shampoo and Conditioner foil packets, Redken Refining Sea Polish foil packet (2)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chanel White Essential Base mini packet in Mimosa, Sheertone Shimmer Blush #1 in Escapade Desert Rose (8grams), Hydrabase CrÃ¨me Lipstick in #03 Escapade Desert Rose [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]close up of the lipstick[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]MAC lip pencil in Burgundy, LipGlass in Crimson[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Nothing in my package had posh pod stickers but most looked like it was older stuff.  [/SIZE]


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 25, 2012)

As promised, here is my package from posh pod:





2 Julep nail polishes in Nessa and Kylie

and the same bag that was sent out last month


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 25, 2012)

Out of everything, the Chanel blush made me laugh.  I cannot imagine Chanel using such a flimsy package...


----------



## kmoore714 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like she picked up some ebay lots of dubious authenticity (we already know that the Victoria's Secret bags are counterfeit -- or correct me if I'm wrong?) and went ahead and bought a few filler things at "saphora". I wouldn't get my hopes up, but at least if they are established as fakes, you can press action to get your money back.


 I have been a longtime lurker here, but I have finally created an account...I work at Victoria's Secret when I was in college, and I recognize that bag. I believe it is from the spring 2008 collection, so it's probably off of ebay as well. I am positive that VS wouldn't partner with anyone in a subscription service though. They actually kept tabs on people that made bulk purchases from the stores when I worked there to try to prevent the merchandise from being resold on ebay. Corporate made those that bought over a certain amount (either $ amount or number of products) sign a form stating that the merch was for personal use and wouldn't be resold.


----------



## zadidoll (May 25, 2012)

The Chanel blush is a fake, the blush cases don't look like that. Here's what real Chanel blushes look like - screenshot from Macys.com.





I found the fakes on another website (*WARNING*: The link does go to a site that sells counterfeit products) selling for under $4 for a set of 8.





That same site is also selling fake Chanel lipsticks for under $4 for a set of 18.









The lipstick is also a fake. Real Chanel lipsticks have their logo embossed directly onto the lipstick itself. No logo = fake. Also Chanel lipsticks come in square tubes not round. Just for comparison. The image on left is of the Rouge Allure lipstick and the one on the right is the Hydrabase Creme lipstick.



 





 

 Unfortunately the MAC products are fakes as well. Notice on the tube it says "Lipgelee" but the box says "Lipglass". Real Lipglass in the tubes state "Lipglass" right on the tube. On top of that MAC discontinued Lipglass in tubes a few years back. Lipglass is sold strictly in lipgloss round tubes with doe foot applicators. Plus look at the logo embossed on the tube, it's not correctly set on the tube. The only Lipglass still sold in a tube is the clear (image on black background from MAC, images on white background from Macy's).



 

 



As for the lip liner it looks real however MAC's lip liner in Burgandy is a brown-red color.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 25, 2012)

I obviously can't say for sure and I don't want to make any false accusations but the chanel blush seems counterfeit to me...disregarding the fact that the packaging is hideous, a quick google for chanel sheertone only brings up "wholesale" cosmetic sites. Obviously I'm no make up historian, but I can't find ANYTHING that seems legit that talks about it. And that is the only thing I've looked into so far. So I guess on that account I can say for sure it's counterfeit, lol.

haha, Zadi beat me to it while I researched further. All I have to say is I would NOT put that stuff on my face.


----------



## zadidoll (May 25, 2012)

BTW - someone posted the other day in the main MUT section a site they were wondering above. Well that site posted turns out to sell those "Lipgelee" fake MAC lipglass.



 



And a quick search on Temptalia's site - she's been reporting MAC products since 1998 - yields no results for Lipglass in the tubes like that. I could have sworn it was sold at one point in tubes like that but looks like I was wrong and it never was. SOME Lipglass were sold in tubes but those tend to be LE items.


----------



## AuntOly (May 25, 2012)

I think someone who can speak on authority to this needs to forward the info to the correct people, as well as the people who wrote the article on counterfeit makeup sales and their dangers. To the poster who revived the "posh" pod. Did you read the article. It said, among other swarms things the cosmetics had a dangerous amount of bacteria and lead in them. I hope you are not planning on using them


----------



## zadidoll (May 25, 2012)

I've reported their Facebook page to Facebook but doubt Facebook will do anything until a company like Chanel or MAC steps in. MAC and Chanel won't do anything either since it's been reported to them she's reselling counterfeits ways back before she even sent out the first box. I think the best bet is for those who bought boxes is to report her to Paypal for reselling counterfeit products and report her to her state's Dept of Business Licenses and the Attorney General in her state.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 25, 2012)

This is quite sad because I'm sure she is taking advantage of women who are not as informed on all this as we all are. They are probably going to put this crap on their faces too which makes me mad actually that this women has the audacity to hurt others just to make a buck. I wonder how many women who do not read this forum received this pod with the fake products.


----------



## zadidoll (May 25, 2012)

It is sad. I find Gina/Silver to be disgusting because they are knowingly buying products from EBay and potentially "wholesale" sites (which sell counterfeits since MAC, Chanel and all the other Prestige/Designer brands do NOT get rid of their products that way) then claim they're purchasing their stuff through reputable 3rd party vendors but give off the impression they're working with the companies directly.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 25, 2012)

I sent a request through Paypal to cancel my subscription based on the fact that these are fakes.  The chanel blusher was too obvious even to my untrained eye.  I have never been able to afford Chanel products before so I knew when I saw the crappy container that the blush was in that it was a fake.  This is a very sad situation.  I had high hopes that they could turn this problem around but it seems that they are unable to.  Very sad, indeed.


----------



## Caryatid (May 25, 2012)

Absolutely pathetic. I hope this goes to court -- she's ripping people off 100% and after all of her whining and witching about anti-counterfeiting, she should have to face real consequences for this crap. It literally makes me angry.


----------



## Souly (May 25, 2012)

I could tell they are fakes just by the lettering. I wouldn't have known that pre MUT.

I'm not surprised at all. I wonder how many subscribers she has. I think its funny how silver/gina talked about having cancer &amp; how high end products helped her.

This has to stop


----------



## Marshie (May 25, 2012)

Yikes! That is not cool &amp; that really makes me really mad that she is doing this &amp; getting away with it.


----------



## Souly (May 25, 2012)

You should be able to cancel your subscription yourself but I don't remember how you do it. Anyone? If you have already been charged for June, you can file a dispute to get your money back.



> Originally Posted by *dreamsniper1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a request through Paypal to cancel my subscription based on the fact that these are fakes.  The chanel blusher was too obvious even to my untrained eye.  I have never been able to afford Chanel products before so I knew when I saw the crappy container that the blush was in that it was a fake.  This is a very sad situation.  I had high hopes that they could turn this problem around but it seems that they are unable to.  Very sad, indeed.


----------



## AuntOly1 (May 25, 2012)

I will be interested to hear what that blogger who spent so much time on the phone with them and was defending them thinks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 25, 2012)

anyone who paid for this junk should be able to file a pay pal dispute, since you received counterfeit goods, that way you can hopefully get your money back.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will be interested to hear what that blogger who spent so much time on the phone with them and was defending them thinks.


I don't think she was 'defending' the posh pod folks.  I think she way trying to tell both sides of the story as she had heard them.  You can't blame her if she was lied to.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should be able to cancel your subscription yourself but I don't remember how you do it. Anyone? If you have already been charged for June, you can file a dispute to get your money back.


 When I canceled my pod, I first canceled my Posh Pod account on PayPal.  Then, I emailed [email protected] and asked Silver to cancel my membership, and asked her to let me know once she had done so, which she did.

After I received confirmation from Silver that my membership was canceled, I emailed Silver again at [email protected] and asked if I could return my pod, but I never heard back from her.  For what it is worth, this is what I wrote to her:

[SIZE=10pt]Hi Silver,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I read a review of the Posh Pod on a website called Makeuptalk.com, where they seem to have identified some of your purchases from ebay of the exact products which are in my posh pod.  I clicked on the links they showed and it looks like you bought at least 24 of the items in my pod off of ebay.  Your website suggests that you get your samples from the manufacturers, so, if you are buying your products from ebay, you are misleading your customers.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I took a closer look at the contents of my pod and, while most of the samples were sealed and looked o.k., there were a couple of old and scary looking samples.  So, I looked for expiration dates and I did not find a single expiration date on any of the samples!  Maybe they donâ€™t put expiration dates on samples, but now I am afraid to use any of the products, because I donâ€™t know if they are real or fakes with who-knows-what in them.  And, since there are no expiration dates, and if you did buy them off of ebay, neither of us know how old the samples are.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]So, please refund my purchase price for my April pod.  I will be happy to mail the contents of my pod back to you.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Thank you very much.[/SIZE]

----------

Anyone have any ideas of what dreamsniper1 and the rest of us should do with our pods?

Thank you!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of what dreamsniper1 and the rest of us should do with our pods?
> ...


 Bonfire?


----------



## Souly (May 25, 2012)

I would love to get my money back for Aprils pod but I paid in March &amp; if you want to dispute it, you have to do it within 45 days. I could be wrong about the number of days but I'm pretty sure its too late.

I tossed everything. The arbonne products are probably ok but I still tossed it...didn't want to take a chance. My skin is precious to me!

I canceled my account on paypal first too but I don't remember exactly how you cancel subscriptions on paypal.



> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I canceled my pod, I first canceled my Posh Pod account on PayPal.  Then, I emailed [email protected] and asked Silver to cancel my membership, and asked her to let me know once she had done so, which she did.
> ...


----------



## Steffi (May 25, 2012)

Couldn't she be in legal trouble for stating she sends genuine products then sending counterfeits?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

It consistently amazes me that she hasn't got in trouble yet. It's actually a bit mind blowing. I figured this nonsense would make Chanel irate.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (May 25, 2012)

This is a hot mess! I don't mind that she's buying crap off ebay but fake makeup is so not posh.


----------



## ladygrey (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It consistently amazes me that she hasn't got in trouble yet. It's actually a bit mind blowing. I figured this nonsense would make Chanel irate.


 Seriously! And MAC as well. From what I had heard, I thought they took this kind of stuff pretty seriously. I haven't seen any action on their end, though.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 25, 2012)

This is just awful. She should be reported to paypal, too


----------



## Angelaelle (May 25, 2012)

I found an interesting press release issued by the FDA from 5/8/12 on the prosecution of a woman who was selling fake MAC:

Link: http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/CriminalInvestigations/ucm304282.htm

PHILADELPHIA - Lynn Lavigne, 61, of Vineland, NJ, was sentenced today to three years probation, including six months of home confinement, and a $44,215.50 fine for trafficking in over 1,800 items of counterfeit MAC brand cosmetics and accessory items. Lavigne pleaded guilty on December 13, 2011.

The investigation in this case began in August 2010 after Solebury Township Police received a complaint about the cosmetics that Lavigne was selling at a local flea market. The complainant had purchased some MAC brand eyeliner and suffered a rash on her left eyelid within minutes of using it. She suspected that the eyeliner may have been counterfeit based on its substantially reduced purchase price of approximately $7, compared to its usual retail/department store price of approximately $17.50. The Philadelphia trade fraud group began to investigate Lavigne and her husband Michael Lavigne. Undercover purchases of MAC brand products were also made from the Lavigne as part of the investigation.

The investigation revealed that Lynn Lavigne was receiving MAC brand cosmetics from a supplier in China and, on at least five occasions between September 2009 and January 2011, United States Customs and Border Protection seized shipments of counterfeit MAC cosmetics addressed to Lynn Lavigneâ€™s Vineland, NJ address with a total domestic value of approximately $6,100. As a result of those seizures, Lynn Lavigne received notices from U.S. Customs and Border Protection putting her on notice that the merchandise was counterfeit and subject to forfeiture. Despite those notices, Lavigne continued to order and sell counterfeit MAC brand cosmetics which ultimately resulted in the seizure of approximately 1,643 items worth approximately $38,944.50 during a law enforcement raid and seizure at the flea market on June 21, 2011. The Lavignes additionally surrendered approximately 233 counterfeit MAC brand items worth approximately $5,271.

Lavigne admitted that despite receiving notices from CBP regarding seized counterfeit MAC brand products, she elected to continue buying and selling counterfeit cosmetics from her supplier in China until the subsequent raid and seizure by law enforcement at her flea market stand.

The case was investigated by the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI), the Food and Drug Administration Office of Criminal Investigations, and the Solebury Township Police Department. It was prosecuted by Special Assistant United States Attorney Jeffery W. Whitt.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 25, 2012)

I have had it with witnessing this scam. Just emailed Chanel and MAC. We'll see what happens.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 25, 2012)

This is sad that I want to cry.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 25, 2012)

Wow...I can't believe this is still going on. I haven't read this thread in a while because I am caught up in the Befine BS. I actually emailed MAC 5 weeks ago about this. I provided email addresses, websites, this thread, and eBay names. They didn't seem real concerned. I just checked, and I accidentally deleted their response. Shockingly (to me anyways) the response was along the lines of "we can't control counterfeit makeup, be sure to buy from authorized retailers," In light of the Inside Edition piece (see Zadidoll's FB) this woman should be held responsible in some way for what she's doing. Even if it just paying back every single penny she has made off of this. This is CRAZY.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 26, 2012)

Yeah. It seems like its uncontrollable. Even in Asia, almost all high-end make up counterfeits sell like hotcakes because not everyone could afford it.

It is up to the government and police to make necessary actions on this.


----------



## Steffi (May 27, 2012)

Someone's already questioning how authentic the products they give out in their pods are on FB.  Maybe post comparison pictures?


----------



## Steffi (May 27, 2012)

Also, upon checking their website, I do NOT see anywhere stating that all products are the real deal anymore.  I know they had it up there at one point.  Very odd.


----------



## zadidoll (May 27, 2012)

It's still there under the Q&amp;A.

Q1. Do you have a policy on counterfeit/replica or Fake designer cosmetics? How do I know I am getting authentic products?
A1. Each member will receive AUTHENTIC products (The Posh Pod has a strict NON-Counterfeit Policy &amp; is an advocate in the international class action suit against counterfeit designer products)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone's already questioning how authentic the products they give out in their pods are on FB.  Maybe post comparison pictures?


 She'll just delete the comments and ban the people from commenting on her fb, lol.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone's already questioning how authentic the products they give out in their pods are on FB.  Maybe post comparison pictures?


She already took the comment down just went and checked.


----------



## Steffi (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She already took the comment down just went and checked.


  They're still showing up on Facebook for me.


----------



## Steffi (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's still there under the Q&amp;A.


  That's odd, I didn't see that. That makes me laugh though!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're still showing up on Facebook for me.


Ohh I thought you meant on the wall itself I see it now, under the status she posted on May 10th about them being shipped. Good catch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (May 27, 2012)

My comment is still on there!


----------



## ladygrey (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My comment is still on there!


 All of the ones that question authenticity are still there, yay! Maybe she's gone for the Memorial Day weekend, so she's not really checking the Facebook page?


----------



## Steffi (May 27, 2012)

It's also been screencapped too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Juuuust in case.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 27, 2012)

Maybe she too busy sourcing June's "pod". On eBay. Under "fake".


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2012)

I don't see it. She must have hidden the post. What's the link?


----------



## Steffi (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see it. She must have hidden the post. What's the link?


 http://www.facebook.com/PoshPod?ref=ts

Hopefully that works.  I have a cap too if you can't see it on their page.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Welcomer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 _That's a fantastic picture!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## ladygrey (May 29, 2012)

I can't believe those posts are still up. She usually deletes ones like that hella fast.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe those posts are still up. She usually deletes ones like that hella fast.


 Maybe she doesn't realize it's there because it's under her post and not posted directly on the Posh Pod wall.


----------



## bluelion (May 29, 2012)

I'm amazed! I just came upon this thread after reading Zadi's blog post on this company.  I have to agree with those who've said she's a scammer. Makes me wonder how many subscribers she still has who may not be as savvy about makeup. I watched the cheesy videos, and really don't understand why she would amp up all the high end stuff, when the majority of the items are filler from dollar stores or lot sales. It makes me angry to think she's made a profit out of selling cheap/old/discontinued items and fakes. Even a hundred bags will give her a cool 3K. No reason for a legitimate business person to not know her items are counterfeit, and it's shady that she hasn't had any new info up for over 2 weeks on her facebook page. Hope she gets her comeuppance.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 29, 2012)

My question after all of this, after getting the bag myself and realizing that the stuff in it was not legit is how many subscribers she does have.  She didn't buy very many lots on ebay from what I saw you ladies post on here.  Out of all of the stuff that I received there were five products that were possibly bought on ebay (and were also fakes).  Five products is quite a few compared to what she actually purchased online that we can see.  It is all very odd.  I am still waiting on paypal to get back with me regarding my dispute.  I sent her an email as well but have not heard anything from her.


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2012)

It's possible that other than EBay she's buying off "wholesale" websites. There are a few I'm aware of that sells the exact items she sent out.


----------



## Steffi (May 30, 2012)

And as of this morning the facebook comments are GONE.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 30, 2012)

She agreed to refund my money.  I got a notification last night from Paypal.  I am glad.  I suppose the best thing to do is to throw the package away since she did not take me up on my offer to return it to her once I got my money.


----------



## ladygrey (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And as of this morning the facebook comments are GONE.


 Yup. I screencapped them, and I know someone else did as well. I see she also removed the ability for others to post comments on her wall.


----------



## Steffi (May 30, 2012)

I noticed that too (also got a screencap).  Why take down the positive "I'm excited" posts that people posted?  Doesn't make sense.  I guess it was too many people to ban from the page.



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup. I screencapped them, and I know someone else did as well. I see she also removed the ability for others to post comments on her wall.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 30, 2012)

I got a reply from Chanel customer service that they're forwarding the complaint and link to the pictures on MUT along and that they're looking into it. Maybe Chanel is better to contact than MAC? It would be the same result if this service gets shut down.


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2012)

I'd love to see MAC involved though because their products are ALWAYS counterfeited. While Posh Pod may not be making the counterfeits they are KNOWINGLY sending out counterfeit products.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 30, 2012)

It is irresponsible of MAC if they're not out there protecting their name more--esp when so many of the counterfeit products sold as MAC are unsafe to use. But I'm just happy that one of these companies says they're looking into it.


----------



## Caryatid (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreamsniper1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She agreed to refund my money.  I got a notification last night from Paypal.  I am glad.  I suppose the best thing to do is to throw the package away since she did not take me up on my offer to return it to her once I got my money.


 I would hold onto the crap Chanels and MACs it in case there are questions later -- and if you can get any use at all from something like the makeup bag, you have earned it.


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2012)

Wow this thread is something else! I read through it all this weekend because I was initially sad thinking a new sub service started and I missed out! Thanks to this site I realized I was lucky! Hope this all gets resolved!


----------



## dreamsniper1 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow this thread is something else! I read through it all this weekend because I was initially sad thinking a new sub service started and I missed out! Thanks to this site I realized I was lucky! Hope this all gets resolved!


 You didn't miss anything but a scam.  I had hopes for this company but after receiving a package from them I realized how much of a scam it truly was.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would hold onto the crap Chanels and MACs it in case there are questions later -- and if you can get any use at all from something like the makeup bag, you have earned it.


 I think that is a great idea.  I had originally planned on just dumping the whole thing in the garbage but on second thought I decided to keep it just in case I ever needed to compare the obvious fakes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is irresponsible of MAC if they're not out there protecting their name more--esp when so many of the counterfeit products sold as MAC are unsafe to use. But I'm just happy that one of these companies says they're looking into it.


 I don't see how it's MAC's responsibility to curb counterfeits, though. It is so easy to avoid them - purchase directly from MAC or an authorized retailer. The only people affected by counterfeits are the ones who are trying to save a couple bucks, and that comes with some risks. Not everyone is avvy about makeup, but it's dumb to think there's no risk in buying a $2 "MAC" eyeshadow from eBay. Additionally, a lot of the people purchasing counterfeits already know what they are and just don't care. It's not the company's responsibility to hold people's hands and steer them away from these products. Personal responsibility and common sense should be sufficient.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see how it's MAC's responsibility to curb counterfeits, though. It is so easy to avoid them - purchase directly from MAC or an authorized retailer. The only people affected by counterfeits are the ones who are trying to save a couple bucks, and that comes with some risks. Not everyone is avvy about makeup, but it's dumb to think there's no risk in buying a $2 "MAC" eyeshadow from eBay. Additionally, a lot of the people purchasing counterfeits already know what they are and just don't care. It's not the company's responsibility to hold people's hands and steer them away from these products. Personal responsibility and common sense should be sufficient.


 i disagree, plenty of brands make strides to prevent the selling of counterfeits on the internet and i think they should. chanel makes efforts to seize websites that sell their fakes and i'm pretty sure coach goes after counterfeit sellers on ebay too. while it might rest on the consumer to be an informed buyer, i think it's definitely the responsibility of the brand to patrol what has their label on it.

i know if i was the maker of an expensive product i wouldn't want someone making a cheap knock off that has my name on it, but is made of a lower quality and/or has potentially harmful ingredients in it.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not the company's responsibility to hold people's hands and steer them away from these products. Personal responsibility and common sense should be sufficient.


 whilst i agree with you in theory, i don't think the majority of the makeup buying public are educated enough to distinguish between the real and the fake. also, personal responsibility and common sense are severely lacking, or at least not exercised, by most people sadly enough.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2012)

Legally, it's actually the company's responsibility to pursue this sort of thing to protect their trademark.  No trademark enforcement = trademark erosion.  Did you know heroin and aspirin were originally trademarks of Bayer?  Thanks in part to not protecting their trademarks and in part to the Treaty of Versailles, those two words are now generic terms.  But Kleenex?  Kimberly-Clark vigorously defends their trademark.  The Burberry check pattern?  Trademarked.  Ever notice how sue-happy Disney is when it comes to their stuff?  Same exact thing.  If MAC doesn't pursue legal action against counterfeiters, they can't turn around and sue, say, Maybelline if that company decided to start packaging their stuff exactly like MAC.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 3, 2012)

There is no way MAC would be subject to trademark erosion, though. There are too many makeup brands in the market to warrant the notion that MAC would become generic. No one's going around calling L'Oreal products MAC. All lipsticks, eye shadows, blushes, etc would have to generically be called MAC. Not gonna happen. It's not at all the same thing as calling Puffs tissues Kleenex, which everyone does, even though Kleenex continues to work against becoming generic. It's just not comparable. Just because MAC is not hunting down this Silver idiot does not mean they do nothing to protect their trademark. They provide a clear list of what sites and stores are authorized distributors and encourage people to purchase from them in order to ensure authenticity. It's not cost efficient to chase after every counterfeiter or unauthorized seller. However I'm sure if Maybelline started counterfeiting their product (lol, really?), MAC has the right to, and probably would, sue. My point is, you can't get angry at MAC for not trying shutting this lady's site down. If you're a victim, it would behoove you to lodge complaints with the IC3, FTC, and Ripoff Report instead of the cosmetics companies themselves.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 3, 2012)

I think Posh Pod is a little fish in a very big pond and in the eyes of the Makeup Giants it's probably more cost effective to go after the source of the product rather than the outsources. What she's doing is definitely wrong and I hope that anyone who got the pod did take action to get their money back. She is for sure praying on other ladies who are not as knowledgeable about how often high end brands are counterfeited.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2012)

The Sindulge discussion reminded me to check on the Posh Pod and I noticed there has been ZERO activity since May. Their last post was May 11 and they closed down their wall - as mentioned above - to people posting on their wall. ALL comments since have been deleted. I wonder how long before they shut down.


----------



## Elara (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish I could have gotten a refund for the April pod that I purchased.  I tried to be nice and contact them requesting a refund after trying out a product in the pod and getting an eyelid infection from it but, was refused.  By then it was too late to file a Paypal dispute since they made you pay so far in advance and their customer service sucks and was extremely slow to respond to me.  Dreamsniper1 was extremely lucky to get a refund and not try a product.  I wish I had found you guys first and I would have never subscribed.  I am extremely happy to have found this group of wonderful people and love reading threads daily!  Thank you for being so informative and wonderful!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 12, 2012)

You seriously got an eye infection?



> Originally Posted by *Elara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I could have gotten a refund for the April pod that I purchased.  I tried to be nice and contact them requesting a refund after trying out a product in the pod and getting an eyelid infection from it but, was refused.  By then it was too late to file a Paypal dispute since they made you pay so far in advance and their customer service sucks and was extremely slow to respond to me.  Dreamsniper1 was extremely lucky to get a refund and not try a product.  I wish I had found you guys first and I would have never subscribed.  I am extremely happy to have found this group of wonderful people and love reading threads daily!  Thank you for being so informative and wonderful!


----------



## Elara (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep.  I still have a pink area on my eyelid that gets dry and flaky and it has been over a month since I tried the eyeshadow that did it.  I have never had this kind of problem before from any makeup I have tried.  I wonder what the heck was in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 12, 2012)

What brand was it?
I bet it had bacteria in it.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep.  I still have a pink area on my eyelid that gets dry and flaky and it has been over a month since I tried the eyeshadow that did it.  I have never had this kind of problem before from any makeup I have tried.  I wonder what the heck was in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, wow. I'm so sorry! Posh Pod is AWFUL.


----------



## Elara (Jun 12, 2012)

It was an LA Colors eyeshadow that was in the pod.  They are definitely an awful business.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Jun 12, 2012)

That's awful. Posh Pod sucks! So sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2012)

You should file a dispute anyways and explain to Paypal that you had to pre-pay in advance and unfortunately the products gave you an infection. While you may or may not get a refund at least there will be another complaint on record with Paypal against them.


----------



## Elara (Jun 12, 2012)

I did that but, I don't think it did any good.  Paypal immediately closed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You should file a dispute anyways and explain to Paypal that you had to pre-pay in advance and unfortunately the products gave you an infection. While you may or may not get a refund at least there will be another complaint on record with Paypal against them.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 12, 2012)

> I did that but, I don't think it did any good.Â  Paypal immediately closed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You'd think with a health hazard they'd be more open to pursuing it...


----------



## Elara (Jun 12, 2012)

I would have thought so too but, they didn't even acknowledge it.


----------



## Angelaelle (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's a good overview of the issues companies face trying to curb counterfeit makeup on ebay. UD was the only brand willing to talk to the reporter about their tactics.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hillaryreinsberg/buying-makeup-online-exercise-caution


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a good overview of the issues companies face trying to curb counterfeit makeup on ebay. UD was the only brand willing to talk to the reporter about their tactics.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/hillaryreinsberg/buying-makeup-online-exercise-caution


 That article makes confirms to me that UD is going to China not to try to change the Chinese government's mind about animal testing but rather to stop counterfeiters since they're losing money to them. In other words, it's about the money. Why allow counterfeiters to use their name when they can go there themselves and make the money.


----------



## Angelaelle (Jun 13, 2012)

You're absolutely correct. The Chinese luxury market is very strong and very large, with a parallel market filled with knockoffs and counterfeit products. There's alot of money to be made.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That article makes confirms to me that UD is going to China not to try to change the Chinese government's mind about animal testing but rather to stop counterfeiters since they're losing money to them. In other words, it's about the money. Why allow counterfeiters to use their name when they can go there themselves and make the money.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Paypal is not helping me close this case either.  I didn't realize that it set up a monthly charge and it charged me for June...and no one is responding to my request at a refund.  I have since cancelled the reoccuring payment but they still owe me for June.  I am not a fan of scam artisits, and ladies that is exactly what Posh Pod is.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 21, 2012)

I am new to MUT and just saw the first page with the obviously fake stash of Chanel compacts and palettes.

*Isn't it a Federal Crime to sell counterfeit trademarked items?* I am not an attorney but think it has to do with the tie- in to supporting terrorists' or funding organized crime.

When I want Chanel, I go to the Chanel website or cosmetic counter. Why would anyone take a chance with " samples" from one of the top brands, but also one known to have 1001 knock-offs on eBay, etc?. Ditto with the much-overhyped MAC.

Urban Decay usually makes their highest priced palette cases very hard to fake. I applaud them for the efforts in their artwork.

It's so sad that some criminal did this..


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is irresponsible of MAC if they're not out there protecting their name more--esp when so many of the counterfeit products sold as MAC are unsafe to use. But I'm just happy that one of these companies says they're looking into it.


 *Yes, it is irresponsible of MAC.* I've never understood the hype of their appeal, not when so many other companies offer more for less with the same high pigment and desirable shades. Almost every MAC has a dupe in another line.,. and while MAC is not expensive, why take the chance on getting a counterfeit? Counterfeit products can even show up in high end stores if fraud/ theft occurs in any step of the distribution process.

One reason MAC items ARE counterfeited so often is because the company doesn't have an active anti-fraud division. Chanel does have,and  so do some other brands not mentioned in this thread.

I will never use or buy MAC because of their lack of anti- fraud consumer protection.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 22, 2012)

Was there a June pod?


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was there a June pod?


 I don't know...just looked at their Facebook page, and it looks pretty darn dead. Haven't posted anything in over a month.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 22, 2012)

> *Yes, it is irresponsible of MAC.* I've never understood the hype of their appeal, not when so many other companies offer more for less with the same high pigment and desirable shades. Almost every MAC has a dupe in another line.,. and while MAC is not expensive, why take the chance on getting a counterfeit? Counterfeit products can evenÂ show upÂ in high end stores if fraud/ theft occurs in any step of the distribution process. One reason MAC items ARE counterfeited so often is because the company doesn't have an active anti-fraud division. Chanel does have,and Â so do some other brands not mentioned in this thread. I will never use or buy MAC because of their lack of anti- fraud consumer protection. Â


 MAC is pretty expensive to me... If I can find a potentially good deal online then I take it, and I assume that's how some others think of it as well.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MAC is pretty expensive to me... If I can find a potentially good deal online then I take it, and I assume that's how some others think of it as well.


 Do you consider the counterfeiting problems with MAC ( and a few other lines, but especially MAC for a while) or do you buy and take your chances? I don't have any counterfeit MAC, just wondering how prevalent the brand is over possible criminal elements and poor quality.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Do you consider the counterfeiting problems with MAC ( and a few other lines, but especially MAC for a while) or do you buy and take your chances? I don't have any counterfeit MAC, just wondering how prevalent the brand is over possible criminal elementsÂ and poor quality.


 I do consider it now, but when I was first getting into better brands of makeup I didn't even know people made counterfeits of it. I would go crazy on Ebay thinking I was getting such a great deal then realize I was being jipped, then I joined this forum and learned more about it. I found out the â€MACâ€ and â€EcoToolsâ€ brushes I got for a steal were very much fake. I tossed most of the â€MACâ€ brushes but kept a few decent ones as backups and the â€EcoToolsâ€ brushes wete also ok for backups if one of my main ones broke. I'm thankful to have not purchased any fake MAC makeup but I did receive a fake eye liner from elizabethhaze. I had never used a MAC liner before and just thought the pencil was extremely tough, too tough for my eye, it actually didn't leave any color behind on my skin. Later I learned it was fake and now use it as a colored pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Jun 23, 2012)

I didn't realize that there were fakes out there either.  I was looking for new makeup brushes and I ended up ordering a big set of "MAC" makeup brushes off of ebay for really cheap.  I was bragging about my super cheap purchase and I was told that they were probably fake.  I did a bit of research and had my eyes opened to the whole world of fake cosmetics.  I was completely unaware that makeup was being counterfeited and I probably would have continued to buy off of ebay had I not found out about it.  Thankfully, the only thing I ever purchased was the makeup brushes.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you both for your answers about your purchases.

I became aware of the counterfeit MAC because of eBay.. I bought another brand and the seller " gave" me a MAC lip glass lip gloss.

I knew it was fake as soon as I looked at the product on the applicator and smelled it.
As a result, I will never buy a cosmetic item on eBay again. What I paid for was a Urban Decay Book Of Shadows that I had missed and that was sold out.

I am sure it is authentic. UD would be almost impossible to counterfeit with the art work and the extremely vibrant shades in the BOS especially.

I think there are fakes in UD's The Nakeds and The Nakeds 2 because ANYONE can fake a brown eye shadow...

I go to Sephora or UD for my UD, and to the cosmetic counter for my Nars, Dior and Chanel. You really do end up getting exactly what you paid for, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreamsniper1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Still have not received a refund for my the charge to my account.  I keep getting a canned message from PoshPod saying that they will get back with me soon.  I am getting really angry over a $30 charge to my account.  I know that is bad of me but I don't want these people having my money.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 25, 2012)

Contact your bank or Paypal ASAP to dispute the charge. While at IMATS I was able to speak to one of their reps and passed Posh Pod's info to them along with a few other companies whose counterfeit products she has sent out. Word gets around fast especially at trade show where many of the owners or well placed reps are located at.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 25, 2012)

I love our crusading MUTs!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contact your bank or Paypal ASAP to dispute the charge. While at IMATS I was able to speak to one of their reps and passed Posh Pod's info to them along with a few other companies whose counterfeit products she has sent out. Word gets around fast especially at trade show where many of the owners or well placed reps are located at.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like The Posh Pod is out of business. Their website now redirects to Wix.com (a free site that does flash website hosting). No updates on their Facebook since April. Hope no one paid for an annual account.


----------

